# Depotting Shadows/Quads/Blushes/Blushcremes etc.



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2005)

I noticed that in another post someone referred to "depotting" the shadows. How is this done??? I am so afraid of ruining the shadows. I would love to depot my angelcake and meadowland and put them in one of my palettes.   And will this work on say something like the Diana Quads? I'd love to take those suckers apart too.


----------



## msthrope (Apr 5, 2005)

http://specktra.net/depotting.php OR http://www.makeupaddict.org/maceyedepot.html

and for depanning quads...
http://www.livejournal.com/community...s/1591392.html


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2005)

*<----- Does a dance,......*

Thanks big time,..... I want those puppies to conform.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey I cannot view the second information regarding depanning quads,.. says it is a protected entry? If You can view would you mind copying it over into word or something and e-mailing it along?


----------



## user2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Another question: Can I turn my pigment into an e/s- texture as well?


----------



## msthrope (Apr 5, 2005)

the instructions are below.  if they don't suffice and you want me to email you the pics that go with them, please post your email address.

"Run a thin knife around the edge of the "top" of the bottom part of the palette. You can pry it up and pop it off.

The previous step will leave you with the top popped off and the shadows glued to the magnetic bottom.

Use your knife to pry the shadow away from the palette. You should be able to slide it underneath the pan quite easily.

That's it!"


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2005)

CAn you give me a little more detail, want to make sure I do this right,.. I would be devastated if I messed up. My e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Janice (Apr 5, 2005)

http://specktra.net/depotting.php


has a detailed tutorial with pictures, etc.


----------



## msthrope (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_http://specktra.net/depotting.php


has a detailed tutorial with pictures, etc._

 
i already gave her that link above.  i think what that is missing is how to de-pan a quad.

edit:  email sent.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Another question: Can I turn my pigment into an e/s- texture as well?_

 
I want to know that too!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 6, 2005)

Depotting and Depanning SUCCESSFUL! Thanks everyone for all your wonderful help!!!!!!!!!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## haha_noodlez (Apr 6, 2005)

i depotted my hush e/s months ago and for some reason, its not useable anymore. do you guys think i left it under the candle too long? b/c as soon as the plastic melted i popped that sucker out & since then its been hard as a rock to use. now i'm scared to depot again. has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## Honor (Apr 16, 2005)

I just depotted one shadow from a quad, quite easy with your hints!!!

Thanks!


----------



## odium (Apr 19, 2005)

*depotting & recycling*

just a question, if i depot all my shadows and put them into palettes, are the old containers still okay to use towards the recycling program? i'd assume they are, but i'm not 100% sure about that.


----------



## tabgirl (Apr 19, 2005)

Yep! I have done it! I have never heard of them not taking them.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: depotting & recycling*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *odium* 
_just a question, if i depot all my shadows and put them into palettes, are the old containers still okay to use towards the recycling program? i'd assume they are, but i'm not 100% sure about that._

 
Most definitely!!

That's part of the reason why a lot of people get into depotting anyway!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 19, 2005)

I just went and recycled my depotted containers,.. no trouble at all.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 19, 2005)

question, I saw B2M sign on the box of the brush cleaner, does that mean that that one counts too?

And is there a limit to the amount of empties you can take to the mac store? I have almost 35 now!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_question, I saw B2M sign on the box of the brush cleaner, does that mean that that one counts too?

And is there a limit to the amount of empties you can take to the mac store? I have almost 35 now!_

 
Yep, brush cleaner does count towards B2M... And I've never heard of there being a limit on the number of empties you can return at once...


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 21, 2005)

*DEPOTTING!! WOO HOO!*

So I made my first attempt at depotting today... did 6 in all, one semi casualty... my first MAC e/s ever.. the top layer kind broke off, I'll live.  anyway.. back to the point... I found a NEW way to depot.. 

I'm impatient, and well, for me the candle method took FOREVER.  So, I decided to play around and figur eout a faster way..  well... I'm a bit of a chef in the kitchen, and I have one of those handy dandy kitchen torches..  like the mini blowtorch for creme brulee..  works incredible.. put eye on fork, swirl blowtorch underneath for about 5-10 sec til it smoke (and in a few cases of mine, starts on fire)  Blow out the flame if necessary and hurry and take the xacto knife and pop it out.. super fast super no fuss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  think I mighta ruined my fork tho.. so be careful


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: DEPOTTING!! WOO HOO!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_ think I mighta ruined my fork tho.. so be careful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL!

Congrats on your first sucsessful depotting!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2005)

Sometimes I get distracted doing the candle method and the pot goes up in flames!!!!  Funny thing is that I've never ruined a shadow because I torched it.  Have fun depotting.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh you bet.. the fumes from the melting plastic made my apartment smell lovely...gag...choke..


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Oh you bet.. the fumes from the melting plastic made my apartment smell lovely...gag...choke.._

 
ROFL

My father walked into my apt one day and says to me "Have you been smoking cigars?" Im like no Dad I was depotting eyeshadows. He just looked at me like I was insane...lol


----------



## user2 (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ROFL

My father walked into my apt one day and says to me "Have you been smoking cigars?" Im like no Dad I was depotting eyeshadows. He just looked at me like I was insane...lol_

 
Yeah I know that....one of the special moments in life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put my e/s into the oven and during that I can clean up my room a little bit or something else!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 23, 2005)

how do I depotting. I have not done it at all. THx


----------



## Oonie (Apr 23, 2005)

I bought my supplies today...I just waiting for my palettes to come next week!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 23, 2005)

Congrats on your first depotting attempt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love depotting! My sis-in-law was the one to teach me and now I do it for my sis (she's WAY too scared she'll mess up). I have not messed up any, they've all come out beutifully (did I just jinx myself?) I've dropped like 3 of them on my tile floor while depotting but I was lucky they didn't break.


----------



## Unseelie (Apr 24, 2005)

*yay!  and a 'moo' post~*

i did my first depotting today.  fork=hot, YES, ow!  only one bit of damage, a nail gouge into poor Star Violet, but it's not as bad as it could have been - a little bit lifted and i patted it back down on top, so no loss really.

i made CD's for home use!

they're not 'permanent' and i didn't wind up using magnets, like i'd planned.  the adhesive on the back of the pans and remaining on the labels holds nicely to the cd tray plastic.

i will probably pick up a 15 pan palette when i go to turn in my empties, but for now i'm kind of 'crafty proud'.

cheers!


----------



## princess_jenilee (Apr 24, 2005)

i depotted like 15 e/s about a month ago....i actually found it easier to use some old tweezers rather than a fork so that i dont drop the shadow into the flame


----------



## charms23 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: yay!  and a 'moo' post~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Unseelie* 
_i did my first depotting today.  fork=hot, YES, ow!  only one bit of damage, a nail gouge into poor Star Violet, but it's not as bad as it could have been - a little bit lifted and i patted it back down on top, so no loss really.

i made CD's for home use!

they're not 'permanent' and i didn't wind up using magnets, like i'd planned.  the adhesive on the back of the pans and remaining on the labels holds nicely to the cd tray plastic.

i will probably pick up a 15 pan palette when i go to turn in my empties, but for now i'm kind of 'crafty proud'.

cheers!_

 
What a great idea!!! It reminds me of LORAC's greatest hits cd. Mind if I steal your idea? Last time I only bought a 4 pan when I should've bought a 15 (I was afraid to tell the ma that he gave me the wrong one but he was kinda mean so I didn't risk it  )


----------



## charms23 (Apr 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess_jenilee* 
_i depotted like 15 e/s about a month ago....i actually found it easier to use some old tweezers rather than a fork so that i dont drop the shadow into the flame_

 
You can also use tongs, the e/s with the inner plastic fits perfectly between the two "clasps" (or whatever they're called)


----------



## Unseelie (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: yay!  and a 'moo' post~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charms23* 
_
What a great idea!!! It reminds me of LORAC's greatest hits cd. Mind if I steal your idea? Last time I only bought a 4 pan when I should've bought a 15 (I was afraid to tell the ma that he gave me the wrong one but he was kinda mean so I didn't risk it  )_

 




yeah, sure, use and improve and pass it on!  the idea came from somewhere random online.   i'd heard someone putting e/s in cd cases but hadn't found a how to.  saw a couple examples of people using the metal AOL freebie cd tins, but didn't have any of those on hand.  i wound up using a couple "slim" jewel cases when it looked like the sticky on the pans was good to use right away for securing them.  the thickness is just perfect.  but the pans are unprotected so no travel or take-with this way.  when i was going to lay in magnets the "regular" jewel cases fit the craft magent & pan depth really well.

and ja, i've been intimidated by counter-persons all over the place; usually as they look STUNNING and i'm schlepping in, in some kind of rush and looking like warm blech.  XD  it's hard to keep cool when faced with beauty AND attitude {or even just 'tude on the wrong day}.

cheers!


----------



## Oonie (Apr 24, 2005)

*Another depotting question*

Do you place your e/s in the pan grouped by finish, color/shade spectrum, alphabetical order? Or it's random?

I will be attempting for the first time next week and I am so hyped! I'm getting everthing together now!


----------



## Onederland (Apr 24, 2005)

by color....


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 24, 2005)

Mine are by color as well.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

color for me


----------



## Oonie (Apr 27, 2005)

*My first depotting*

I just depotted Silly Goose and it was a success! I am so happy!

1 down 45 more to go!


----------



## Janice (Apr 27, 2005)

yay! congrats!


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 27, 2005)

Congats! good luck with the rest of them!!


----------



## Oonie (Apr 28, 2005)

45 e/s later I am done!!!

(2) 15-pan palettes, and (4) 4-pan palettes. Only one near casualty and that was Intoxicate, near the end. I was thinking about an ex-boyfriend who for some reason called me today. But anyway I left the e/s over the candle toooo long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops: 

The tutorial here on Specktra is G-R-E-A-T.


----------



## Jozie (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice! Glad it went well, my first few times where not 100% as great as I wanted, but I also didn't have the tutorial here to help me. 

Palettes are so much fun. <3


----------



## nikki_v83 (Apr 28, 2005)

*****


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats! Itll get a lot easier as you get used to it!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki_v83* 
_i'm about to start my first depotting right now...i hope it goes smoothly!!_

 
good luck Nikki!


----------



## pleasurekitten (Apr 28, 2005)

I depotted about six pots the other day (thanks to the instructions on this site!) and it worked out beautifully. I'm so happy to not have to deal with pots anymore! Now I can trade 6 of them in for a NEW LIPSTICK OR GLOSS! Woo-hoo! Can't wait.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_I depotted about six pots the other day (thanks to the instructions on this site!) and it worked out beautifully. I'm so happy to not have to deal with pots anymore! Now I can trade 6 of them in for a NEW LIPSTICK OR GLOSS! Woo-hoo! Can't wait._

 
Only lipstick not gloss...sorry to say.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your depotting.


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Apr 30, 2005)

*depotting*

i was talking talking to britta that just started at mac downtown
she gave me an idea for those of who want to depot but don't have a pallete.you can take an old cd case and put them in the circular part the cd would sit in.she said they hold up to about 12 shadows

i thought that was a great idea


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 30, 2005)

What a cute idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We would have to tape them down in that case, right?


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_What a cute idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We would have to tape them down in that case, right?_

 
Usually the glue at the bottom will hold it to the CD case. If you want to be safe you can use little squares of double sided tape to hold em down.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2005)

What a great idea.  I have been wanting to try depotting, but I don't have anything to put the e/s into.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

Thats a really cute idea. Gotta love creative people


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_What a cute idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We would have to tape them down in that case, right?_

 
 i think the adhesive on it will make it stick


----------



## djd (May 6, 2005)

*New here and question about depoting!*

HI! I'm new around here and have been lurking for awhile.  I was just wondering if anyone could lead me to depotting instructions.  Also, where do you guys purchase your palettes from? What's a good price for the 15 pan palette?  

TIA!


----------



## msthrope (May 6, 2005)

you can get the palettes at free standing or pro mac stores or through the 1-800 #.

instructions are here:
http://specktra.net/depotting.php


----------



## djd (May 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_you can get the palettes at free standing or pro mac stores or through the 1-800 #.

instructions are here:
http://specktra.net/depotting.php_

 
THANKS so much!  Can you tell me the 1800 # and the price of the palettes?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

They are about $12


----------



## schnebbles (May 6, 2005)

You can find the 800 number on the MAC website


----------



## archangeli (May 6, 2005)

OMG! So relieved... I depotted 5 blushes last night without a mishap! I HATE depotting the MAC blushes since there is so much glue in them... Ugh!!


----------



## djd (May 6, 2005)

Thanks so much! I've only been to the forum, I didn't know about the other parts of the site!


----------



## user2 (May 10, 2005)

another "color organizer" over here


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 10, 2005)

i go by the ones that are used the most. so there all in one nice area so i don t go searching for them or need to get multiple palettes out.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 10, 2005)

Color usually, except for when all of my palettes are full, then I did one for Veluxe Pearls and Pro colors.  Right now I have some that are half empty and full of random colors.  One day I'll rearrange it all.


----------



## iam (May 10, 2005)

by stories, example of 1 of my palettes:

-salsabelle: casablanca, coral, rio de rosa, parrot and guacamole
-hipnotique: unordoxt, hipnotique, naked lunch, hepcat and deep truth
-aquadisiac: retrospeck, sweet lust, pink venus, aquadisiac and swimming


Anothers by looks, example:

-fade+tilt+stroke of midnight
-shimmermoss+plum dressing


Anothers by neutral colors for me:

expensive pink, woodwinked, amberlights......


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 10, 2005)

*DEPOTTING DILEMMA: PLEASE HELP!*

Okay, so I've mastered the art of depotting and I've really come to enjoy it. However, I found one of my VERY old limited edition MAC 6-pallet holder (or whatever you call it) and I REALLY want to depot them so they can be with the rest of my eyeshadows but I have NO IDEA how to. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice?? :?:   I would really appreciate it. Thanks!

I took different shots, with & without flash so you can see different angles. Sorry so messy!


----------



## Juneplum (May 10, 2005)

if u go to saramwrap's website makeupaddict.org she has several kick ass depotting tutorials...


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_if u go to saramwrap's website makeupaddict.org she has several kick ass depotting tutorials..._

 
i've actually already checked her site out. she does give out great information but nothing really pertaining to this speficic type of pallet. thank you though


----------



## Janice (May 10, 2005)

It looks like you should be able to pry the inside of the container (the inside part of the palette) from the rest of the palette. Then you could use the heat method to get them out from there. 

In the third picture you can see where the inside of the palette sits inside of the outer shell. Just pry that apart. Even if it's attached at the hinge you should be able to use the heating method.


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_It looks like you should be able to pry the inside of the container (the inside part of the palette) from the rest of the palette. Then you could use the heat method to get them out from there. 

In the third picture you can see where the inside of the palette sits inside of the outer shell. Just pry that apart. Even if it's attached at the hinge you should be able to use the heating method._

 
OMG! I TOTALLY DID IT AND GOT THE PALLETS OUT. I USED YOUR ADVICE AND PRYED THE PALLET OUTSIDE OF THE SHELL AND THEN I HELD THE PALLET OVER A CANDLE FOR A FEW MINUTES AND PUSHED DOWN ON THE BOTTOM SIDE OF THE PALLET TILL THE EYESHADOW JUST FELL OUT. IT WAS PRETTY EASY ACTUALLY! YAY! THANKS FOR ALL UR HELP. SORRY I DIDN'T EXPLAIN IT VERY WELL. THE ONLY BAD PART IS I BROKE MY EXACTO KNIFE WHILE PRYING IT OPEN, SUCKY. BUT I CAN ALWAYS BUY A NEW ONE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'M SO EXCITED!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
It looks like you should be able to pry the inside of the container (the inside part of the palette) from the rest of the palette. Then you could use the heat method to get them out from there. 

In the third picture you can see where the inside of the palette sits inside of the outer shell. Just pry that apart. Even if it's attached at the hinge you should be able to use the heating method.

 
OMG! I TOTALLY DID IT AND GOT THE PALLETS OUT. I USED YOUR ADVICE AND PRYED THE PALLET OUTSIDE OF THE SHELL AND THEN I HELD THE PALLET OVER A CANDLE FOR A FEW MINUTES AND PUSHED DOWN ON THE BOTTOM SIDE OF THE PALLET TILL THE EYESHADOW JUST FELL OUT. IT WAS PRETTY EASY ACTUALLY! YAY! THANKS FOR ALL UR HELP. SORRY I DIDN'T EXPLAIN IT VERY WELL. THE ONLY BAD PART IS I BROKE MY EXACTO KNIFE WHILE PRYING IT OPEN, SUCKY. BUT I CAN ALWAYS BUY A NEW ONE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'M SO EXCITED!_

 
 Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always break my exactos...The trick is buying one with removable heads, and buying lots and lots of extra heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then you dont have to worry about it, but be careful of flying tips...they can hurt!!


----------



## saramwrap (May 11, 2005)

I do them by color, too.

Here's how mine are organized.


----------



## eponine (May 11, 2005)

i had mine by color, but i went through them last night and reorganized them by things i never wear, discontinued colors(so i know which palette not to drop on the damn bathroom floor!) and favorite colors.


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
It looks like you should be able to pry the inside of the container (the inside part of the palette) from the rest of the palette. Then you could use the heat method to get them out from there. 

In the third picture you can see where the inside of the palette sits inside of the outer shell. Just pry that apart. Even if it's attached at the hinge you should be able to use the heating method.

 
OMG! I TOTALLY DID IT AND GOT THE PALLETS OUT. I USED YOUR ADVICE AND PRYED THE PALLET OUTSIDE OF THE SHELL AND THEN I HELD THE PALLET OVER A CANDLE FOR A FEW MINUTES AND PUSHED DOWN ON THE BOTTOM SIDE OF THE PALLET TILL THE EYESHADOW JUST FELL OUT. IT WAS PRETTY EASY ACTUALLY! YAY! THANKS FOR ALL UR HELP. SORRY I DIDN'T EXPLAIN IT VERY WELL. THE ONLY BAD PART IS I BROKE MY EXACTO KNIFE WHILE PRYING IT OPEN, SUCKY. BUT I CAN ALWAYS BUY A NEW ONE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'M SO EXCITED!

 
 Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always break my exactos...The trick is buying one with removable heads, and buying lots and lots of extra heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then you dont have to worry about it, but be careful of flying tips...they can hurt!!_

 
Ha, okay thanks for the advice! Where do you usually buy your exacto knives?


----------



## Oonie (May 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_i go by the ones that are used the most. so there all in one nice area so i don t go searching for them or need to get multiple palettes out._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_Color usually, except for when all of my palettes are full, then I did one for Veluxe Pearls and Pro colors.  Right now I have some that are half empty and full of random colors.  One day I'll rearrange it all._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iam* 
_by stories, example of 1 of my palettes:

-salsabelle: casablanca, coral, rio de rosa, parrot and guacamole
-hipnotique: unordoxt, hipnotique, naked lunch, hepcat and deep truth
-aquadisiac: retrospeck, sweet lust, pink venus, aquadisiac and swimming


Anothers by looks, example:

-fade+tilt+stroke of midnight
-shimmermoss+plum dressing


Anothers by neutral colors for me:

expensive pink, woodwinked, amberlights......_

 
All great ideas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I may do it going forward.


----------



## polobear45 (May 11, 2005)

I have the same palette and was wondering the same thing ,Thanks for the info!!!!!


----------



## jeanna (May 12, 2005)

*Depotting using only a lighter & swiss army knife?*

I read on LJ's *mac_cosmetics *that this could be done... The girl who posted it was talking about how she *wowed* the MA's when she depotted 2 eyeshadows that she JUST bought right in front of them so she could put the empties towards her B2M lipsticks that day! _*How awesome is that??!*_

Anyone here know how to do it this way? I figure: the less work and less tools, the better.


----------



## Janice (May 12, 2005)

You would do it the same way as the candle method, just using no tool to hold it (you just hold the pan with your finger) and heat the plastic with the lighter. Then you would use a small blade of some sort in the swiss army knife to pop the pan out. Pretty simple, just be careful of burning yourself.


----------



## saramwrap (May 12, 2005)

I'd pop the insert out with the knife blade, hold it over the flame with the scissors, then get the pan out with the knife or leather punch.  

It's clever, but I think it's a little riskier... the chances of hurting yourself or your eyeshadow are greater than if you use a couple of extra tools and take your time.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 12, 2005)

*Depotting cremeblushes?*

Has anyone considered doing this or even tried it?  Would the heat melt the blush and ruin it?

I was considering starting a creme blush palette so I don't have all these containers around (i prefer everything in palette form)....

I don't know if it's worth it or not?  What do you think?


----------



## eponine (May 12, 2005)

i haven't seen the creme blushes yet, but i know a common complaint with depotting CCBs is that they dry out... don't know if the creme blushes would do the same.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 12, 2005)

good point!  i don't want them to dry out for sure


----------



## odium (May 12, 2005)

yeah, i think heating up a blushcreme might alter the state of the product. you're probably better off keeping it in it's original container.


----------



## Sprout (May 12, 2005)

My best method of depotting e/s and powder blushes is to pop them in a toaster oven.  I can't see putting a blushcreme in one, as the product would melt.  I wouldn't be able to depot it without possibly spilling the blushcreme in the melted state. 

I'd love to depot these babies and get another B2M lipstick, but don't dare.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 12, 2005)

yeah i wont depot...just a thought

thanks!!!


----------



## Alex (May 12, 2005)

I love it - that's hilarious.

She sounds like the MacGyver of MAC!!


----------



## roxybc (May 13, 2005)

Haha, I bet she would have felt dumb if she burned her self really bad, or worse, what if she accidently caught the plastic on fire, dropped it on their MAC promo book thingy that shows the up coming collections and then it went up in flames!  LOL!!  :twisted: 

Once I start to depot I think I'l stick with a candle.  It's a little safer!  8)


----------



## Shawna (May 13, 2005)

RoxyBC,  We should have a depotting party when you get back.   I want to get some palettes in June and try my luck.  I must have 7 or 8 lipsticks coming back to me.


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 15, 2005)

glad to help! yay!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 21, 2005)

honey i can depan anything in a minute, i use a pair of old scissor tweezers and a lighter thats all you really need

pop the inner pan holder out of the case, use the scissor tweezers to hold it over the flame until a hole starts to appear on the bottom of the plastic pan and push out the metal pan inside of it! 

only thing is u gotta put up with a hot pan. but it sure beats using a fork and all that other crap.


----------



## Niclyf (May 21, 2005)

I keep meaning to try that method.. I always use the hairdryer and haven't screwed any of them up .. so I'm nervous about trying anything else.


----------



## Oonie (May 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Niclyf* 
_I keep meaning to try that method.. I always use the hairdryer and haven't screwed any of them up .. so I'm nervous about trying anything else._

 
Really? Wow not that is something I need to try!


----------



## amandamakeup (May 21, 2005)

I've actually done it before with just a swiss army knife, a little bit of eyeshadow flaked off, but other than that, it turned out awesome.


----------



## Star (May 29, 2005)

Good for you!!   So far I only ruined one e/s - the first one I depotted.  It was "Carbon" so I didn't give a rat's @ss since it's remarkably crappy IMHO.


----------



## allie02044 (May 30, 2005)

all i do, is after i pop the pan out of the pot is melt the crap outta the plastic by holding it with a fork over a candle.  i move it around in circles cuz i get bored... but then i drop it on a towel, and using the towel to just protect my fingers i just pull the metal pan out of the black plastic.  there ya go.   i havent broken and e/s or knicked any...  just be patient and make sure the glue melts. - i focus on the side of the plastic where the pot originally closed... the bigger openeing... that way, its thinner plastic to melt. then i just pry that off, and pop out the metal pan.  hopefully this makes sence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  one day ill take pics while doin it.


----------



## Janice (May 30, 2005)

Sounds similar to the Specktra depotting method except without the exacto knife.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2005)

*Can you ruin your e/s by depotting?*

Can the heat from the candle somehow "change" the e/s?  Make it crumbly or otherwise damage it?


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 5, 2005)

Hasn't hurt mine a bit!  I leave mine over the flame just long enough to barely get that glue melted and then I pry it out. So far no casualties & the shadows are all the same as they were before. *knock on wood*


----------



## selina (Jun 5, 2005)

nah, i set a few on fire (the trays and the bottom of the e/s) and they were just fine


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *selina* 
_nah, i set a few on fire (the trays and the bottom of the e/s) and they were just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! I did that last month.  That'll teach me to not be paying attention like I should around fire!  Where's Smokey the Bear when you need him? (course I don't live in a forest...)


----------



## selina (Jun 5, 2005)

lol glad to know i wasnt the only this happened to. i was trying to multitask but uh, it didnt work out so well... you'd think i'd learn the first time... but...

(i find it really speeds up the depotting process!)


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 5, 2005)

Heh I caught like 6 of em on fire thats when I decided it would be easier to use a soldering iron to depot...and no fires nor fatalities since...


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jun 6, 2005)

The only way I have wrecked e/s's while depotting, is when I pry them off the melted plastic they sometimes crack on me. It's happened 2 or 3 times.

=[


----------



## litlaur (Jun 6, 2005)

If it's not melted enough when you try to pry it out, it could crack or crumble. It doesn't change the shadow itself. So as long as you're patient, it should be fine.


----------



## Star (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback.  I feel somewhat relieved  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have cracked about 3 myself.  I am klutzy.

Last night I depotted my four BA e/s and used a soldering iron.  I found that method very easy and luckily didn't set anything on fire.

I found that it only took a matter of seconds before the soldering iron got all the way through the plastic and I was then able to push the shadow out, and it seemed that I wasn't "heating" my e/s as much this way.


----------



## Oonie (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a kitchen torch that I use for making Crème Brûlée but I don't think I am ready to depot shadows with it yet.


----------



## Krystle (Jul 31, 2005)

*Depotting from quads....*

I remember a post about this awhile back but have searched and cant find anything.  I want to take a color out of the Beau quad and replace it with something else, but I dont want to ruin all the shadows since they are glued.  Isnt there an easy way to take the quad apart?


----------



## argonaut (Aug 12, 2005)

*Depotting Blush Doubles?*

Has anyone ever done this? I've depotted regular blushes but I'm afraid that something will happen to these. Will they split apart, crumble , etc.?

Thanks for the help.
K


----------



## Janice (Aug 12, 2005)

I've never heard anything like that happening specifically to these. Everything I have read indicates they depot normally.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 12, 2005)

I agree, they depot the same as regular blushes.


----------



## argonaut (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks. I need my NE lipsticks.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 13, 2005)

*Need Ideas for labeling inside of MAC Palettes*

Does anyone have something they've come up with that works good rather then taping a piece of paper to the inside, writing down all of the names?  I've been trying to figure out how to do it where I could print it out and have it look nice....  Thanks in advance, Dawn


----------



## toby1 (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe use the invisible printing address labels....


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 13, 2005)

What I do is I created an excel sheet, with each palette named (Palette 1 Purples, 2 Pinks, 3 Oranges etc) and then I color code them (in a bright bold font) and print them out. Then I glue em  to the inside of the palette, so I know exactly which color Im using. I have I think 15 palettes now so I keep reorganizing them. I also tape on the front a piece of paper with Pinks, Purples or whatever colors are in it written on it, and then a piece of tape over it.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 13, 2005)

I just bought some cheap removable labels and wrote the info down.  If I move a colour, the labels peel right off and I just relocate it.  I'm sure printing programs have labelmakers.  You could probably do a really nice job if you found labels that worked in your printer.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 13, 2005)

I just peel the labels of the bottom of the eyeshadows are put them on the inner lid of the pallete. With pan refill shadows, I use a round lable (get them at staples or office depot).


----------



## lola336 (Aug 13, 2005)

i just put the names on an excel sheet...its easier to rearrange a spreadsheet than removing labels for me anyway. on the outside..i put a stripe of nail polish to indicate the colors inside...


----------



## JessRocks (Aug 14, 2005)

I bought those magnet stickers and wrote on them with a gel pen...the magnets were like 1.50


----------



## missmac (Aug 14, 2005)

if you don't rearrange your palettes alot how about using one of those metallic paint pens that will show up on black? just an idea...


----------



## Dawn (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas!  I keep moving them around and adding more palettes everytime I get new colors, so I think I need to learn how to use Excel!  That sounds like the easiest way to keep track of them.  I have 7 palettes and don't know all of the colors by sight.  Dawn


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 14, 2005)

Quote:

  I just peel the labels of the bottom of the eyeshadows are put them on the inner lid of the pallete. With pan refill shadows, I use a round lable (get them at staples or office depot).  
 
Same here!..I kinda heat the back of the pot up and it just comes right off!..and it's still sticky!


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 14, 2005)

i just had my first depotting experience - finished 10 minutes ago.

since i only have the one palette, i just printed out labels in very tiny print and put them on the lid!


----------



## Sanne (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't know about you girls, but I have 5 allmost filled palettes, and I know exactly which color is where by just looking at it. 

I just put a small drop of nailpolish on the white dot on the outside of the lid, with pink, green, blue and purple nailpolish so I can see which palette I have


----------



## MACgirl (Aug 14, 2005)

When i buy regular eyshadow pots (becuase of LE reasons and such) i depot just peel off the sticker that is on the box the shadow came in and put in on when i put the magnet on the shadow, that way i dotn have to write or type (lol, im guess im lazy for that? lol) it peels off so easily!


----------



## tabgirl (Aug 14, 2005)

I have done the same ~ taking the label off of the box the shadow came in! It works great!


----------



## Ada (Aug 21, 2005)

*Depotting by freezing?*

My collection has grown to the point where it's sort of impractical to keep them in pots (I'm at almost 50 after my latest haul), so I'm considering depotting. It seems like most people use the heating method. But I read a description on another site about how to depot by freezing. Supposedly putting a shadow in the freezer for a few minutes freezes the glue and then they pop right out... does anyone here use this method? It seems easier than the candle method, and you don't end up with melted pots (I'd feel wierd going in to do back to MAC with a pile of melted and mangled pots). Are you more likely to break them this way (it seems like maybe the freezer would make the shadows more brittle?)

Apologies if this is the wrong place to post this-- I'm new!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 21, 2005)

I always use a candle... and they don't care if the pots are melted.


----------



## din (Aug 22, 2005)

I tried the freeze method, didn't work for me. My DH used his souldering iron to push the e/s out and the pans never chipped or were damaged.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 22, 2005)

Have you checked out the depotting FAQ in the FAQ forum? there are many methods there, perhaps one of those will pique your interest. I do have a link to the freezing method, I'll pull it out for you, however I've never seemed to have much luck with that method.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 22, 2005)

My friend tried that and ended up with a bunch of chipped shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have always had good luck with heat. I use a lighter and a big pair of nail clippers. I use the clipper pot to hold the lip of the shadow while holding the lighter under the pan. Then i use the file part to push the pan out of the melted pot. So far, no broken shadows. 
I have also heard of heating them in the oven for a few minutes. I am way too chicken to try this one. I'm so afraid I would forget them.


----------



## CaliKris (Aug 22, 2005)

I had no success with the candle method. I just pop mine in the oven for a few min. and they come right out. I hate depotting I always burn my self no matter what. That is why I have taught my BF to do it and he does a lovely job every time!


----------



## vicuna1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I learned yesterday to never depot if you have too much caffeine in your system. I worked on 7 shadows, then decided it was best to just step away until I had the caffeine out of my system. Chips and chunks of beloved shadow everywhere. None were mutilated beyond repair, but I do hate them marred. I think I managed to drop each and everyone onto the floor at least once (and I can say that a hot pan is guaranteed to bounce once off the floor and onto your bare foot). A couple of hours later I resumed with no problem and perfect shadows.


----------



## Ada (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_My friend tried that and ended up with a bunch of chipped shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's what I was afraid of. I guess I won't by trying that one.

For those who use the oven method-- does it change the texture/color of the shadows at all to have them in the oven like that? I'm worried that the heat would damage them somehow...  (now you see why I haven't depotted yet-- I'm a big chicken!)


----------



## sigwing (Aug 22, 2005)

I've just recently filled 5 of the 15-pan palettes and a couple of the quads....I used the candle method & the only thing I found out after a couple chips is that you need to be patient & make sure the plastic is really ready for you to squeeze the sides down to pry the pan out.  I cut up a big flat refrig. magnet and used the excess glue on the bottom of the pan to stick the magnet on.  Too easy once you get a little experience.  I also moved the plastic around over the candle to make sure the sides got softened.

I used a print program and the address label feature to make a label to stick inside the lid of the palette, and for the back of the quads.

Then I hauled a huge ziplock bag of the empty pots in to my MAC counter ladies who are the best, and got another $140 of free lipsticks!  Amazing program!


----------



## banana (Aug 23, 2005)

Am I the only one who is more worried about inhaling fumes from melted plastic than ruining an eyeshadow?


----------



## Virgo (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_Am I the only one who is more worried about inhaling fumes from melted plastic than ruining an eyeshadow?_

 
You're not the only one.....


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 23, 2005)

I messed up some by candle *clumsy!!*  and now I use a soldering iron. Sooo easy that way, I just poke it and it leaves a clean hole if I want to put it back in the pot.


----------



## anuy (Aug 23, 2005)

this may sound dumb... but what is a soldering iron?


----------



## martygreene (Aug 23, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldering_iron

_A soldering iron is a device for applying a point source of heat to melt solder for soldering two materials together. Soldering irons are typically electrically powered._


----------



## katsey (Aug 28, 2005)

I read somewhere that the is a depotting freeze method. I don't know if that would affect it or if it works but its a thought.


----------



## lizard260 (Aug 30, 2005)

*To depot or not to depot...*

I'm trying to decide whether to depot my blushes. 
I'm not worried about ease of depotting.  I just don't know whether I would like my blushes in palette form.  
I have all of my shadows in palettes, but I feel there's a difference between shadow and blush palettes because shadows are picked up with little brushes and blush is picked up with larger brushes.  How close are the pans to each other in a blush palette and do you have a problem picking up just one?
Please persuade me one way or the other.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't have the blush palette, but I sure wish I did just for space saving.  My blushes sit at the bottom of my traincase and I have to move everything out of the way to get at them.  I would depot in a heartbeat if I had a palette.  I don't think you'd have to worry about getting the blushes all over one another, the blush pans are pretty big themselves and should accomodate your brush without you hitting other blushes in the palette.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 30, 2005)

I depotted all of my blushes and while it saves on space, I find I don't get as much color picking up blush from the palette than I did when they were potted. I can't really "swirl" the brush like I used to, and I find the 15 palette/blush palette size to be unwieldy, hence why I prefer 4-pans. But I seem to be in the minority, and you will get empties for B2M!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 30, 2005)

I depot all. Everything and anything. I think its crazy not to, since you get free stuff for doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I havent had any problems with any of my blushes when depotting, even my blush doubles.
They're far enough away to seperate.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 30, 2005)

I've depotted some of my eye shadows and I regret it. The pots are so cute, and the palettes are a pain to try and dig out from the bottom of my train case.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 30, 2005)

I say depot!!!  I love all of my palettes.  It seems to make life easier then rummaging through tons of little pots.  besides think of all of you B2M goodies :roll:


----------



## lola336 (Aug 31, 2005)

I guess it all depends on personal preference..but if you have more than 2 blushes...i definitely recommend depotting.  You get to carry 6 blushes at once....u get the free b2m...and i dont find using the blush in the palette any different. There's enough space b/w them also.  I also love to see things so organized in their pallette due to my ocd..lol.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 31, 2005)

If you can do it and not ruin that which you plan to depot, then go for it. I personally avoid it as I take meds that make me shake awfully but miss the days when I had surgeon's hands. Too bad I wasn't into makeup then!

But the empties for B2MAC and space-saving element would make me want to do so.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 4, 2005)

I have currently memorized my collection (but that's easy as I have only one pallette at the moment!) but when I've got some more labelling tape (white text on black) I'll be using a Brother Label Printer like the PT-1180.  If you get one that takes "TZ" tapes they are laminated after printing so are wipe clean and resist things like water, oil and alcohol and mechanical abrasion.  The lettering simply won't rub off.  The labels look very professional too.


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_Thanks for all the ideas! I keep moving them around and adding more palettes everytime I get new colors, so I think I need to learn how to use Excel! That sounds like the easiest way to keep track of them. I have 7 palettes and don't know all of the colors by sight. Dawn_

 
heh I move mine around every time I get a new shadow :\ Its ocd at its finest. Excel is a really simple program to use you just open a new worksheet and then your columns are already there. You just take whatever data and arrange it however you like. If you want I can send you a copy of my .xml file and you can use that or base yours on that, or see how easy it is to lay it out with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pm me if youd like me to send...

caffin8me, if you move your shadows around a lot its gonna end up costing you an arm and leg for the refills for the ptouchs...I have one trust me :X


----------



## scrapbookromance (Sep 5, 2005)

I have 11 e/s in 3 pallettes and I know all the names by sight. sometimes I do my color combos by the name alone, actually I did that yesterday - bittER, coppERing, noctURnelle - ha sometimes it turns out interesting and ugly ha


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_I have 11 e/s in 3 pallettes and I know all the names by sight. sometimes I do my color combos by the name alone, actually I did that yesterday - bittER, coppERing, noctURnelle - ha sometimes it turns out interesting and ugly ha_

 
I remeber when I could tell a shadow by sight...I still can with most colors, but I have 10 palettes full...and more to be depotted...so needless to say Im kinda at a loss without my printouts :X


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_caffin8me, if you move your shadows around a lot its gonna end up costing you an arm and leg for the refills for the ptouchs...I have one trust me :X_

 
I've got no plans to move shadows around, just buy more pallettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I've had a P-Touch for about 8 years and love it.  You don't need much tape to label each shadow with so it won't cost too much.  Thanks for your concern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sarah W


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I've got no plans to move shadows around, just buy more pallettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I've had a P-Touch for about 8 years and love it. You don't need much tape to label each shadow with so it won't cost too much. Thanks for your concern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sarah W_

 
hehe I said that too...then I said you cant have a purple next to a green and they had to have their own palettes 
Im a tard. dont mind me


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 5, 2005)

LOL!  I suspect I'll end up with several pallettes sorted by function rather than colour (e.g. "Bridal", "Evening" "C/NC/NW skintone" etc.) - this will involve some duplication of shadows in several pallettes but shouldn't involve any moving around.


----------



## Dawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_hehe I said that too...then I said you cant have a purple next to a green and they had to have their own palettes 
Im a tard. dont mind me_

 

LOL!!!  Gosh, that sounds like me, everytime I de-pot some more, I open all 7 of the palettes I have and set them out and try and figure which one the new e/s should go in, then move the one I took out and figure where that should go and so on and so on.  I need an empty palette for the orphans!  Dawn


----------



## sigwing (Sep 5, 2005)

I just used a PrintShop program using the address label setting, with a sheet of address labels but set to only print one of them, and in editing I put a table on it with the 15 slots, typed in the names, printed my label & stuck inside the lid.  I used it on all 5 of my palettes, and then a few quads that I just then cut the address label so it was little squares I stuck on the back of those.


----------



## mymymai (Sep 5, 2005)

I print out a sheet with 15 pan sized circles, label them and swatch them on top, that way I always know what shade and finish I want even before I open the palatte.  It saves me so much time!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, that is a great idea! I will try that. Does the shadow smear at all?


----------



## mymymai (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_Wow, that is a great idea! I will try that. Does the shadow smear at all?_

 
I spray it with fixative so it doesn't smudge.  You can even use hairspray if you don't have fixative.


----------



## Ada (Sep 5, 2005)

*I'm going to de-pot!!*

So I was at the mall today, not intending to go to MAC (had to go to the OTHER Mac store to get an ipod fixed)... but I decided to just stop in and look at the NE stuff in person in case there was something I absolutely needed (which there wasn't-- is it just me or does Inventive e/s look EXACTLY like Trax just with gold instead of copper glitter). Anyway I'm incapable of leaving that store empty-handed so I decided to finally get Bitter. But they only had it in pan form...

So I left with that and 3 15-pan palletes! I love the shadows in pot form and I swore I'd never de-pot them, but it was a sign. Bitter only in pan form and it's my 45th shadow... so I'll fill those three palletes exactly. 

I'm still a little unsure about it (the pots look so damn cute), but honestly I was going to have to give in at some point if I'm going to keep buying shadows at this rate (and of course, I fully intend to keep buying shadows)-- I'll have SO much more room in my train case. 

My first de-potting experiment went smoothly. I tried it with Girlie, my least favorite shade. I popped out the insert, laid it on a towel and blasted it with my hair-dryer on high for a minute or so. The pan came right out when I stuck my exacto-knife in there. I'm starting to feel better about this. But I'm going to have to wait until tomorrow to do the rest because I need to get a bunch of magnets.

Which brings me to the point of this post (other than asking everyone to send happy little non-eye-shadow-breaking good-luck-depotting vibes my way): Where's a good place to get those little stick-on round magnets that everyone seems to use? Would they have them at like a Michael's? What section? Are those type of magnets really thin?-- because I noticed the magnet on the back of my Bitter is like... REALLY thin... (and I don't want all my shadows to stick up at different hights.) And how much are they?

xoxo
Ada


----------



## user2 (Sep 5, 2005)

I use those flexible refrigerator magnets! They are even thinner than the MAC magnet AND: they're for free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I looove depotting and just think about this: 6 empties give you either a great lipstick you always wanted to have or the next perfect birthday gift for free!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 5, 2005)

I got magnet strips from walmart for like $2 and it comes with like 16 strips you can cut into pieces. Theyll all be the same size, it doesnt make much of a difference.


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Sep 5, 2005)

I bought some magnets online from Stained Glass Originals (I had read about them on the makeupaddict.org site).  They have some small round magnets that fit the bottom of the pan perfectly.


----------



## depecher (Sep 5, 2005)

I have depotted several eyeshadows using a candle lighter. I then transferred the eyeshadow to the pan while the glue was still warm.  The shadow is now glued in the palette. Is the magnet really all that important?


----------



## martygreene (Sep 5, 2005)

I get packets of square magnets form Michaels, they are just the right size for the bottom of the pan, are as strong as MACs magnets, and are equally as thin.


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 5, 2005)

I just got magnetic strips with one adhesive side and cut them down from Michaels or Hobby Lobby - can't remember which one now.

Good luck depotting!


----------



## MrsWaves (Sep 6, 2005)

As the above posters mentioned, the magnet packs from Michael's work great.  I finally put all 103 mac e/s's into 15 palette's tonight.  I depotted 66 of them together using the candle method, they turned out flawless!  Many of the others were pro pan already.

Good luck!! **sending good depotting vibes your way!**


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymymai* 
_I print out a sheet with 15 pan sized circles, label them and swatch them on top, that way I always know what shade and finish I want even before I open the palatte. It saves me so much time!_

 
heh thats a good idea.

Unfortunately Im such an ocd/macwhore that I refuse to waste any product...
So I go for colored text that is similar to the color shadow


----------



## KJam (Sep 6, 2005)

I use reusable round stickers and line them up with the colors on the lid.


----------



## misswilliam (Sep 6, 2005)

i dont like putting on visible labels... 

i tend to just remember the colours by sight, but i put the name of the colour underneath the e/s pan before it goes in, so that if i forget i can just lift it out and check!


----------



## user2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 
_I have depotted several eyeshadows using a candle lighter. I then transferred the eyeshadow to the pan while the glue was still warm.  The shadow is now glued in the palette. Is the magnet really all that important?_

 
Only if you want to fill a 4pan-palette or reorganize your shadows every week!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 
_I have depotted several eyeshadows using a candle lighter. I then transferred the eyeshadow to the pan while the glue was still warm. The shadow is now glued in the palette. Is the magnet really all that important?_

 
I agree with VV on this one.  My sister was supposed to wait for me to de-pot her stuff, but she tried it herself.  She just dropped the pans into the palette while the glue was warm.  When she used up an e/s, it was a total bitch to get the pan out.  Then, glue was all over the bottom of the palette and the new pan wouldn't sit right.  I guess it depends if you are going to reorganize them or not, but I think the magnets make it easier.


----------



## CaliKris (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I use those flexible refrigerator magnets! They are even thinner than the MAC magnet AND: they're for free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I use. I have a zillion of them on my fridge from over the years. I was going to buy some just for depotting and a friend of mine said HELLO use the frre ones from your fridge! They work PERFECT!!!! =]


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 10, 2005)

*Depotting by blowdrying - is it do-able?*

I've posted this here as it's about depotting Mac shadows specifically so hope its ok.

Just been given this suggestion as i'm too scared to do things with a flame, so has anybody done this? Does it work easily? is it any harder then normal depotting? Will it damage the shadow in any way?


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw someone post either here or in the MAC community on Livejournal that they did depot successfully with a blowdryer. I used one of these (it's an embossing heat tool used in scrapbooking) when I depotted - it's just hotter and more concentrated heat than a blowdryer but I think it would work with the blowdryer, too.

EDIT:  I went back to find the post and I'm not coming up with anything.  I do think it's possible, though.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 10, 2005)

I started out depotting that way and while I know some people have never had casualties, I have.  Not total losses but chunks of the shadow breaking off during depotting.

For me, the candle method works the best.  Not a single casualty.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 10, 2005)

I think it was ava that said she depotted or was going to depot using a blowdryer, so maybe you can search through her posts...i think the title was actually "I'm going to depot" or I'm depotting or something like that...and then you can ask her


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 25, 2005)

*depotting l/e shadows*

i just bought leisuretime and lucky green. should i depot them or not? i'm not sure what to do.


----------



## user2 (Sep 25, 2005)

I wouldn't depot them because of the cute packaging!


----------



## AprilBomb (Sep 25, 2005)

That's a tough call. But I bought both of those too, and I ended up depotting them. I don't regret it... I love the free lipstick from the back 2 Mac program more than the cute packaging!


----------



## Brianne (Sep 25, 2005)

I depotted them. =) I prefer having them in palettes.  I bought Lucky Green, Goldbit, Leisuretime, and Elite and they are nicely stored in a 4-pan.  I do this with all LE shades.


----------



## MrsWaves (Sep 25, 2005)

I always depot my LE shadows right away just incase something happens and I have a break or crack, I can re-buy them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Palette's are sooo much easier and save soo much space!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 25, 2005)

I depotted mine also.  Figured they'd be orphans in the drawer if they weren't in the palette!


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 25, 2005)

I would but primarily only for storage reasons.  Well, and B2M.


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Sep 25, 2005)

I de-potted mine as well.  It is so much easier on storage and travel to have them in palettes.  B2M is a bonus as well.


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 25, 2005)

I depot all of mine - I need the room in my traincase for other goodies


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 19, 2005)

*Has anyone succesfully depotted Blushcremes?*

I have read threads saying not to use heat to depot them.  But no ideas as to how to do it properly.

I love Blushcremes and it would be so handy to have them all in a palette together.

Would the freezing method work maybe?


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 19, 2005)

i once depotted a cream color base and put it in the pallet, of course when i told a mac community they told me it wasnt a great idea becuase it would get brittle and hard, it didnt get brittle and hard but the color was different then when in the pot. They told me stuff like that should stay in thier containers...


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 
_i once depotted a cream color base and put it in the pallet, of course when i told a mac community they told me it wasnt a great idea becuase it would get brittle and hard, it didnt get brittle and hard but the color was different then when in the pot. They told me stuff like that should stay in thier containers..._

 
Hmm I guess that makes sense, blow that!, lol


----------



## katsey (Oct 19, 2005)

I got my blushcreme out and into my pallete. Its kinda wonky but there's no actual problem with the product itself ie its still creamy, not hardening. What I did what use some sticky off and just carefully pour it down the side without getting it into the product itself. After a few seconds or so I was able to pop it out. Like I said its not a piece of art or anything, but it works.


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 2, 2005)

Hairdryer works beautifully for me every time!  ...except for that one time I was an idiot and attempted to depot a CCB with a hairdryer......huge mess


----------



## CaliKris (Nov 2, 2005)

I use the oven. Never tried the hair dryer. I have had one casualty but I wont talk about it. THe BF is just not allowed to help ever again! =0)~

I think I will try the hair dryer though, sometimes its just too hot to even turn the oven on!


----------



## Grace (Nov 2, 2005)

i've only used the baking method and i find that to be the simplest. i started with the candle method but i couldn't pry the inner plastic out and it seemed like a lot of hassle for me. with the baking method you stick it in a 350 degree oven for a minute or two and then glue melts and you just pry out the pan.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 2, 2005)

Does the oven method not do anything to the actual e/s?


----------



## sigwing (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow, that embossing tool looks like it'd be great for it!

I just did another couple 15-pan palettes using the candle method.  I bet the oven method is less messy as far as black sooty stuff, but I felt weird about baking my eyeshadows long enough to get the plastic soft to bend away from the pan.  I know the candle heats it too, but I think it's more focused on the surface of the plastic than a thru-and-thru heat.   I guess it's just easier for me & everybody has their favorite ways.

Now what lipstick to get with all the empty pots!???


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 3, 2005)

i cant face depotting. the pots look way to great all lined up and and pretty. im going to have to soon because the palettes are much more economical on space


----------



## pale blue (Nov 3, 2005)

I had one accident using a hairdryer, but I think it was because it was one of the first pots I tried (Sushi Flower strange enough) and I didn't let it heat up long enough and a side chipped off of it from trying to pry it out. 

Now I just make sure I heat it up long enough so that it's practically melted (I do it for 30-60 secs), and have had no problem depotting about 40+ eyeshadows this way.


----------



## xiahe (Nov 3, 2005)

*depotting by freezing*

i was looking at the MAC FAQ off livejournal (http://www.livejournal.com/community/mac_faq/) and i came across a method of depotting by freezing, found here: http://swap.beverlys.net/freeze.html

has anyone tried this?  i'm always afraid to use heat because i'm afraid i'll cause a couple of casualties...and i'm kinda poor, so technically any MAC purchase literally costs me a fortune.


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 3, 2005)

Huh. Sounds interesting! I've never tried de-potting by freezing, I always use the candle method. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We have a list here:  http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25452 
of all the different ways to de-pot in case that gives you some more inspiration! Hopefully someone will be along soon who's tried that method & could give you some tips!


----------



## dotwarner_us (Nov 3, 2005)

This is the easiest way I've found to depot MAC e/s: I separate the plastic that holds the pan from the container and place it on the hot plate of my hair straightening iron. I leave it for a few minutes until the plastic is soft and just push the pan through the back. The pan will be a bit hot, so you just wait for it to cool down and then place the magnet. I haven't had any casualties using this method. I really recommend it.


----------



## valley (Nov 3, 2005)

ooo I havent tried my using my straightner, it doesnt leave any ickyness on the plates does it?  I depot mine by holding the pan over a stove element with a fork- I'd get some huge ass fine if I lit a candle in school owned apartments.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 3, 2005)

I'll tell you what, I need to do some depotting so I'll stick a pot in the freezer now and let you know how it goes.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 3, 2005)

OK - I'm cheating slightly - I've stuck one of the old large size eye shadows in Grain (which I already have in Pro Pallette form) in the freezer.  For my first attempt I want to try it on something that's not limited edition or discontinued which quite a few of my regular sized eye shadow pots are.  I'll leave it in there for a few hours and post an update later.


----------



## xiahe (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dotwarner_us* 
_This is the easiest way I've found to depot MAC e/s: I separate the plastic that holds the pan from the container and place it on the hot plate of my hair straightening iron. I leave it for a few minutes until the plastic is soft and just push the pan through the back. The pan will be a bit hot, so you just wait for it to cool down and then place the magnet. I haven't had any casualties using this method. I really recommend it._

 
doesn't sound too difficult...but have you ever had any problems with the plastic melting onto the hot plate of your straightener?


----------



## xiahe (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_OK - I'm cheating slightly - I've stuck one of the old large size eye shadows in Grain (which I already have in Pro Pallette form) in the freezer. For my first attempt I want to try it on something that's not limited edition or discontinued which quite a few of my regular sized eye shadow pots are. I'll leave it in there for a few hours and post an update later._

 






  you're the greatest.  thank you!!! ♥


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 3, 2005)

I've tried the freezer method and it has never worked for me, even after leaving it in there all day sometimes!  I always hope it will work and never does.  I'll stick with my hairdryer...works like a charm!


----------



## Grace (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Does the oven method not do anything to the actual e/s?_

 
it doesn't. i did it the first time a couple of weeks ago and was a little nervous. you just need to melt it enough to get the glue to melt and the pan just pops out with a little prying. it's a very unmessy method. i did have a minor accident involving the knife and the eyesahdow though, good thing it was minor


----------



## Ada (Nov 3, 2005)

I've depotted 50 or so shadows with a hairdryer and I think it works great. You just have to be PATIENT and really make sure the glue is melted before you try and pry it out. If it doesn't come out easily, DON'T force it-- just heat it for another minute or so. The only accidents I had (which were minor) were when I started to get impatient after depotting a bunch and I tried to force out a pan before it was ready. I try not to do more than a handfull in one sitting, simply because I always get impatient and lazy after a few and that's when accidents happen!

But I definitely recommend the hairdryer method-- it's easy and not as messy as the candle method. And no melted plastic fumes!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, my eye shadow has been frozen down to -21°C/-6°F for a five and a half hours and it's not going anywhere at all!  Stuck.  I really don't feel like trying liquid nitrogen so I guess I'll be heating my eye shadows to depot them.  Oh well, it was a nice thought that it might work!


----------



## martygreene (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Huh. Sounds interesting! I've never tried de-potting by freezing, I always use the candle method. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We have a list here:  http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25452 
of all the different ways to de-pot in case that gives you some more inspiration! Hopefully someone will be along soon who's tried that method & could give you some tips!_

 
Yup, mac_faq on LJ is made and maintained by me, and a lot of the info found in the specktra FAQ forum is mirrored there (or here, depending on where I wrote it first). I actually should go through and update the archives there, I've not done so in a while, been busy and all.

I've never tried the freezing method myself, as I have no difficulty with the candle method, but some folk do prefer it.


----------



## xiahe (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Well, my eye shadow has been frozen down to -21°C/-6°F for a five and a half hours and it's not going anywhere at all! Stuck. I really don't feel like trying liquid nitrogen so I guess I'll be heating my eye shadows to depot them. Oh well, it was a nice thought that it might work!_

 
according to the depotting by freezing FAQ, the frozen shadow is supposed to make the glue brittle and easy to break.  But i guess not.  ;

thank you so much for your troubles! :loveya:


----------



## Starbright211 (Nov 5, 2005)

So, I read this thread yesterday, and was inspired to go and try out the hair dryer/embossing tool method, since I have already done the candle method (thought it was messy and smelly, ruined the fork, the towel, I told my MA that I was going to get the black lung from doing it...) The hair dryer took longer than the embossing tool, same results.  So I continued on with the embossing tool.  I had one little mess up - but that had nothing to do with the embossing tool, I was watching Anchorman... laughed and jabbed the exacto into my blush.  I will never use the candle method again.  And since you already have the dryer/embossing tool out, you can easily melt off the name tag from your eyeshadow/blush.  I did both blush and eyeshadow last night, the embossing tool worked great on both.


----------



## clockworkrose (Nov 5, 2005)

All the shadows I've depotted (not many, I love the pots!) have been done with the hairdryer method. A few suffered small chips breaking off, but that was mainly because they were my first ones ever. I find it works wonderfully, and doesn't make a nasty smell/smoke like the candle, which my friend does. I'd reccomend it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 5, 2005)

microwave 15 seconds.


----------



## user2 (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm another oven-depotter!! It works wonders and you can clean your kitchen during the heating process


----------



## pale blue (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_microwave 15 seconds._

 
 the metal wouldn't spark? I'd be frightened of some sort of fire..


----------



## chocula (Nov 6, 2005)

I've always used an embossing tool with no problem.


----------



## Bexx (Nov 6, 2005)

I use my blowdryer with NO problems! Works like a charm


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 6, 2005)

can someone explain what you do exactly once you have microwaved/blowdried the pot? How does the eyeshadow come out? ive finally succumbed to trying this alternative as opposed to fillling up drawers with pots- this way of storing my eyeshadows will make me feel less guilty i hope


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 6, 2005)

No, the metal doesn't spark!  I was skeptical at first but it works.  After you take it out of the microwave or whatever you heated it up with..  Quickly (so the glue on the bottom  of the metal pan doesn't reharden)  work between the edge of the metal and plastic with a razor blade.  If you're careful and the glue is loosened you should be able to lift it up easily without breaking the eyeshadow.  And do it in a well ventilated area, the fumes are bad!


----------



## pinkflamingo (Nov 6, 2005)

This works for me, I have depotted this way many times before. Just go slowly and don't force it!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 31, 2005)

*Depotting!!*

So I tried depotting today for the first time and I can't believe I waited so long!! It was so easy, and now I get five free l/s. I also have a really good way to get the labels off the back of the pots if anyone's interested. I know it's not a big deal but I'm very proud of myself and had to share!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mods: Sorry if this isn't in the right place, not really sure where it fit in.


----------



## Isis (Dec 31, 2005)

5 free lipsticks is so awesome isn't it? Congrats on the sucessfull depotting!

You know whats funny, the MA's at my favorite store didn't know how to depot! So I gave them the tutorial from here on it. The next day when I saw one of the girls at the counter in Nordstroms, she was so excited to tell me she had depotted all her LE colors! It was priceless


----------



## valley (Dec 31, 2005)

ha ha, I know hey?  It was crazy easy to do, but I waited for like a year.... I even had to do it over an element on my stove but it was worth it.


----------



## angela (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 
_So I tried depotting today for the first time and I can't believe I waited so long!! It was so easy, and now I get five free l/s. I also have a really good way to get the labels off the back of the pots if anyone's interested. I know it's not a big deal but I'm very proud of myself and had to share!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mods: Sorry if this isn't in the right place, not really sure where it fit in._

 
I've been contemplating on depotting and now that im getting into lipsticks i think i wana give it a try! I've read around here that some people have great difficulty but after reading your post, I'm not so scared to try. Did u used the depotting tutorial?


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 31, 2005)

i love depotting! its so fun. lol. i like the blow drying method better than the using the candle.


----------



## Hoodie (Dec 31, 2005)

I always thought the candle way was sooo easy... nothing like the smell of burning plastic and thoughts of free ls!!!


----------



## misswillow (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 
_I also have a really good way to get the labels off the back of the pots if anyone's interested. I know it's not a big deal but I'm very proud of myself and had to share!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd love to know that! I've mastered depotting but not this...


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misswillow* 
_I'd love to know that! I've mastered depotting but not this..._

 
After you have removed the shadow from the pot, hold the flame of a candle or lighter on the inside of the bottom of the pot. It will warm up the glue and then you can just peel it off.


----------



## angela (Jan 4, 2006)

does anyone know where to buy magnet strips to put on the bottom of depotted pans? i checked my local crafts store but they dont sell them.. home depot perhaps?


----------



## aziajs (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_does anyone know where to buy magnet strips to put on the bottom of depotted pans? i checked my local crafts store but they dont sell them.. home depot perhaps?_

 
Home Depot should have them.  I got some from Lowe's, which is another home improvement store.  You could also try any hardware store - Ace, True Value, etc.


----------



## angela (Jan 4, 2006)

thank you love! *hugs*


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 4, 2006)

i got a huge roll from walmart in the craft section.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 4, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## user2 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Depotting pre-made palettes? (not quads)*

And no I'm not talking about quads! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm talking about palettes like the Tailormade palettes oder the Holiday palettes!

I wondered about this yesterday and want to know if you have any experiences or opinions to it!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 5, 2006)

ooo dont do it!! i tried depotting my trend palette and they are not made for depotting!!!! i broke the gorgoues gold, the pan isnt deep enough. the shadow fell right out of it.

but if you really want to do it. take a knife and slice the lines around the case an then pry it off... but trust me they are not made for depotting!! i really wish they were tho!!!


----------



## Isis (Jan 5, 2006)

Hm yeah I'm thinking it's goign to take a bit of enginuity to figure those out.
Oh that would be so awesome to take them apart and put the shadows and glosses into a Trish McEvoy planner! I do that with my NARS shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that's pretty bloody hard to do!
Maybe I'll go pick one up and my CCO and figure it out if I get bored enough....


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 6, 2006)

do not do it!! i tried doing that and they are SO not made to be depotted, they are the hardest thing ever just trying to get it out and i ended up breaking them all.


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Jan 6, 2006)

I know!! I tried to depot my diana eyes quad 2. And made a huge dent in showstopper e/s!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pushhupsindrag* 
_do not do it!! i tried doing that and they are SO not made to be depotted, they are the hardest thing ever just trying to get it out and i ended up breaking them all._

 
ha glad im not the only one!!!! such a bummer tho!! 

ive depotted every quad ive bought, they are def the easiest to depott  i think!!


----------



## angela (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_ha glad im not the only one!!!! such a bummer tho!! 

ive depotted every quad ive bought, they are def the easiest to depott  i think!!_

 
how do you depot quads? candle technique? i want to depot my inventive quad..


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_how do you depot quads? candle technique? i want to depot my inventive quad.._

 
its super easy!! no heat required! slice the line that goes around the quad. stick the knife (a sharp pointed one btw) under it after you have cut around it. pop the thing that is holding the quads down, sorry brain fart on what it is. and once you have that popped off, just stick the knife under the eye shadow pan and pry it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thats what works for me. super easy!! i did my lingerie quad as soon as i got it!! as w/the other quads i got. i like my shadows all together! lol


----------



## angela (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_its super easy!! no heat required! slice the line that goes around the quad. stick the knife (a sharp pointed one btw) under it after you have cut around it. pop the thing that is holding the quads down, sorry brain fart on what it is. and once you have that popped off, just stick the knife under the eye shadow pan and pry it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats what works for me. super easy!! i did my lingerie quad as soon as i got it!! as w/the other quads i got. i like my shadows all together! lol_

 
holy crap! i just tried that and it IS so ridiculously easy! thank you love!! you're the bestt!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_holy crap! i just tried that and it IS so ridiculously easy! thank you love!! you're the bestt!_

 






 your welcome!!!


----------



## mima (Jan 8, 2006)

*so, i was talking to my sister about depotting MAC e/s and blush*

and mentioned that i had bought a 6 pan blush palette in Toronto, and she stopped the fork midway to her mouth, gasped, and said, you have six blushes?!!! i didn't have the heart to tell her that i probably have a hundred.


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Haha! 
I know what you're talking about!

I started keeping my boxes some months ago and a friend (who roll her eyes about my addiction) finds this box and nearly starts to scream: "You have so much stuff!!??"
Well yes...but you should have seen the boxes that I threw away before!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 8, 2006)

hah yeah i can relate my friends roll their eyes and tut when i mentioned ive been to mac quoting about 'money' but hey if it makes me happy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

But I keep telling me that other people drink and smoke (which I don't) and I spend my money for makeup! Plus: It's much healthier and I look pretty!


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_But I keep telling me that other people drink and smoke (which I don't) and I spend my money for makeup! Plus: It's much healthier and I look pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah! 

I don't smoke or drink or gamble, etc... either.  So I guess m/u is my addiction.  The only time I feel really guilty is when I buy too much makeup knowing the money really needed to go towards something more meaningful...like finishing a project in our house or something.


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

But hey when you buy a VG item you supported a good cause! Damn I'm a real addict! U have excuses for everything!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 8, 2006)

I hide my addiction from my friends, they just wouldn't understand and i hide it from everyone around here in general as spending money like we do on makeup is unheard of here and people would just think i'm mad and wasting money!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 8, 2006)

Hahahaha I would probably have said 'What?? You think I ONLY have 6 blushes??'


----------



## mima (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks girls. i didn't even tell her it was my SECOND 6-blush palette anyway. haha.


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Jan 9, 2006)

4 months ago i quit my pack a day habit. as a reward to myself i started using my old cigarette money to feed my other addiction, makeup. since then, my collection has more then quadrupled and i no longer have that old lady cough. my boyfriend rolls his eyes whenever i make him stop by mac because i need to pic something (or 4-5 things lol) up and my friends think im insane for having 75 different eye shadows. but hey, at least im not spending money on somthing thats killing me =)


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_But I keep telling me that other people drink and smoke (which I don't) and I spend my money for makeup! Plus: It's much healthier and I look pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah!!! 

*heheh*


----------



## CaptainMac (Jan 9, 2006)

It's not an addiction--I prefer to think of it as a hobby.  Other people's reactions are so funny...one lady that I work with who knows about my "hobby" asked me how many eyeshadows I have.  "Oh, about a hundred or so" I said. She told me that she doesn't even own one!  I canNOT imagine that.


----------



## libra14 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bring_the_rukus* 
_4 months ago i quit my pack a day habit. as a reward to myself i started using my old cigarette money to feed my other addiction, makeup. since then, my collection has more then quadrupled and i no longer have that old lady cough. my boyfriend rolls his eyes whenever i make him stop by mac because i need to pic something (or 4-5 things lol) up and my friends think im insane for having 75 different eye shadows. but hey, at least im not spending money on somthing thats killing me =)_

 
me too! It started with one or 2 lippies a week...........I smell better now that I could justify the Chanel No. 5 purchase as well.


----------



## brooke (Jan 9, 2006)

HAHA that story made me laugh!!!  Thats exactly what my friends say!!!  My mom sorta gets it, only because when we make the 2 hour jaunt to my local mac store I start singing/chanting "MAC ATTACK...MAC ATTACK" in the car a good 20 min before we get there.  

My friends could care less about MAC, so I feel like I have to hide it from them.  I wish had a friend who enjoyed Mac like I do, I want a shopping partner, someone to say hey thats neat, or no I like the other better.  I wish I had a girlfriend like that!!!  But I am so grateful I have you girls on this board!


----------



## mima (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brooke* 
_HAHA that story made me laugh!!!  Thats exactly what my friends say!!!  My mom sorta gets it, only because when we make the 2 hour jaunt to my local mac store I start singing/chanting "MAC ATTACK...MAC ATTACK" in the car a good 20 min before we get there.  

My friends could care less about MAC, so I feel like I have to hide it from them.  I wish had a friend who enjoyed Mac like I do, I want a shopping partner, someone to say hey thats neat, or no I like the other better.  I wish I had a girlfriend like that!!!  But I am so grateful I have you girls on this board!_

 
i totally agree. sometimes i have the urge to meet with MUA or Specktra members who live in the same city as me, and several do, but then I feel awkward. I do really wish I had a MAC shopping buddy though.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Jan 9, 2006)

My friend, who also thinks that she has a huge obsession with sephora brand stuff, even though she has like 1 eyeshadow, was with me at MAC counter.  I spent an hour there and picked out stuff i wanted.  When the total came to 170ish,she about peed her pants.  As soon as we left the counter she was like, "oh my god, how could you ever spend that much on makeup?  I bet your done for the month!"  I just grinned and chuckled.  i didn't want to tell her that i'd have hauls that big every other week since june.  

I totally understand what you mean though.


----------



## magenta (Jan 10, 2006)

i  have a friend who the MA's at my counter know as well as they know me, because she's always with me. she just doesn't get it though, heh. she likes my makeup and i do hers a lot, and she has foundation an some lip conditioner. but over the summer, every 2 or 3 weeks i had hauls of about 150-200$ and she just rolls her eyes lol. my mother has NO idea how much i have or how much it costs i dont think...


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 10, 2006)

Yea....no one really understands it with me either, they think im crazy. My dad is constantly bugging me, and telling me that i can get the same stuff at the dollar store ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...can you believe that?!?) But they do contribute to it, since i got 2 macy's giftcards. 

I met a girl in one of my classes who was into MAC and who also had a "mild" shopping problem. I dont think she was as into it as me though, since i was ready to ask her what colors & LE items she had. 

Oh well, its nice to come here and share the whole MAC experience together with y'all


----------



## user2 (Jan 10, 2006)

It's really easy to sneak makeup into the house.....


----------



## mima (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_It's really easy to sneak makeup into the house..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, i'm guilty of that! it helps that m/u is so small you can easily tuck it into your purse. LOL


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 10, 2006)

my boyfriend keeps saying "do you really need THAT much makeup?"

my response:  "i need it... the same way you need a $2,000 HDTV and a kajillion DVDs."  I could go on about the XBox 360, Xbox, PSP, Gameboy, Gamecube, anime, etc. etc., but I'm a nice girlfriend.  hahaha


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought I was the only one that snuck e/s into the house. I buy one at a time so my husband doesn't notice the charge on the credit card. I come home, throw away the box, and put the e/s into my m/u case. I love feeling like I got away with something...lol


----------



## user2 (Jan 10, 2006)

I do it all the time! When I start to doll up for MAC and my mum rushes into the room, she asks: "Where are you goin'?"  "To the library mum!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Yes I'm an addict!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 12, 2006)

*Do You Depot Your Quads?*

Im in two minds about this and would like some input on what others do. In the past i have depotted my Tempt me Quad and integrated it within my colour co ordinated 15xpro palettes. 

I have the inventive eyes quad which im kinda tempted to depot. But this will mean everything getting rearranged in the pallette according to colour and making new labels. is it worth the hassle? Who depots quads? To leave alone or not to leave alone?

Any opinions gratefully appreciated.


----------



## jmvuitton (Jan 12, 2006)

I leave it alone because I tried once with 1 of the quad and it started cracking haha.. I just depot the pots now.


----------



## dawnmelissa (Jan 12, 2006)

i've depotted all of mine with no issues...i have a pallet and a half full of the pans quads that i had.  never thought i'd depot, but getting up over 90 eyeshadows, i had to do something to be able to even find what i wanted to wear.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 12, 2006)

yes i depot all my quads. its very simple and pretty much tragic free if done the right way


----------



## mymymai (Jan 12, 2006)

I depot most my quads.  I have two sets of traveling quads (one premade, the other high tea), but the rest I have depotted.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep,. I depan my quads,., I find that if I integrate them they get used on a regular basis,. if I leave them in the quads then they get thrown to the side and rarely used,.. I keep my quads and then out in what I need when I travel,..


----------



## lola336 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, im on the fence now. I started to depot some quads, quads I didnt mind breaking up....but now I leave my others alone. I dont want to separate the colors, and I dont want to depot them to just put them back in a 15 together. But my main issue is that I can travel with the 4 pans so much easier....and that way you have 4 colors that work together, you dotn have to pull them out of ur 15 pan, then put them back..etc. If you travel, I would see this is as a plus. Or even to have one in ur purse...


----------



## KJam (Jan 12, 2006)

Blasphemy - I keep my quads together!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 12, 2006)

i know KJ but sometimes the colours would be better dispersed than restricted to the confines of a quad! im becoming inclined towards a liberation...


----------



## leppy (Jan 12, 2006)

I depot, I rarely ever want to use them in the combo they have premade and it usually needs to be tweaked somehow to suit me anyway.

Plus I want those e/s to become part of my regular rotation, and I've learnt from experience that if something isn't in my palettes, I just never think to use it.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_I depot, I rarely ever want to use them in the combo they have premade and it usually needs to be tweaked somehow to suit me anyway.

Plus I want those e/s to become part of my regular rotation, and I've learnt from experience that if something isn't in my palettes, I just never think to use it._

 

ditto. thats why the first thing i do is depot them


----------



## user3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well...I only have one quad but I would never dream of depotting it. This is only because the quad works for me.

If you need to move it around as leppy suggest I think it's the best thing to do to suit your needs.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 12, 2006)

no, never. I collect quads so it's important to me to keep them as they are. It does tend to mean I use them less though.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jan 12, 2006)

Not me, I collect the Quads as well.  So, depotting them kind of defeats the purpose of that. But, I do find I use them less.  I wish I used them more since White Wheat is one of my favourite colors.


----------



## caramelhunie (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Yep,. I depan my quads,., I find that if I integrate them they get used on a regular basis,. if I leave them in the quads then they get thrown to the side and rarely used,.. I keep my quads and then out in what I need when I travel,.._

 
So true! You couldn't have said it better! So far I've depanned one quad, inventive eyes and I plan to depan a few more so I can put them into regular rotation and use those colors more.


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 13, 2006)

Im wondering....if you depot a quad, can you b2m it???


----------



## leppy (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2_pink* 
_Im wondering....if you depot a quad, can you b2m it???_

 
Yep but imo its better to just keep it and use it again! Better value


----------



## Krista (Jan 13, 2006)

Does anyone have a depanning tutorial link?


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 13, 2006)

i depan mine.  i was getting frustrated and not using my palettes as much (and i love smut!!), so i just depanned them last night.

krista, there's a depanning thread somewhere that i found yesterday.  do a search for it and it should pop up. 






eta:  depan, depot.  is it still depotting when there's no pot?


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Jan 14, 2006)

nope! theyre meant to be together!


----------



## Nycutie182 (Jan 14, 2006)

I keep them together.  I love they way they look like that lol


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 15, 2006)

It never fails that there's always 1 color in a quad that I just don't care for... So, I always depot them.  Plus, I really like keeping all my shadows color coordinated and together...


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 16, 2006)

*To depot or not to depot, that is the question*

Pros and cons? I am considering doing it so I can make quad palettes of my favorite color combos, but I am afraid of taking them out of their cute little flip top cases; they'll be naked. Other than the simplicity of quads, I can't think of any other reason to do it. I don't want to put them in 15 pan palettes; that'd be too confusing for me and messy... and I don't really care about getting free lipsticks, cause I don't wear it much... so tell me... why does everyone love to depot so much?


----------



## Chelly (Jan 16, 2006)

i just depotted all my es.. i am notorious for loosing things.. so now its alll in one .. well two palattes


----------



## beebeegun (Jan 16, 2006)

Pimptress, I"m just like you tooo. I haven't depotted any of my mac e/s. I actually lke the little flip containers, so I left them the way they are. The only reason I will depot in the future is if I have so many e/s, then it's probably more convenient to have all of them in palettes, by colour or texture, etc! But for now, I"m happy with my little flippie thing!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 16, 2006)

Personally, it's just more convenient for me to have my shadows paletted.  I love opening all of my palettes to see the lovely colors.  Haha, each one is a little rainbow of eyeshadow!!!  Plus, I dig free lipstick...  If it weren't for B2M, I probably wouldn't have any lipstick.


----------



## amillion (Jan 17, 2006)

I like to group mine es colors according to different looks or a variety of looks. I would never remember what goes with what if it wasn't for those four quads. I am still a newbie when it comes to es so the easier it is for me the better.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm afraid to depot my eyeshadows. I'm not the most... graceful person, so I'm terrified of dropping it before I can get it into the palette.

I'm thinkin' I may have to get over that, though. It'd make my make-up case so much lighter and more organized. Searching through all of the little containers can be SUCH a pain sometimes, haha.

The biggest reasons I can think of for depotting is to make things more organized, and keeping certain colors together, like mentioned above.


----------



## M (Jan 17, 2006)

I only depot for the empties. I actually like them in their little pots.


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 17, 2006)

I have depotted yet either but I'm thinking about it just for the free l/s.


----------



## angela (Jan 17, 2006)

i depotted recently and i'm sooo glad i did it! My traincase was getting real crowded and it seemed practical to convert 60 pots of e/s into 4 e/s palettes. Oh and free lipstick! Can't be that- so i say DEPOT 'em girl!!


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 17, 2006)

i did it for space!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 17, 2006)

though i don't have a very large collection of mac e/s, i depot simply cos it looks cute in a pallete all together.- oh and also the free lippies are all worth it too


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 17, 2006)

I depot because I don't have enough room to keep them all in their cases.  Also I think putting them in palettes actually helps me create new color combos. I also enjoy the free l/s!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 21, 2006)

*Depotting Blot Powder?*

Is it possible to depot your blot powder and change it into the Catherine version of the blot powder case? Or can you just take out the plastic part that holds the pan in and change it that way? I want to be able to use that case over and over again.... the case is so pretty lol. For all you the girls and boys out there that are not medium toned, I hope this makes it easier for you.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 21, 2006)

That's a good idea if it works! It's so annoying that they have only catered to people who can use medium toned Blot Powder. Does everyone else not want a pretty case?


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 21, 2006)

I already tried to take out the plastic part that holds the pan in and it really does come out. I just hope that both Catherine and the regular blot powders are the same size.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 22, 2006)

Good news everyone... you really can change the powder from one container to another. I just bought the Catherine version today and I put my powder I was I already using in it and I am saving the one that came with the CD version for when I use up all the one from the old container. So I have two mediums lol... using one now and the other for backup.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 22, 2006)

teach it step by step! PLEAAASE!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 22, 2006)

Lol! Thats a great idea!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_teach it step by step! PLEAAASE!_

 
It is actually really easy. You just need two Blot Powders, one being the Catherine case and the other the color that you are using. I just used my driver's license to take the plastic part that holds the pan in. Take the license and start at the back or front (whichever is easier), slip the license in between the plastic and the actual case and slide it around to the side (9 o'clock or 3 o'clock depending on which way you are going). It should snap out from the case. Do the same with the other. Once you got both of them out of the case, you just switch them and snap them back in. It is very similiar to depotting e/s, except you don't need a candle.
I hope this was enough help. Let me know if you don't understand what I am saying.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 22, 2006)

Haha! I tried it! At first it was hard, but its pretty easy! Haha I also found a good place to hide money in.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Jan 22, 2006)

OMGosh I just did this and it totally works!!!!! I totally bombed my Pretty Baby Beauty Powder though. . haha it got all cracked from the pressure (ouch! XP) but I fixed it with some alcohol. phew! But man, my blot powder is now my "beauty powder" in the shiny pink compact. Sweet! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 30, 2006)

*Depotting LE shadows*

I am having my first depotting experience (thanks to everyone who has ever posted tutorials about depotting - I read 'em all and they were so helpful). Now that I know how easy this process is; I want to depot everything! I have a few LE shadows (lucky green, leisuretime, slip pink, flirty number, taupeless) - is there any reason why I should keep them in their original pots? If anyone out there depots their LE shadows, do you depot them if they have special packaging (like the pretty bronze ones in which lucky green and leisuretime came)?


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 30, 2006)

i have leisuretime. i depotted it. just cuz i want the free lipstick. lol.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 30, 2006)

I would keep them in the original pots. What if you decide to sell it? It would be worth more in the pot, and plus you can have proof that it is what it is.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 30, 2006)

I depotted my Leisuretime, however pretty the packaging was, I wasn't about to carry around some lone pot. I'd never sell any of my makeup anyway, unless it was an unused backup..


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 30, 2006)

Okay - I depotted everything except for these:
lucky green
leisuretime
silly goose
taupeless
slip pink
flirty number

I might depot the last four soon, but what I did depot filled my palette and what is left to depot won't fill my other empty palette. I'm going to wait until I have fifteen and then depot everything but the belle azure packaging. At least that's the plan for now...


----------



## mima (Jan 30, 2006)

i only depot LE shadows if 1)they come in the regular packaging (i.e. i will not depot my belle azure e/s) and 2)i am 100% sure i will keep them. the ones i'm iffy about i keep in the pot in case i decide to swap/sell them.


----------



## CaliKris (Jan 30, 2006)

I depot it all, no matter if the pot is pretty or not!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm gradually working my way through my collection, depotting everything. The only exceptions are the shadows in special edition pots, (i.e. Belle Azure and Tantress).

Initially I was cautious about depotting my LE shadows, but now I am more confident, I've decided to do them because a) palettes take up less space and b) it's much easier to find what I am looking for.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Am I the only one??*

I can not bring myself to depot my e/s. I like them much better in the pots than in a palette.
I know they use up a bunch of space but I just can't do it. 
I might change my mind once I have nowhere to store them LOL


----------



## Peaches (Jan 30, 2006)

I like the pots better too, but once I start aquiring more, I'm going to have to move them to palettes.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 30, 2006)

I did feel that way, but once I got to the point of owning a few hundred MAC eye shadows, the only workable way to manage was with palettes.

Oh, and I also needed the pots to get new lipsticks, (trying to save money because I'm off work through illness at the moment, so no income).


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_I did feel that way, but once I got to the point of owning a few hundred MAC eye shadows, the only workable way to manage was with palettes.

Oh, and I also needed the pots to get new lipsticks, (trying to save money because I'm off work through illness at the moment, so no income)._

 
I'm so sorry to hear that. Are you getting any better?


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_I'm so sorry to hear that. Are you getting any better?_

 
I will probably be going back to work in the next couple of months. It's a bittersweet thought really, back to work but more money for MAC and other fun things.

Thank you for asking. I feel like I was fishing for sympathy now! That wasn't my intention, honestly.

It's been a real bonus being able to depot a few eye shadows every time I've needed/wanted a new lipstick though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Long live B2M!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 30, 2006)

I also keep getting the e/s pots! I just like it how neat they look in my drawer - but I'm sure they look just as neat (or even more so) in a palette. But so far, I couldn't persuade myself to depot - I'm too afraid of breaking them ...


----------



## Absynthe (Jan 30, 2006)

I only have 1 palette the rest are all pots.I don't wear lipstick so never think about the b2m thing!


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2006)

I love the pots as well.  I wear lipstick so i'm tempted to de-pot but I just can't bring myself to.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 30, 2006)

I don' like depotting, especially LE shadows. I depotted a few only because I have a back up.

FYI: I have chipped a few, and totally destroyed an Elizabeth Arden discontinued color.


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_i have leisuretime. i depotted it. just cuz i want the free lipstick. lol._

 
LOL, same here. i'm not big on packaging. i used to just keep them in the pots until a new collection came up, then i would depot them for a lipstick (mostly so I wouldn't get tempted to spend them on another lipstick).


----------



## lilxgem (Jan 30, 2006)

I didn't depot my Belle Azure, Lucky Green, and Leisuretime because I liked the packaging, but I did depot the regularly packaged LEs.


----------



## Isis (Jan 30, 2006)

The only time I won't depot a shadow is if it's my backup. Other than that, I'm pretty fearless about getting down to it.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_FYI: I have chipped a few, and totally destroyed an Elizabeth Arden discontinued color._

 
Which one was it?? I can see if we still have some at work, or I might even have it.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 30, 2006)

i kept my belle azure ones for awhile, but the lure of B2M won.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 30, 2006)

Well - you don't plan on selling it do you?   If you do keep it .. if not depot it


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 30, 2006)

*EA e/s*

Really, you work for EA?  Thank You!
It was a shimmery pale shade of lavender/purple.  It was the old one that fits in the MAC palette.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_The only time I won't depot a shadow is if it's my backup. Other than that, I'm pretty fearless about getting down to it.

Which one was it?? I can see if we still have some at work, or I might even have it._


----------



## aziajs (Jan 30, 2006)

I only like to depot my basic/essential colors.  So I have a palette with like 6 shadows and Elite is one of them.  BUT... I have a backup of Elite whicvh made my decision easier.  If I hadn't had that backup it would still be in the pot.


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 30, 2006)

i enjoy depotting- it's kind of a stress-relief thing for me, and making quads keeps me from buying more makeup sometimes!


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 30, 2006)

It makes it about 100000000 times easier when they are in a palette and at your disposal.  its so tough to rummage trhough all the pots to find the color you want.. then open it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe Im just lazy.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 31, 2006)

I dont depot either! I have like 50 eyeshadows. But I like to lay different colors out and play around, plan out my next days makeup. I couldnt do that w/ a pallette. Plus, for traveling i don't want to have to drag 4 pallettes around everywhere. If i ever do depot, it will be into the lil 4quad things, that way I can see the colors. As for storage, its not an issue for me, i have a great antique vanity with two shallow drawers, the perfect size for eyeshadows. Lol!


----------



## MACmermaid (Jan 31, 2006)

Yay i don't depot either!  i too enjoy playing around, coming up w/ different combos, and putting my pots out for the next day's makeup.  i agree that this is tougher to do when the shadows are in the 15-palette form.  i have quite a few eyeshadows, and i recently moved everything to this storage bin which i think is designed for holding papers/office supplies. i bought 2 of them, stacked them, and now i have this glorious makeup tower which my eyeshadows call home


----------



## linz_v (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't depot and probably won't ever.. though space is an issue, I will gladly take that to the alternative.

Being a fairly clumsy person I could just see myself dropping the palette on the ground and I would much rather lose just 1 e/s than 4 or 15... Scary thought lol Besides, I find the pots easier to pop into my mu bag for the colors o' the day.


----------



## chiq (Jan 31, 2006)

sometimes, i feel like i have to hide my makeup purchases from my significant other. when i walk in the house all happy with my clear mac bag he usually rolls his eyes and goes, "more makeup? what's with you and makeup. do you see the bathroom??", and he has this sad 5x5 corner on the side of the sink which i'm slowly moving to _under_ the sink. *sigh*


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I do it all the time! When I start to doll up for MAC and my mum rushes into the room, she asks: "Where are you goin'?"  "To the library mum!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Yes I'm an addict!_

 





  hahahaha. laugh my lung out!


----------



## darla (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmdulock* 
_I come home, throw away the box, and put the e/s into my m/u case. I love feeling like I got away with something...lol_

 
I have a smoke and mirrors trick too.  My SO usually comes shopping with me, so what I do is send him to the cafe to get a coffee/soda.  Then as soon as he steps away, I make a quick purchase and stick the items inside my purse.  When he returns he sees me browsing the counter and commends me on my self control.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I hide my addiction from my friends, they just wouldn't understand and i hide it from everyone around here in general as spending money like we do on makeup is unheard of here and people would just think i'm mad and wasting money!_

 
Me too! My friends know that i love make-up but they don't have a clue how much i spend on it! Most of my stash is out of sight so they never get to see the extent of my addiction.


----------



## velvet (Jan 31, 2006)

i cant bring myself to depot either
though i do love lipsticks
i cant see myself ever buying 15 anyway
due to all my palettes and other kinds of shadows i have


----------



## afterglow (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2_pink* 
_Yea....no one really understands it with me either, they think im crazy. My dad is constantly bugging me, and telling me that i can get the same stuff at the dollar store ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...can you believe that?!?) But they do contribute to it, since i got 2 macy's giftcards._

 
My parents have said that, too!  Which is why I'm another who has to sneak makeup in the house!

A few days ago, I was putting clear polish on some new brushes I got.  My brother saw me and was like, "what do you need that many brushes for?"  And then of course he asked me the price of the brushes, so I very wisely told him my Quo concealer was $13.  He was shocked!  I didn't have the heart to tell him the cute little 182 kabuki on my counter was $55.


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 31, 2006)

I depot all permanent items, and keep LE items in pots.  Honestly, I can't ever find what I'm looking for rummaging through all the pots and sometimes it makes me late for work.  lol.  So I'm 50/50!


----------



## Isis (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Really, you work for EA?  Thank You!
It was a shimmery pale shade of lavender/purple.  It was the old one that fits in the MAC palette._

 
PM'd you


----------



## Gisselle (Feb 6, 2006)

*quads*

Im starting to depot my e/s, but im not sure about the quads. What do u  guys do? Keep them as they are or depot them? and why?


----------



## Isis (Feb 6, 2006)

I prefer to keep them as they are. Just b/c they're already in a palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All of my singles, including LE colors, are depotted into 15 pan palettes.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Feb 6, 2006)

I keep mine in the 4 pan palettes, but I'm occasionally tempted to depot them as the rest of my palettes are set up by color and I don't like have "stragglers" in other palettes when they'd fit perfectly in the color range of a certain 15 pan.  Plus, when I'm packing my makeup for travel, I usually take one 15 pan with me and arange it so all the colors I'll need are in it.  During those times, it irritates me that I can't easily remove one of the e/s from a premade shadow to slip into my 15 pan.


One of these days I'll probably depot them and then replace them as they were with a pair of magnets so I can more easily move them around as needed.


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 6, 2006)

I keep mine as they are.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 6, 2006)

I depan those babies,... I started to notice that after I had the Diana quads for a while that I picked up my 15 palettes and used them all the time and the Diana quads werent getting used at all,.. well I paid too much for those things not to use them. So I depanned them and now I use the colors enough to have dents in my Dancemix, Endless Love, and Flipside. I imagine that if I hadn't depanned then they would still be super neglected. Now if you think you might want to trade it off,.. then I wouldn't depan,..But as far as Quads,.. I won't buy one that I dont at least like 3 shadows out of the 4,.. (I usually hate whatever the darkest color they put in there is,...) so that means if I do buy a quad its there to stay.


----------



## icaughtfire (Feb 15, 2006)

*depotting blushes?*

i was wondering if its hard to depot powder and blushcremes. are they east to break?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 15, 2006)

The blushes are harder to depot than e/s because the whole pan is glued down....at least all mine were.  If you are patient and make sure the whole bottom of the pan is well heated, you should be ok.  If the pan doesn't come up easily, use more heat.  As for the blushcreams and ccbs, I've never tried them because I would be worried they would melt during depotting or dry out once in a palette.  However I have heard other members here say they have done it.  Maybe one of them can tell you how.


----------



## Brianne (Feb 15, 2006)

I had no problems depotting my powder blushes, in fact, for me they were easier than e/s to depot.

I've never done blushcremes or CCB's.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been afraid to try it too....  Good Luck!!!


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 16, 2006)

I've never had any trouble depotting powder blushes using the candle method.  The first time I tried to depot a CCB, I melted it.  After that I figured out you can heat up the end of a screw driver and just push it up and out right through the plastic with no harm to the product.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 16, 2006)

it was so hard for me! lol. i'm not a patience person. i broke maybe 40% of my duo blush. i tried using the blow dryer method but that didnt work so i had to use the candle to melt of the sides...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it just takes A LOT of patience.


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 16, 2006)

i think i stand alone in saying that depotting my blushes was entirely easier than the eyeshadows. i have no clue why, but i breezed through my 6 blushes with my eyeshadows, i think i broke 2 of 60-some, so still not too bad. i was using the candle method.

someone elaborate on this heating a screwdriver thing. i really want to know, cause i really want more blushcreams. i know they're availabe at the freestandings, but i'd rather get the pots and use them for B2M. also, there are a few LE blushcreams that don't come in pan form.


----------



## sweetza (Feb 16, 2006)

I stopped depotting my LE shadows and am VERY glad I did! There is just something about seeing the LE shadow in its original pot with the original sticker on the back, etc. that makes me happy.  I am soooo glad and relieved I didn't go after my Madame B or Belle Azure shadows!!  Unfortunately I did go after a couple others but oh well.  

Plus JVH is right, some shadows I have only swiped 1x or 2x and in the original pot they are much more appealing to swappers or buyers if I ever needed the money.  Depotted shadows are VERY fragile to ship.

There are some LE shadows that I already depotted and I wish I didn't 






 I was jaded by the lipsticks, but a lot of the ones I b2m I don't even wear anyways.. plus they write on them and take the box, which kinda sucks.  

Sorry to drag up an old thread but this was on my mind tonight!

There has to be someone else who doesn't depot LE shadows out there?


----------



## lawryn (Feb 16, 2006)

i was really weary to depot my le e/s at first but once i started depotting i couldn't stop. its very addicting lol.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 16, 2006)

*Do you de-pot or not?*

I am just starting my collection, and I bought everything in the pots, but the idea that I can get more pans than pots for the same amount of money, plus the free lipsticks, I am thinking of depotting.  What do you do?  Do you de-pot or are you a faithful pot lover?  Why or why not?

Just one more question - do the pans contain the same amount of shadow as the pots?  Or do you get more with the pots?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 16, 2006)

Before I knew about the pans, I bought the pots. I've now discovered the pans and only buy them (unless it's LE of course). But I don't mind the pots and choose not to depot them. But, I however only buy the 4 pan pallettes as I hate the 15 pan pallettes. I bought one and just hated it so I returned it. Most people love the 15pp but I found it less conveinient...
just my two cents


----------



## karen (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't depot right now, but only because I haven't bothered to look into getting the pans. 

I wasn't even interested in depotting until like....yesterday. lol
I took a look at my collection yesterday and said, "Oi. This is too much. Time to start putting these in palettes!". I really do prefer the little pots... they're so cute and easy to grab/take with you/find what you want. It looks like I'm going to have to start depotting the suckers now, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know if we can buy the palettes online? I looked yesterday, but didn't see anything. Hoping I just missed them.

If not, can I buy them in non-pro stores?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 16, 2006)

I think I would start out with a 4 palette too, and see how I like it.  They would store better with the rest of my stash then the 15 palette ones.  I know the 15 ones are $12.  Anyone know how much the 4 palettes are?


----------



## laurneypotpie (Feb 16, 2006)

i have mostly pots but am looking to depot and put in palettes (the ones i use most) i have a 15 pp waiting but havent mustered up the time to do it. goodluck


----------



## user2 (Feb 16, 2006)

I looove to depot so if you don't dar to....just send them to me and I'll do it for you!

But I don't depot the cute summer LE's!!


----------



## pinkfeet (Feb 16, 2006)

I am in the middle of depotting my regular e/s that I had before I knew about pans..however I wont depot disc or le items as I am afraid of casualties! 

Now I buy all pans except for LE's which you cant. 

As for 4 pan or 15, I am going by color, like browns/taupes I am putting in a 15 since I have so many but I do buy the 4 pans as well. I like the 4 pans better myself, easier to store and I like them better but everyone is different.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_I think I would start out with a 4 palette too, and see how I like it.  They would store better with the rest of my stash then the 15 palette ones.  I know the 15 ones are $12.  Anyone know how much the 4 palettes are?_

 
the four pan pallettes are either $3.50 or $4.00...I don't know if they went up or not, they used to be $3.50 but they just raised prices a couple months back so they might be $4.00


----------



## ben (Feb 16, 2006)

i always buy my e/s in pan form unless they're le or soldout and if i buy it in the pot it stays in the pot.

i don't mind the quad pallets but there is no way that i would want my pans in a 15. i find that my quads get quite dusty from shadow residue, so i am guessing that with a 15 it would be 15 times worse!


----------



## KJam (Feb 16, 2006)

I only buy LEs and DC'd shadows in the pot - the rest I go for the pro-pans. I deopt everything I have in a pot - got to love Back 2 Mac and with about 70 e/s, I could never keep them straight if they were all in pots.


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 16, 2006)

I've depotted all of my shadows except for DC/LEs I'm not sure if I want to keep. I'm going to start buying pans when I can, but the only Pro store is back at my parents side of the state and it's kind of in the ghetto (and since I kind of hide my MAC addiction from friends/family) I don't get to go there much. I've been using the Cover Girl 4 pans, but I'm planning on getting a 15 pan palette, as that seems to be around the # of e/s I keep (I keep swapping ones out for others...)


----------



## CaliKris (Feb 16, 2006)

I depot everything. I don't have enough room not to!


----------



## user23 (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, I depot .. 

It's so much easier to just put everything in 15-pans, and then you can take advantage of B2M. =)


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 16, 2006)

I used to be against depotting but once I got over 20 MAC shadows, it was time to depot and put in some 15 pans because it was just taking up too much room. Now, I  depot my LE ones and buy the pans for the others, it saves so much space.


----------



## xiahe (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm always afraid to depot because i'm afraid of ruining my shadows...

the only shadows i've depotted were milani because you don't really need heat to depot those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all you do is take a thumbtack and stick it through the little hole on the bottom of the milani pot and push away. sometimes you have to push REALLY hard to get the pan to pop out, though. but i haven't had much of a problem. ♥

now if only MAC shadows were that easy.  ^^


----------



## mskttn (Feb 16, 2006)

I actually really like depotting. Not just the result, but the process. I think it's fun.


----------



## bocagirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I get my husband to depot my shadows for me including all the LEs.  I'm too much of a klutz to do it myself.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 16, 2006)

never de potted never will a dunno just don't like it maybe cos i cant take them out with me lol well a could but a extra big bag would be nessecerry.....


----------



## user3 (Feb 16, 2006)

There's already a few threads about this subject...I am sure this link will help

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...ighlight=depot


also if you do a search under MAC Chat for Depot you find plenty of links.


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 16, 2006)

i dont de pot.. i dont buy 100 shadows and have them lying around. i buy maybe 10 or so and when they are empty i use them for back 2 mac.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bocagirl* 
_I get my husband to depot my shadows for me including all the LEs.  I'm too much of a klutz to do it myself._

 
Something about the thought of a hubby doing this makes me feel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that is so sweet


----------



## shellybells82 (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm a depotter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My traincase has some much room now and haven't had one cracked shadow since I've began depotting.  Plus I've turned my shadows pots into 9 lipsticks so far...  just got 2 CB lippies today!! YAY!!


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 16, 2006)

depot!!!


I usually keep everything in five 15 palettes, but when I go out, I put what I want in a 4.  I even depot the quads since I found that whatever is in a quad doesn't get used as much as the others.


----------



## Trax (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_I am just starting my collection, and I bought everything in the pots, but the idea that I can get more pans than pots for the same amount of money, plus the free lipsticks, I am thinking of depotting.  What do you do?  Do you de-pot or are you a faithful pot lover?  Why or why not?

Just one more question - do the pans contain the same amount of shadow as the pots?  Or do you get more with the pots?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used to buy the pots before I started going to a freestanding store then I de-potted the ones I had and put the magnetic strip on the back and put them in the 15pp pan. I now have 5 almost full (about 4 or 5 spots left) of the 15pp pans, and I have 1 un-filled 4pp pan (for traveling) and I bring that along witht he Catherine Deneuve Laze and Thunder eyes quad palettes. But I LOVE my 15pp pans. And yes, the pans contain the same amount of shadow as the pots, 0.05 oz., and the pp shadows are only $10 instead of $13.50 pots, and then you also don't have to mess with de-potting! I only buy pots for the LE colors, but then I just end up de-potting those as well.

Hope that helped...

*Janet*


----------



## lokailyve (Feb 16, 2006)

i started out only depotting permant eyeshadows & leaving the LE's & DC's in pots half cuz i'm scared that i'll messed it up & it looks prettier in pots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if a collection has LE lipsticks that i really want, i'll depot the LE's & DC's if i have to. hehe 

i used to put them in 15s, but changed to the 4-pans cuz i can see all the colors better and also to limit myself from buying too many eyeshadows.


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 16, 2006)

i depot too using only the 4 pans because they are far more cuter and more convienient for me to use for travelling reasons and going out purposes.


----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2006)

I might as well add a different opinion...I don't depot because I apply my makeup 3-5 times a week at the gym.  I like to mix it up with the colour combinations and I find it much more convenient to peruse my collection (which is displayed on one of those 3 tiered cake display tray things) and throw 4 or so pots into my makeup bag and off i go!


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 16, 2006)

i never depot my le shadows i have em in their box in a drawer and all my screwtops dont get depotted either


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lawryn* 
_i was really weary to depot my le e/s at first but once i started depotting i couldn't stop. its very addicting lol._

 
I freakin' love depotting now. I keep trying to depot my friends' shadows.


----------



## lara (Feb 16, 2006)

My DH does all the depotting for me, bless him.

I keep everything in four pans, sorted by colour - very convenient.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 16, 2006)

I actually don't depot, I just get them in pan form and put them into quads.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 16, 2006)

I de-pot...  I keep the LE Quads in their palette, but everything else goes in the 15 pan palettes.  I find I use alot more of my eyeshadows that way.  Before I was spending alot of time looking for the colors I wanted.  Good Luck!!


----------



## andreariggen (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm so anal - I like everything in their original packaging! I know it takes up more space, I don't get B2M, etc., but I just love the look of all those little makeup items in their pretty packages! I know, call it OCD!


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 16, 2006)

I depot if I happen to be able to only get it in pot form (like LEs).  If it is available in pan, I buy it in pan.  I also depot my blushes.  I have I think 6 eyeshadow 15 pans, 8-10 eyeshadow 4 pans (including premade quads) and 2 blush 6 pans.  That would be too much to have all those pots.  Plus, even though they cost more, sometimes it is so satisfying to feel like I am getting something for "free" with B2M.  Not to mention when you actually finish a product that wasn't depotted or depottable (is that a word? )!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a depotting fool. I <3 free lipstick.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a depot-a-holic.  

I depot everything.


----------



## ThaHigher (Feb 17, 2006)

Wel...I really resisted depotting my shadows...I had 40+ in pots....but I freelance and I needed my kit to look more "together"...so I depotted them all and got 6 lipsticks...I need two more and I can get another lipstick....yeah, I'm glad I did it...better access to all my shadows now!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 17, 2006)

im to scared to depot anything so i just buy them in the pan already and just keep all my limited ones in the original casing...allan


----------



## bellezzadolce (Feb 17, 2006)

I usually only purchase pans, when I first started working for the company I depotted my LEs now I don't.


----------



## Trax (Feb 21, 2006)

Can you B2M your depotted pots?? I've heard yes and no. I went to a MAC store this weekend and forgot to ask... but I was talking to a MA that I only needed 1 or 2 more things to bring back and she gave me 3 finished (not depotted) eye shadows that someone had just dropped off and didn't want to wait and B2M so she gave them to me!!


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 21, 2006)

I was sooooo scared to depot them...I waited and waited and waited some more, until one day, my husband saw me doing my makeup and he started laughing at my balancing act. I had like 5 pots open in my hands, 3 brushes in the other, plus a few Q-tips. And, once I looked at myself, I realised that I was lucky I hadn't dropped any yet, considering I'm the biggest clutz there is!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I read up on depotting, using a candle is my favorite! I prepared myself and booked a 3-hour block in my schedule to do it. So, I did it, with some supervising (ok, some help) from my husband, and it took about 25 minutes to depot about 25 e/s!! I couldn't believe how easy it was!! I thought it was gonna be harder than performing surgery, but it wasn't! And now, everytime I get one, I get home and depot immediately, and it takes about 30-45 seconds for one. I've never cracked, broken or dented one yet, knock on wood!! So, my advice is, go ahead, FREE YOURSELF from all these little slippery containers and depot your heart away!!

Hope this helps out anyone...oh, and by the way, I'm in no way a pro at all!! So if I can do it, trust me, ANYONE CAN!!


----------



## anuy (Feb 21, 2006)

i buy pans if possible and depot everything else. i mean EVERYTHING, even the premade quads. i put them into 15 pans arrange them by color. i have a lot of makeup (6, 15 plaettes) that it would be a terrible inconvenience if they were in pots. i have a quad that i fill if i need to go to the gym or stay the night elsewhere (the thought of taking my collection with me anywhere so it can get stolen/broken scares me to death) 


i love that mac rewards us for recycling. but i dont wear lipstick so i just give them away.


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

I buy pans if I can and depot LE shadows. I use 4-pans because I like the clear top, and they're more convenient to carry around.


----------



## Trax (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_i buy pans if possible and depot everything else. i mean EVERYTHING, even the premade quads. i put them into 15 pans arrange them by color. i have a lot of makeup (6, 15 plaettes) that it would be a terrible inconvenience if they were in pots. i have a quad that i fill if i need to go to the gym or stay the night elsewhere (the thought of taking my collection with me anywhere so it can get stolen/broken scares me to death) 


i love that mac rewards us for recycling. but i dont wear lipstick so i just give them away._

 
How do you depot, or depan I should say, the premade quads? I have Thunder and Laze quads from the Catherine Deneuve collection but I arrange my palettes by color too (I have 5, 15 palettes) and I've been wanting to do this for awhile know but didn't know how! Can you please help me? TIA!


----------



## cyens (Feb 21, 2006)

I never depotted mac eye shadows. I dont like the fact of heating up the e/s, because heat can altered the ingredients inside of it. 

Also I have a quad I bough with the refills made for them and I dont like it, the colors get mixed with each others, which I find dirty. When you have the lil' pots, the loose eyeshadow stays inside the pot and can still be collected after with your brush. While quads, other then getting colors mix with each other, the loose powder gets collected under the magnet....

I don't wear lipstick, so I dont realy care about the b2m. I actually buy the refill and stick em' in the empty pot.....


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 22, 2006)

I depotted for the first time today and I loooooove depotting!! There's something about the process that's somewhat calming... =) I bought my first 15 pan pallette today, but am planning on getting quads as well.


----------



## Gisselle (Feb 22, 2006)

*i depot*

I depoted all of my e/s and all of my blushes mostly with ease, and very few deaths of eyeshadow (my poor femme noir, i killed her  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I have about 15 or 16 lipsticks coming my way in the near future, so i say depot!!  start with e/s that arent l/e and you will be fine.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 
_I depotted for the first time today and I loooooove depotting!! There's something about the process that's somewhat calming... =) I bought my first 15 pan pallette today, but am planning on getting quads as well._

 
I've never asked....Where can you get a 15 pan?  do you have to call the pro store or can you get em at a counter?  I can't believe I've never asked someone at the counter, but when I'm there I am all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over everything and forget!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2006)

I depot everything, LE, permanent, blushes...  It was getting out of control with every annoying little pot..they are cute at first but then they begin to take up too much space..and I can get free lipsticks.
I love the 15 pans because I get more use out of things that way.


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 22, 2006)

Tiramisu, you can get the 15 pan pallette at any MAC freestanding store or MAC Pro store... unfortunately, counters don't carry them. There's also a 4 pan pallette for eyeshadows and a 6 pan pallette for blush.


----------



## tiff (Feb 22, 2006)

Thats so annoying because the only freestanding store that I know of in the UK is in London. What do you UK girls do?


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 22, 2006)

I recently got 2 15-pan palettes and 1 6-pan blush. And let me tell you, it saves you a lot of space and time (not having to open every individual color that you use). And plus when I am depotting, it is very relaxing for me. The best thing about the palettes and depotting is that you can get free lippies, you just cannot beat that.
Current depot products:
21 e/s (5 of which are LE)
3 blushes

Free lippies from all of this:
FOUR-- I am so happy for B2M


----------



## karen (Feb 22, 2006)

I tried both the candle and microwave method this past week... both successfully(minor stab wound to poor Velvet Moss, but she lived).

I depotted botanical with the microwave yesterday(made me nervous at first, but worked GREAT!). It actually was easier, required less force to remove, and depotted with much less incident than with the candle method. I think I'm going to be depotting all of mine with the microwave from now on.

btw, that means yes, I depotted my LE e/s colours, too. Thankfully, none were hurt in the process.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 22, 2006)

How does the microwave method work? I was always afraid of trying it since the pan is made out of metal and did not want to short out the microwave. I did that when I was younger with a mason jar lol.


----------



## asraicat (Feb 22, 2006)

lets put it this way...i wish mac made 20 pan palettes cus 1 can easily overflow a 15 w/ one colour
 i have an aqua, a green, a blue, a pinky pink, an orangey pink, etc etc etc


----------



## karen (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_How does the microwave method work? I was always afraid of trying it since the pan is made out of metal and did not want to short out the microwave. I did that when I was younger with a mason jar lol._

 
I was afraid too.. I put it in for just a few seconds at first to be cautious. 
Nothing happened, and it wasn't warm enough; so I put it back in for a minute.
Took it out of the microwave, and it popped right out of the casing with a martini olive pick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Simple, and best of all... QUICK.


----------



## mishy1053 (Feb 22, 2006)

I didnt depot for the longest time because I love them in the pots....BUT once I got almost 100 pots sitting in my traincase with no room left, I decided it was time to depot them. Now I have them in quads.  I only have a few in the pots.   I'm anal about having them perfect and labeled and everything though so I was really particular about how I put them in the quads and I peeled off the label from the pot and put them on the bottom.  They actually look quite nice now


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 23, 2006)

I love them in the pots! I won't depot unless I really run out of space!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 23, 2006)

*Depotting Blushcreme's*

Have any of you succesfully deppoted these and how have you done it? 
I'm thinking heat will make them melt is there any other way?


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 23, 2006)

i only have one blush creme and i depotted it with the candle method cuz the blowdryer didnt work that well haha. ummm mine didnt melt i just put the flame on the edge so it would 'peel' off from the pan. then used a paring (sp?) knife to pop it out! HTH


----------



## ben (Feb 27, 2006)

*depotting with a flat iron*

someone posted about this in the mac cosmetics live journal community awhile back. i ended up trying it today and it worked perfectly!!! 

i set my iron onto the highest setting and rested the insert containing the pan onto two pieces of tissue and then onto the plate of the iron. i left it for a bit, and eventually i was able to pop the pan out w/o any effort. i then set the plastic pot onto the tissuse and rested it on the plate and was able to peel the sticker on w/o any effort as well!!!

this by far is the best method i have seen out there, i encourge you all to try.

and if you're the one who originally posted about this in the lj community THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Feb 28, 2006)

nifty =)


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 28, 2006)

This is definitely the best method I've tried, it kicks the candle methods ass. There's no smoke and smelly fumes, and it burns a clean hole right through in like, a minute. It's also great to set the entire pot on the flat iron for about 20 seconds, it heats up the glue under the sticker and you can peal it off amazingly! No messy, scratched, ripped edges.


----------



## anuy (Feb 28, 2006)

i want to try this but my straightener was $150. .....should i?


----------



## Sassyangel26 (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 
_someone posted about this in the mac cosmetics live journal community awhile back. i ended up trying it today and it worked perfectly!!! 

i set my iron onto the highest setting and rested the insert containing the pan onto two pieces of tissue and then onto the plate of the iron. i left it for a bit, and eventually i was able to pop the pan out w/o any effort. i then set the plastic pot onto the tissuse and rested it on the plate and was able to peel the sticker on w/o any effort as well!!!

this by far is the best method i have seen out there, i encourge you all to try.

and if you're the one who originally posted about this in the lj community THANK YOU!!!!_

 

What temperature does it need to be set on?  And does it do any damage to your flat iron?  I'm getting one soon, and this just might work with my shadows, but I don't want to wreck it with melted plastic.


----------



## ben (Feb 28, 2006)

my iron was $$$ too, and there was no damage and no gooey melted plastic. just keep an eye, and cover with tissue. 

to depot i used the hottest setting which was 210


----------



## Isis (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_i want to try this but my straightener was $150. .....should i?_

 
I know, mine too. Maybe when I get a new one I'll give this a try on the old one.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah a little scared I would royally screw this up. Maybe a pic tutorial to get a better look at it... and I would feel more confident.


----------



## lara (Feb 28, 2006)

Use an iron (as in clothing) instead, it's much simpler again. I have a photo tutorial that I made when I last depotted, I just need to get up the enthusiasm to upload it to my website.

Also, as I replied to the post on the lj community, I'd highly recommend *not *using tissues. They can catch alight very easily, and are often impregnated with chemicals and oils that can ruin the finish on your hair iron. Just using baking paper instead, as it can handle very high heat without curling or burning.


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Feb 28, 2006)

this is THE only way i depot. ive depotted 30-40 shadows and have NEVER had a problem.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Use an iron (as in clothing) instead, it's much simpler again. I have a photo tutorial that I made when I last depotted, I just need to get up the enthusiasm to upload it to my website.
._


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 28, 2006)

This is just the kind of method i've been hoping for, no mess, no hassle and no need to be near naked flames!


----------



## banana (Feb 28, 2006)

So there are no toxic fumes with this method?  I will have to try this.


----------



## ben (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_So there are no toxic fumes with this method?  I will have to try this._

 
no smoke, no fumes!


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 
_no smoke, no fumes!_

 


hahahahahaha... I have to admit, as strange as it sounds, I like the smell.  It means that no one's going to come near me (including the dog) when I'm depotting.  It's also the fresh scent of B2M lippies.  *sigh*


----------



## kannan (Feb 28, 2006)

Okay I'm goign to try this because I swear MAC depotting for me is like the devil I just cannot get it right!

Can I use a cheapie straightener? It's all i have.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd love to see a photo tutorial of this. I'm such a chicken.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Removing e/s from palettes?*

I was just wondering how you chickys remove e/s to put them in another spot in 15 e/s palettes (if that makes sense). Because I've already done a "homemade" quad and when they're depotted, the glues still on the bottom so they're "stuck" in the new quad... How do you guys go about reordering them and moving them about the palettes?

I hope this makes sense?!


----------



## scrapbookromance (Mar 1, 2006)

if they're not stuck with glue, you could take a safety pin or a tooth pick to help wedge it out from the side. I usually just use my fingernail since there's a little wiggle room around the e/s in each spot.


----------



## user2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Don't you use a magnet on the bottom on the pan?

I always use a nail file that has a pointed top to remove and re-order them!


----------



## toofaced (Mar 1, 2006)

I use a toothpick......hth!


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 1, 2006)

I use the same pair of tweezers to move the pans around that I use to hold them over a candle to depot them.  You should definitely get those little adhesive circular magnets they sell at craft stores and put them on the bottom though.  I got mine at Joann's, and I love love love them.  HTH!


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 1, 2006)

I have round magnets on the bottom of mine.  

I guess if they're glued down in a quad, I usually pop off the top insert and use a Xacto knife to pry it off the bottom.


----------



## lovejam (Mar 2, 2006)

I pry them out with a nail file or something. Had to do that to all of them today so I could put magnets at the bottom. The glue was bugging me, and I couldn't find adhesive remover, so I just stuck the magnets over the gluey bits.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 2, 2006)

i wish all you guys lived in hawaii so u could depot for me im scrrred...i just buy mines in the pan so i need no depotting


----------



## lara (Mar 2, 2006)

I remove the detail sticker from the bottom of the pot and pop that over the glue - that way nothing is going to stick, and I keep the name/finish/production date on record.


----------



## ben (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_Yeah a little scared I would royally screw this up. Maybe a pic tutorial to get a better look at it... and I would feel more confident._

 
DONE!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...724#post404724


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 3, 2006)

i have to totally agree!!! i tried the candle method once and it was a little bit too messy for me, so i switched to this one. by far easier and less hazzle


----------



## angela (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 
_my iron was $$$ too, and there was no damage and no gooey melted plastic. just keep an eye, and cover with tissue. 

to depot i used the hottest setting which was 210_

 
i need to try this! damn mine goes up to 400!


----------



## Jude (Mar 5, 2006)

This is my project today... just need to get some parchment paper.


----------



## user2 (Mar 5, 2006)

Damn I did it two days ago and it was the easiest and most relaxing way to depot them!
I mean I could chat during the little things were eating up on my $100 flat iron!

I loooovee it!


----------



## tiff (Mar 5, 2006)

Oops didnt know their were two threads about depotting, I tried this earlier today and it worked fine, very easy. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 6, 2006)

i just depotting all my creme blushes and ccbs this weekend with the above mentioned screw driver method.
it was pretty easy. i just popped out the insert and flipped it over (put something down like saran wrap or a tissue cause you might get some product on your work surface). 
i got a regular flathead screw driver and heated it up in the candle flame. then i placed the head of the screw driver on the middle of the back and waiting for the plastic to melt a little. if your screw driver is hot enough you can start twisting side to side to make a little circular hole that shows the pan. i usually had to go back to the candle and reheat before i was able to hit the pan. 
i then made two more holes, one on either side of the middle.
once i did that, i was able to use the screw driver to push the pan out. i tried it with one hole at first, and it does work. however, the pressure causes the pan to dent (if you dent the pan then it won't sit evenly in the palette) and splits the product (if this happens just run your fingers over the surface, til its not visible anymore). it's better to go through more of the work and evenly distribute pressure.
once one side of the pan lifts out, just grab a fork/knife or anthing slim to pry the rest out.
add a magnet and label and voila.


----------



## asraicat (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 
_i just depotting all my creme blushes and ccbs this weekend with the above mentioned screw driver method.
it was pretty easy. i just popped out the insert and flipped it over (put something down like saran wrap or a tissue cause you might get some product on your work surface). 
i got a regular flathead screw driver and heated it up in the candle flame. then i placed the head of the screw driver on the middle of the back and waiting for the plastic to melt a little. if your screw driver is hot enough you can start twisting side to side to make a little circular hole that shows the pan. i usually had to go back to the candle and reheat before i was able to hit the pan. 
i then made two more holes, one on either side of the middle.
once i did that, i was able to use the screw driver to push the pan out. i tried it with one hole at first, and it does work. however, the pressure causes the pan to dent (if you dent the pan then it won't sit evenly in the palette) and splits the product (if this happens just run your fingers over the surface, til its not visible anymore). it's better to go through more of the work and evenly distribute pressure.
once one side of the pan lifts out, just grab a fork/knife or anthing slim to pry the rest out.
add a magnet and label and voila._

 

to add to this...

you have to make MANY MANY holes holding the screwdriver to the pan but not pushing- this way it heats the pan & melts the glue but doesn't dent the pan causing stress fractures (not an issue for cream products obviously)

ALSO it helps if you work around the outside edge where the pan is stronger & less dentable


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 
_I had no problems depotting my powder blushes, in fact, for me they were easier than e/s to depot._

 
ITA, it's super easy, easy than shadows IMO IF....this is the key....you pop it out on the side instead of the front of the case like the shadows. I found this out the hard way, it makes it so much easier. You barely even need to budge them too, they just pop right out. Then just light it a little with a lighter (maybe 2 minutes) and the pans will pop right out.


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 7, 2006)

i like to depot by using a coffee cup warmer w/ foil on it. i put the part that holds the pan on top of that and wait about 10-15 minutes til there's a small hole burned in the bottom of the plastic insert, flip it over and pop out the blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i started doing shadows this way as well.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceymeow* 
_i like to depot by using a coffee cup warmer w/ foil on it. i put the part that holds the pan on top of that and wait about 10-15 minutes til there's a small hole burned in the bottom of the plastic insert, flip it over and pop out the blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i started doing shadows this way as well._

 

That is the most ingenius thing i have ever heard!...a coffee warmer..it's so obvious now...this is going to be amazing.


----------



## Renee (Mar 7, 2006)

I just depotted all of my blushes using the flat iron method and let me tell you it was the easiest way to de-pot! I will never use any other method. Check the tutorials section for this method.


----------



## archangeli (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Damn I did it two days ago and it was the easiest and most relaxing way to depot them!
I loooovee it!_

 

Ditto.. I depotted about 10 eyeshadows last night while watching a CSI-Vegas episode. It's so easy and it works so well!


----------



## Renee (Mar 12, 2006)

*Depotting Quads*

Has anyone tried this?I was wondering if it is possible as I am trying to organize my evergrowing makeup collection! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh why, why would you do this... lol. Just kidding, but I do love my pre-mades... there is a link to this (it's in SonRisa's livejournal) that you could have found by searching in this forum: http://community.livejournal.com/mac...s/1591392.html


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 12, 2006)

I've depotted all my quads and will continue to do so...  It's just soooo much nicer to have them together with all of my other e/s.  Definitely check out the link above to SonRisa's tutorial.  Another method is using an embossing heat tool.  I just turn it on and apply heat to the back of the quad for about 20-30 secs and easily pry out the pans (I haven't had any fatalities yet)...  Good luck!


----------



## Renee (Mar 12, 2006)

Than you for all your help! I thought I had seen something about this but couldn't think of where to start looking! Sorry for clogging up the forum!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 12, 2006)

This is also covered in the de-potting/de-panning FAQ, in the FAQ forum:
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?p=238917


----------



## mandirigma (Mar 12, 2006)

i went on a crazy depotting frenzy last weekend and depotting my quads and reorganizing the shadows made my life so much easier. and i started getting more use out of those eyeshadows since they kind of went ignored in the quads.


----------



## i_bleed_life (Mar 14, 2006)

*To Depot or Not To Depot??*

I have over 180 eyeshadows, and now I'm thinking about depotting, BUT...I want to know what you guys think?  

I like the pots because  I can see all the colors at once, and pick out the colors I want.

With Palettes, it would be easier to store, but I'd have to open each palette to see which color is inside, and if I want a few colors, I'd have to have a few palettes open, now that seems like a pain in the A$$!!!

I think by writing this I'm convincing myself NOT to depot. hahahaha

What do you think??


----------



## user4 (Mar 14, 2006)

90% of the time i depot shadows and blushes just for the b2m l/s... hehe whatever... im cheap!!! lmao


----------



## i_bleed_life (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreariggen* 
_I'm so anal - I like everything in their original packaging! I know it takes up more space, I don't get B2M, etc., but I just love the look of all those little makeup items in their pretty packages! I know, call it OCD!_

 
I like the little pot too, thats my problem...I have 180!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 14, 2006)

i used to be against depotting but now i've realised i'm gonna start doing it soon. i just got my first pan yesterday in a swap and well i have more than 50 eyeshadows so room is gonna be an issue very soon and i know they'd look so cute if i put them together in neat little quads by colours and that... i hate the 15 palettes, i think they are really too big and not very convenient for travelling which i do a lot! 

so yeah, gonna start doing it sometime soon (except my LE eyeshadows) when i have some spare time AND when i have the money to get some quads hehe!

 can't wait for the free lippies


----------



## kimmy (Mar 14, 2006)

i like all my mac in it's box...i don't know why because it takes up alot of effing room, but eh...10 e/s boxes will fit perfectly into one tray of my traincase so it works


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Mar 14, 2006)

I really like depotting, or buying eyeshadows in pan form.  I don't have a lot of room in my apartment and when I was moving stuff around after I got home from sb and one of them  shattered.  I've roughed up my pallets a lot and nothing's broken.


----------



## DJNina (Mar 15, 2006)

I have two lil girls (5 & 3). They are lil devils. They will punch you then ask for a touch up on their lipstick! LoL Bad I tell you... anyways...

When it comes to MU they do what ever they can to get their hands on it. I cant even leave any of it in my purse because my 3 yo will hide my purse. 

I dont want to depot them I am afraid they will get their hands on a palette or my entire case knock it over and they all crack! Plus I like to put them in Alphabetical order. Easier for me to find and keep track of.


----------



## DJNina (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, but the free L/S is sooooo tempting!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 15, 2006)

i depot or buy pro pans...I love being able to see the whole collection at once instead of opening a ton of little containers.


----------



## junealexandra (Mar 15, 2006)

At first I was really nervous to try.... I started with one color I didn't like.  After the first try I realized depotting is sooo easy.. almost addictive. I used the old fashioned candle method and I had 80 done in no time.  I actually found that depotting helped me create new combinations.  I put them in plastic trays of about 16 and just started pairing shades - eventually I had a crossworks of awesome creations.  Something I wouldn't have learned leaving them in the pots.  The colors have a new life.  
I don't have palettes yet,  but I hear you can order them from MAC direct and not over-pay on ebay.   OH! and how could I forget having sooooo much fun picking out new shades for free!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 16, 2006)

what if there was 1 shadow in your quad that you didn't really use?  depan it and put in a more regular use one?


----------



## lovejam (Mar 18, 2006)

I depotted all my permanent, non-lustre e/s about a month ago. I like having them in pallettes, but I leave lustres and LE ones in the pot.

From now on, if I'm buying something permanent, I'm just gonna go to a freestanding or PRO store and get pans. They're cheaper, and I don't have enough room for a bunch of pots.


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2006)

I haven't done any depotting yet because I have moved a lot in the last few years, so it seems safer for me to keep my eyeshadows in the little containers. They are more likely to get wrecked in the palettes. The other thing is that if I go on vacation somewhere, I don't like to bring loads of make-up with me, so usually 1-2 eyeshadows is enough. Maybe if I ever have a TON of e/s I will think about depotting, but right now I don't have that much so it's ok.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 19, 2006)

i depot, and i recenty remebered why. wheen i got my cuturebloom stuff-all potted, it is such a pain to dig around for what i need.
 i love my palletes and they are ROUGH b/c i have evn taken out the seperator to make more room-like 6 more shadows fit in a palette that way.
 must be spillover from being an artist. i need to be able to get to anything when i need it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i have been lucky not to have had any depotting casualities.
but my 1 year old did get into a palette once. i swallowed my heart when that happened!!


----------



## MissMisah (Mar 20, 2006)

*depotting: has this happened to anyone else?*

so i depotted my eyeshadows and put them in a palette. ive noticed that theyre super sensitive tho. i acidentally knocked the palette over (it just fell from my nightstand to my carpeted floor) and my shroom e/s chipped off a big chunk...and my sable e/s shattered!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wth?!


it makes me weary to depot my other eyeshadow cuz i dont want this to happen to all the other ones. ahhhh...


has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 20, 2006)

Did you magnetize them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I magnitized some of my Milani ones badly (put too little) and they tend to rattle around.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 20, 2006)

i depotted about 45 e/s now and haven't had any problems like that...


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 20, 2006)

just dropped two 4 palettes on the ground today (sob!!)  Silver Ring has a sizable chunk missing and shale has flaked a bit.  All of mine has magnets on them, but a jolt onto tile will still knock them loose.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 20, 2006)

I can't believe you guys dropped your pallets!I don't know what I'd do.It's like watching your money go down the drain.Be careful ladies!


----------



## MissMisah (Mar 20, 2006)

yea..i didnt really magnitize them very well either. maybe that's the solution....i hope so!!!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 20, 2006)

i also keep my pallets in the original box too


----------



## brandi (Mar 20, 2006)

hmmm.... my friends dropped mines before on the hard solid ground!!! and when it fell the first time three broke and the second time only one broke and they were the 15 palette ones! and i would never ever drop mines i'm extra careful!!! lolz... paranoid about every little thing in my makeup case! i make sure even my bag doesnt get hit!


----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2006)

Clearly the solution is not to depot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nah seriously, i envy those who depot successfully but I know i'm just not co-ordinated enough to have them all in a palette!  I drop something during just about every makeup application LOL


----------



## shriekingviolet (Mar 20, 2006)

I must have good luck, because I've knocked palettes off my nightstand more times than I can count and nothing has happened to them.  The only times I've had e/s chip in palettes are when I've been travelling and I've packed them into my suitcase (which I do think is safer than sticking them in my carry on.  At least in my suitcase I can cushion them with clothes).  But even then it was chipping (sometimes minor, sometimes not) and not shattering.


----------



## Koni (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, it's happened to me, but with eyeshadows that I depotted using the hot screwdriver method. It seems to slightly crack them. Then I switched to the candle method, following the awesome tutorial here, and the shadows come out intact and haven't cracked or chipped.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 20, 2006)

Also, if you remove the pan too early (if you really have to force it out) you can create stress fractures in the product. They may not be visible, but they weaken the product so that a jolt like being dropped can cause it to break.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_The other thing is that if I go on vacation somewhere, I don't like to bring loads of make-up with me, so usually 1-2 eyeshadows is enough._

 
i'm the opposite, i bring all of my e/s with me! I'll be dragging my 3 full pallettes on a cruise with me next week, along with a ton of brushes and an assortment of bronzers and blushes. The only thing i'm leaving at home is my MSF because i'm deathly afraid of breaking it.
I pack more make-up than clothes


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok..I'm gonna try my first depotting - microwave- how long in the wave for it to be hot enough to work?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_Ok..I'm gonna try my first depotting - microwave- how long in the wave for it to be hot enough to work?_

 

Nevemind...I SMELLED IT WORKING!  ugh.. so I did one...came out ok. Tried 4 more....not so well. Some chunks came out too. 

What'd I do wrong....


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 21, 2006)

That sounds amazingly....artistic


----------



## XoXo (Mar 21, 2006)

i depot too i use to hate pallettes but then i gave in and the first two eyeshadows i tried depotting broke but then after i learned it was easy


----------



## kelliescellie (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd just like to kiss the ground that whoever thought of this walks on.  I was hella scared of depotting but I really wanted 2 do it.  This is by far the easiest cleanest funnest lol way 2 do it.  I haven't tried any other way, and I never will.  Thank u so very much!!!


----------



## xSazx (Mar 24, 2006)

*Depotting & Palettes?*

Say you depotted your MAC shadows they do fit in the palettes right?

Cuz I went to MAC today to buy some palettes & the MA was like 'do you want an empty one?' & i said yeah, then she was asking if my eyeshadows were in pan or pot form so i was like 'well.. their all in pots at the moment but i'm gonna depot them & put them in' & she was all 'noo dont do that.. they still wont fit.. you need to buy them in pan form.'

so now I'm confused cuz i coulda swore after depotting they'd fit? & I dont wanna depot if their not gonna fit lol.

thanksss.


----------



## kannan (Mar 24, 2006)

They absolutely fit into the palettes! Try the straightener iron depotting method I find it to be easiest!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 24, 2006)

there is an extensive depotting thread here:

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...ight=depotting

please use the search function in the future to avoid duplicate posts.


----------



## Pimptress (Mar 27, 2006)

DAMN I have been thinking about this ALL day about how I'd love to put together my own palette of colors that I really like from the recent holiday collection. 

I am going to give them a good eye-over and see if there's ANY way at all to do it... I hate carrying around all 3 just to use 3 colors that I really like.


----------



## Pimptress (Mar 27, 2006)

It can be done. quite easily, i might add. after i posted i got my least liked Delights palette (the cool one) and pulled out the plastic eyeshadow holder. I started with fuggly Grey Grape. Well, I pulverized that one (Oh well, I didn't like it anyway) by trying to melt the glue with the hair dryer method. Moved on to Sumtuous Olive (not that I don't like it, I just don't care at this point) and I used a lighter and ran it back and forth around the square of the eyeshadow on the bottom, and a tiny bit on top. Used a pairing knife to go around the eyeshadow and loosen it, and then pulled up putting a tiny bit of pressure on the edge. Out it came. No cracks, chips, not broken.

So folks, at least with the 2005 Holiday Delights palettes, it can be done. I'm going to mess around more and try to make my own custom palette out of the 12 shades. Wish me luck!


----------



## JMKess (Apr 7, 2006)

*Depotting Question*

First of all - if I put this in the wrong place, I apologize - feel free to move it to the appropriate forum.

So, after counting 108 MAC eyeshadows last night in my bedroom, I've decided it's time to depot and upgrade to the 15-pans (i'll probably need to buy eight palettes).

Silly question - I know how to "depot", however are the palettes magnitized or is it necessary to buy magnetic tape to use the palette?

Thanks in advance 

Jennifer


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Apr 7, 2006)

I use magents, but I like the added security of having them stuck in there.


----------



## karen (Apr 7, 2006)

I got a bunch of free magnets from pizza places and insurance centres. I just cut those up into squares and use those. The palettes themselves are not magnetized.


----------



## tiff (Apr 7, 2006)

Apparently you can buy magnetic paint too. I wish they had magnets already in like the Stila palettes.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 7, 2006)

The palettes have a sheet of steel in them, to which a magnet will stick. Pan form shadows have a magnet attached to the pan, however if you depot you will need to affix a magnet to the pan prior to inserting it into your palette.

Check the depotting FAQ in the FAQ forum for more info.


----------



## depecher (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't use magnets when I first started depotting. I wish I had. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am starting to look for magnets now for the newest palette.


----------



## Eemaan (May 25, 2006)

i just depotted my summerwear and sweetie quads. the 8 eyeshadows look stunning in a 15 palette together, the heat embossing tool makes this so easy.


----------



## OnaFyre (May 25, 2006)

*?*

Question: Can I get empty quads at a freestanding store? Or pallets that are smaller than 15? I'm looking into ways to pack lighter for all of the work travel I do. I really don't think I need 15 shadows for my one night trips. Thanx!


----------



## jennystalin (May 30, 2006)

*Is it bad to depot the eyeshadows from DC collections?*

the ones with the special pots. IE specifically belle azure with the copper-ish looking pot.....

can i just use this as a B2M the same as I usually do with depotted e/s??


----------



## Escada_Lover (May 30, 2006)

I think you can use them too!

But I couldn't satisfy depotting them, they too cute!


----------



## Isis (May 31, 2006)

You can definitely B2M those, I've done it several times. And that's exactly what will happen to my Lure pots tomorrow night


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 31, 2006)

You can B2M them. The only reasons not to depot them I can think of would be if you like the special pots, you might want to swap or sell (because someone else would probably want them in their original pots), or you shatter the e/s in the process and can't get another one because they're sold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise go for it! I depot all of my LE's.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 31, 2006)

I depot everything, LE's included. There is no package special enough to keep me from a free lipstick


----------



## bellaetoile (May 31, 2006)

i will de-pot because i hate the freaking clinique-ish packaging. that's just me though. generally, it really doesn't matter if you de-pot them or not, if, for some reason, you choose to sell it later, as long as its labeled and magnetized, people will still buy it..and yes, you can B2M them, even if theyre special packaging.


----------



## asnbrb (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_I depot everything, LE's included. There is no package special enough to keep me from a free lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

WORD.

I held out on Belle Azure for maaaaybe.... I'd say two weeks.  After that, those bad boys got thrown in the B2M sack.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 31, 2006)

Oh yeah, I depot all of mine!


----------



## kimmy (May 31, 2006)

i thought that you could B2M depotted shadows because don't they require the silver pan to be in the pot still?


----------



## Brianne (May 31, 2006)

I depot - so much easier to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## aziajs (May 31, 2006)

I have only depotted one LE eyeshadow and that was Elite from Belle Azure.  I regret it to this day.  I love the golden packaging.  The only thing that made it ok was that fact that I have a backup BNIB so I always have that.


----------



## ninabruja (May 31, 2006)

i hated belle azure's packaging so i had no problem depotting it!

i might have to get a back up of waternymph so i can depot one and not feel guilty about it..


----------



## KJam (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_I depot everything, LE's included. There is no package special enough to keep me from a free lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Amen!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i thought that you could B2M depotted shadows because don't they require the silver pan to be in the pot still?_

 
You can still!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_You can still!_

 
oh man, have i got some work to do hahahaha!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 6, 2006)

so can u depot the e/s and then take it back 2 mac wivout the silver bit in it still coz i got loads just lying about!


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_so can u depot the e/s and then take it back 2 mac wivout the silver bit in it still coz i got loads just lying about!_

 
yuppers but then you can't try and b2m the silver pans that you depotted 

i depotted everything it's great actually seeing my vanity again...but i miss being able to see all  my colors looking back at me


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 6, 2006)

You CAN B2M with the coppery Belle Azure packaging? I always thought you couldn't and I was so pissed that I only had 5 empties. lol.

I'ma get me a free lipstick! WOO.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_I depot everything, LE's included. There is no package special enough to keep me from a free lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL! Great point!!! I was gonna leave my new lure ones in thiers b/c it is so pretty, but f-that! you are right!!short and sweet!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_yuppers but then you can't try and b2m the silver pans that you depotted 

i depotted everything it's great actually seeing my vanity again...but i miss being able to see all  my colors looking back at me_

 

oo thats great!! my foundation is almost finished along wiv prep n prime n i have a few depotted e/s yay im guna go at the weekend


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2006)

My lure shadow pots have already been recycled, and I am now the proud owner of a FREE Hue lipstick!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 6, 2006)

can u take as many as u want in one go??


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 6, 2006)

as long as they are in multiples of 6. i have gotten 4 in one day-gasp!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_can u take as many as u want in one go??_

 
I think that really depends on the counter.  I have only taken 12 at a time for 2 lipsticks.  My sister in law took enough for 4 lipsticks to her counter and didn't have any problem, but I have heard some limit to 12 at a time.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennystalin* 
_the ones with the special pots. IE specifically belle azure with the copper-ish looking pot.....

can i just use this as a B2M the same as I usually do with depotted e/s??_

 
Yes, yes...very bad.  The MAC police will come for you, ya know...


----------



## pinkfeet (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah MAC puts you on a "list" when they find out you depotted limited edition pots, be very very careful who you give your empties to. 

Code word is ....." RuPaul" when you give them to the employee, you should be ok then.


----------



## ralenth (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_I depot everything, LE's included. There is no package special enough to keep me from a free lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_I think that really depends on the counter.  I have only taken 12 at a time for 2 lipsticks.  My sister in law took enough for 4 lipsticks to her counter and didn't have any problem, but I have heard some limit to 12 at a time._

 
oh ok kool! ive never worn mac lippies before are they good?


----------



## MACActress (Jun 6, 2006)

I love Lure packaging too much to b2m it =P When I saw the pictures it looked like Clinique, but now that I see more of the blue and the pearl to it I'm in love hehe. I also b2m'd for Hue awhile ago, I love it! I wore it today.


----------



## katie_070405 (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_can u take as many as u want in one go??_

 






 It depends on the counter.....I heard it's 3.....but last time I went to the counter I had enough for 4 and the guy working asked twice if I wanted to keep 6 and wait till tomorrow to get the other ( I had already said I was going to the greenhills store the day after).  But....I told him I wanted my lipstick now so I could look at all 4 of them together.  But, I ended up buying 2 more because I couldn't choose between the 6 I had narrowed it down to.


----------



## lara (Jun 7, 2006)

Nope! Whip those suckers out.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 
_Yeah MAC puts you on a "list" when they find out you depotted limited edition pots, be very very careful who you give your empties to. 

Code word is ....." RuPaul" when you give them to the employee, you should be ok then._

 
I sadly, don't understand. lol


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 
_Yeah MAC puts you on a "list" when they find out you depotted limited edition pots, be very very careful who you give your empties to. 

Code word is ....." RuPaul" when you give them to the employee, you should be ok then._

 

LMAO!  I can picture it... "heres my B2M
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... *whispers* Rupaul" hahahahaha.


----------



## pinkfeet (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_I sadly, don't understand. lol_

 

I was being sarcastic ...you can depot LE's if you want 8)


----------



## Angelprint (Jun 14, 2006)

It's really, really hard for me to depott my LE eyeshadows. So far I've left them in their special packaging!!


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 14, 2006)

I depot everything - LE or not. I really like LE packaging, but nothing will get in the way of a free lipstick for me


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2006)

There's another thread about depotting LE shadows here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I whip those suckers out as soon as I buy them. I have no interest in hoarding make-up just to sell it later, and my kit is unweildy enough eithout having a squillion little gold pots falling about in my bag. I even depan the LE quads without a second thought.


----------



## poppy z (Jul 20, 2006)

*Depotting MAC blush*

Hi,

I saw a mac palette for blushs. So I was wondering if it is possible to depot mac blush like the mac e/s.
If someone could help me... 
I have 6 blushs so it would be perfect for the palette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thx you!!!


----------



## lara (Jul 20, 2006)

Absolutely you can! It's just like depotting an eyeshadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I depot with a clothes iron and haven't had any disasters yet. There's a link to a tutorial in my signature.


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 20, 2006)

I depotted all of mine, I do the candle method, I find it easier for me. I also find instead of popping out the blush from the front of the pot, it's easier to jimmy it from the side, pops out in no time. I don't know why but eyeshadows do better from the front, blushes from the side.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 20, 2006)

depotted Dessert Rose yesterday, i had my first semi-casualty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  a little bit of chippage on the rim, no huge chuncks lost though


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 20, 2006)

what about blushcremes? or would those melt and get funky?


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_what about blushcremes? or would those melt and get funky?_

 
It's a little bit different, you'd have to take more care... though I'm speaking not from first hand exerience, but from the advice of the wonderful members here.  =D  I just haven't had the time to make usre I get it right the first time.  

Check out lara's site, as she has a page about depotting blushcremes.  You can also check out a previous discussion here, which also has a link to lara's site as she replied to this thread.

HTH!


----------



## poppy z (Jul 20, 2006)

OK, Thx Lara. I used your method and the clothes iron is perfect! 
My palette is done! And I have a new lipstick from back to mac : Vegas Volt!!!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 10, 2006)

*Depotting blushes*

I just wanted to make sure that they fit into the blush palette before I do it...


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 10, 2006)

*Well....yeah.  The MAC blushes fit into the MAC 6-pan blush palette..that's why they make it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## KJam (Aug 10, 2006)

They fit perfectly!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool thanks.


----------



## katie_070405 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd like to add that blushes are Alot harder to depot than eyeshadows.  They break easily.  I've had to repress a couple of mine due to depotting accidents.


----------



## bebs (Aug 10, 2006)

heres one. um can you depot a cream blush of macs or is that gonna be one big dont even try it?


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 10, 2006)

Actually, I've depotted 4 blushes, one of them a cremeblush, and I've had no problem with them.  Granted, my method is a bit different from others, taking a bit from the tutorials I've read.  I describe my method at the bottom of this thread, where I sought advice for depotting cremeblushes.  Go for it, helps a lot in the morning so you're not rummaging for that one colour!


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 26, 2006)

*My original depotting post......never had an accident*

Depotting so so so easy
I have been fretting and fretting about depotting my e/s. I finally decided to try this an it worked like a charm, NO accidents!


dry towel
exacto knife
blow dryer


I took the e/s out with the exacto over the towel, then held the blow dryer on it until the plastic softened. About a minute, then I slid the knife in and it popped right out. THEN, I used the blow dryer on the label for about 30 seconds and slid the knife under it to remove it! YEAH B2M for me!!  Use a q-tip and alcohol to get the rest of the glue off while its cooling off and before you put the magnet on.  HTH


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 26, 2006)

*B2m*

When I return my pots, the MUA just throw them straight in a bag.  They never count them or look at them.  Don't worry about what they look like. They are going to recycle the plastic after all


----------



## xBROKENxHEARTSx (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a question about using a soldering iron, I have one, but how do you use it? do you just hold it there til the glue melts?, i'm kinda worried cause the soldering iron's supposed to melt metal, and I don't want the pan to be messed up?


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_Am I the only one who is more worried about inhaling fumes from melted plastic than ruining an eyeshadow?_

 
the flat iron method never produced any fumes, thankfully. i hated the smell of the fumes from the candle method, which i used to use, then switched to the much easier flat iron method.


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_the flat iron method never produced any fumes, thankfully. i hated the smell of the fumes from the candle method, which i used to use, then switched to the much easier flat iron method._

 
^ i use this method too. it's soo easy and really quick, especially since i have a ceramic one that heats up really fast. it works to take the pan out and the label off the pot too.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_Am I the only one who is more worried about inhaling fumes from melted plastic than ruining an eyeshadow?_

 
That's exactly why I use the flat-iron method...no fumes!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use the hair dryer method. It's as easy as pie once you get over your fear doing the first few, and there are no changes whatsoever to the pots.


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the flat iron method....it's so easy and conveniant!


----------



## Eemaan (Aug 27, 2006)

i had too many casualties during blowdrying, i use an ambossing tool now and it works perfect


----------



## lara (Aug 27, 2006)

Blowdrying sucks. Nine times out of ten you'll overheat the dryer and the safety will go before you get the plastic warm enough to loosen the glue.

I use an iron and it's A+ for me.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, really? Blowdrying works perfectly for me. Maybe the power of the blowdryer makes a difference.


----------



## indiagirl73 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Can MAC Studio Finish concealer be transfered from the pot?*

I have 3-4 different shades of Studio Finish concealer (the one in the pot) that I would like to scrape out and put in an empty BB lip palette. Would this change the consistency of the product or how it worked?


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 12, 2006)

I was thinking about depotting them and putting them into an empty quad.  I have no idea though.

I would not like to scrape it out of the container, but that's just me.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 12, 2006)

melting it down would most likely ruin it.  as lara pointed out a similar thread regarding melting down fluidlines, heating it to transfer it would ruin its consistancy and it's humectant properties, so it would dry up faster, also it would kill any ingredients used to keep bacteria from living in it, which is already risk enough since it's a cream product.  I think if you are going to transfer it, scrape it out with a sanitary tool and put it in a sanitary container.  i personally wouldn't put it in a palette or anything, because if you took it to go or left it in your purse or car and it got hot, it would melt and run all over the place.  it's better contained in the pot than in a palette.  But if you have to transfer it, scrape it out, don't melt it down.


----------



## indiagirl73 (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_melting it down would most likely ruin it. as lara pointed out a similar thread regarding melting down fluidlines, heating it to transfer it would ruin its consistancy and it's humectant properties, so it would dry up faster, also it would kill any ingredients used to keep bacteria from living in it, which is already risk enough since it's a cream product. I think if you are going to transfer it, scrape it out with a sanitary tool and put it in a sanitary container. i personally wouldn't put it in a palette or anything, because if you took it to go or left it in your purse or car and it got hot, it would melt and run all over the place. it's better contained in the pot than in a palette. But if you have to transfer it, scrape it out, don't melt it down._

 
Thanks for the help.
I was planning on scraping it out with a spatula and putting into an empty palette that way. Do you think it would melt in a palette vs. in its original pot?


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indiagirl73* 
_Thanks for the help.
I was planning on scraping it out with a spatula and putting into an empty palette that way. Do you think it would melt in a palette vs. in its original pot?_

 

i think either way it wouldnt be good to leave any of your makeup in enough heat to were it could melt down into a liquid. alot of makeup will have warnings not to keep it in the direct sun or above room temperature beacuse it can compermise the consistancy and effect of the product. 

as for which one would keep the product cooler in the heat i really dont know the answer to that


----------



## bebs (Sep 12, 2006)

also with the pot, if you look to take it out its alot deeper then the eyeshadows and doesnt look like it has a pan you could take out so I dont see how you would be able to put it into a quad


----------



## indiagirl73 (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_also with the pot, if you look to take it out its alot deeper then the eyeshadows and doesnt look like it has a pan you could take out so I dont see how you would be able to put it into a quad_

 
I was going to use a spatula to scrape out the product and mush (lack of a better word) it into an empty Quad or BB lip palette.


----------



## ledonatella (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indiagirl73* 
_I was going to use a spatula to scrape out the product and mush (lack of a better word) it into an empty Quad or BB lip palette._

 
I don't see why that wouldn't work, it would be just like taking a lipstick and putting it in a pill case or lip case. You're not heating anything or depotting, just moving it from one container to another. Just make sure you're BB case is well sanitized first.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 12, 2006)

In scraping it out you are creating a greater surface area, thus opening the window of contamination, although only slightly.

Most professionals work from palettes, for assorted reasons, but largely it's becuase they take up less space.


----------



## jmvuitton (Oct 21, 2006)

*Depotting pans to press piggies*

So I went and got the Claire's palettes to press some piggies. How in the world do you get those pans out?? I tried soaking in hot water and it didnt work. =(


----------



## madkitty (Nov 15, 2006)

*depotting question*

can anyone tell me the easiest way of popping out the plastic bit with the shadow in it (not the metal pan) - do you just use a knife? I want to be as gentle as poss so I can keep the pots and use em for B2M so anyone good tips welcome x


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 15, 2006)

I use the tip of a knife and wiggle it back and forth and they pop out really easily.  You could really use anything thin and flat.  Good luck!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 15, 2006)

That's how i do it to. At first you will be a bit scared but as you go along you will find it's realy easy to do. Good luck!


----------



## attacuswings (Nov 15, 2006)

I bought an eyeglass repair kit for $1 at a dollar store and use one of the little screw drivers with a flat edge to depot.  Works like a dream!


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 15, 2006)

Ditto to attacus.  There's no worry of accidently cutting yourself too, and easier to control b/c it's short, I find.


----------



## lara (Nov 15, 2006)

http://mac.larahill.com/depotting.htm - has a picture of an eyeglass screwdriver being used to pop out the insert. Visualisation always helps.


----------



## KJam (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *attacuswings* 

 
_I bought an eyeglass repair kit for $1 at a dollar store and use one of the little screw drivers with a flat edge to depot.  Works like a dream!_

 
That's exactly what I use!


----------



## ben (Nov 16, 2006)

i use my finger nail


----------



## Eilinoir (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 

 
_i use my finger nail_

 
Same here (and I do this w/ my NYX trios as well).
It's easy, it's fast, and it doesn't hurt at all...if anyone was wondering


----------



## TippyeMom (Nov 25, 2006)

*Depotting Accident*

I have used the straight iron method for my first third depots, worked like a charm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Yesterday a depotted my fourth.  The plastic insert came out fine, the pans itself came out fine.  I used an exacto knife to get the pan out using the tip of the knife ever so gently, no dents in the pan at all.  I put the label on (stupid me forgot the magnet) and set it in the 4 palette.   Realized that I forgot the label and I flipped the palette over to get the pan out and when I pick up the pan half of the shadow was still in my hand.  It split the top layer right in half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Now I am afraid to depot my other shadows.  Has this happen to  anyone else, and if so what did you do differently the next time? 

If this isn't in the right spot I apologize.


----------



## amillion (Nov 25, 2006)

What ever you do don't toss out your eyeshadow. My waternyphm broke after I got it out the pot safely and then stupid me dropped it on the floor. I had just mopped my floor thank god and picked up the pieces and put them in small jar and crushed it into a pigment and placed it back in the pan and grabbed a tissue and pressed the es back into the pan. Was like perfect.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 25, 2006)

It happened to one of my ben nye pearl eyeshadows beacuse i dropped it right after i depotted it! 
and i only got it like 4 hrs before that never even got to use it


----------



## KJam (Nov 25, 2006)

I dropped my brown palette - my Casino, Gladabout, Falling Star, and more - smashed. I picked up what I could and pressed it back into the pan with some rubbing alcohol. It's not pretty, but it still wears well!


----------



## TippyeMom (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amillion* 

 
_What ever you do don't toss out your eyeshadow. My waternyphm broke after I got it out the pot safely and then stupid me dropped it on the floor. I had just mopped my floor thank god and picked up the pieces and put them in small jar and crushed it into a pigment and placed it back in the pan and grabbed a tissue and pressed the es back into the pan. Was like perfect._

 
I did save the piece that broke off.  I just placed it back in the pan and in the palette it went to stay.


----------



## TippyeMom (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_It happened to one of my ben nye pearl eyeshadows beacuse i dropped it right after i depotted it! 
and i only got it like 4 hrs before that never even got to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel your pain, I had used this eyeshadow once.  But I'm just going to be real careful and use it anyway.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 25, 2006)

yeah i no longer buy eyeshadow in the pot i only buy in the pan makes my life alot easier and saves me some money 2!

but alot of people dont have the luxury of living next to a pro store like i do


----------



## MACActress (Nov 25, 2006)

Definitley use alcohol to repress. While I've never had any major depotting accidents, I have a lot of minor ones and I am a bit of a perfectionist. I just add isopropyl alcohol until the eyeshadow reaches a liquidy consistency, then wait for it to dry and press it then, it works very well =)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 27, 2006)

bad luck on that! I depotted my e/s just fine, and then a month later i dropped a medicine on my palette when it was open oops, broke my Creme De Violet e/s bit bad and spilit syrup over it lol. i managed to scrape the syrup off and luckily i already has a spare CDV, palettes are a pain in the bum bum sometimes *shakes fist at palettes*


----------



## litlaur (Nov 27, 2006)

Did you pry it out from the side or push it from the back? Next time, give it a little longer on the iron to melt the glue, and push the pan out from the back.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2007)

*Depotting Blushes*

Is it possible?  How do you do it?  Is it basically the same process as depotting MAC eye shadows?  TIA.


----------



## duch3ss25 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Depotting Blushes*

Yes, it's the same thing as depotting e/s. Just be extra careful when separating the pan+plastic from the pot because the surface is bigger and, I feel, needs more force to pop than the e/s. I chipped my overprint blush yesterday, meh! My first depotting accident after trying Lara's method (see http://mac.larahill.com/depotting.htm ).


----------



## BlahWah (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Depotting Blushes*

Yep, pretty much the same, but I feel like there's more glue used recently than before.  My earlier blushes unglued much easier, but I'm finding I need to heat up for longer and/or drill more holes (I use a combination of blowdrying and drilling - don't want to deal with candle fumes!).  I got a bit impatient and both my Barbie blushes are chipped! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's very much do-able tho!


----------



## melaniumom (May 30, 2007)

*Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

I apologize if this has already been discussed, but I was just looking at my little concealer (that I always manage to lose).  It would be awesome to have them in a pallette. I'm just not sure if the heat from depotting would mess up the concealers.

Has anyone tried it or have any tips or ideas.


----------



## amoona (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

I'm sure you can but I also assume you'll have the same result of depotting any cream product - it'll melt with the heat and probably get messy.


----------



## GreekChick (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

You could depot them, but the container is really deep and different from an eyeshadow's container. You won't be able to place them in the regular e/s palette, you would have to shop around to find one that fits the concealer pot.


----------



## melaniumom (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_You could depot them, but the container is really deep and different from an eyeshadow's container. You won't be able to place them in the regular e/s palette, you would have to shop around to find one that fits the concealer pot._

 

ahhh... I see. Well, I guess that answers it then.  Even if it can be done they don't fit into the MAC pallettes.

They need to come out with some pallettes then!!  The LE's just wont do!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

I'd definately avoid depotting concealer because it may change the consistency of it, or it could burn it. I have no idea, I'm just guessing. You could get a palette and smush the concealor into it or lightly melt it in?


----------



## melaniumom (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I'd definately avoid depotting concealer because it may change the consistency of it, or it could burn it. I have no idea, I'm just guessing. You could get a palette and smush the concealor into it or lightly melt it in?_

 

I think you are right... It wouldn't be worth damaging the product. Plus the fact that it doesn't actually fit into an already made MAC palette... It was a nice thought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw someone post about the LE concealer palettes. I think that would be an AWESOME perm. palette! Extremely ideal!


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_You could get a palette and smush the concealor into it or lightly melt it in?_

 
I agree with this method...in their kits, most of the NYC trainers have full coverage foundation (since it's essentially the same thing) smushed into a 15 slot palette.

It can get a bit messy, but much more convienent than carrying around 15 full sized pots of concealer/containers of f/c.

If you wear a couple colors of concealer yourself, you could definitely smush it into a quad.  Just do a little at a time & clean the edges & you should be fine.....actually, that's a damn good idea-I think going to buy a quad when I go to MAC tomorrow...Make a quad of my concealer & brow colors to carry around with me.


(Oh yeah, melting concealers doesn't really hurt them.  I've left mine in my car & they melted & hardened again so they looked all pretty...but I'd be very careful & melt them slowly)

*Edit!  I forgot to add...*if you're going to press them into a 15 or 4-slot palette, do NOT melt them!!!  The black part is not sealed down to the metal & they will make a mess all over.  Just scoop it out & press it down into the slot little by little.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

actually, i don't think there's a way to depot those concealers even if you find a palette that's deep enough. i'm pretty sure there's no metal pan on the bottom. the concealer sits in the plastic insert instead of in a metal pan glued on to the plastic insert like the eye shadowws (if that makes any sense)


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

DO NOT De-POT IT!!

I've tried to depot creme formula make-up before (a la MAC Creme Liner in Black) and not only did it go all over the pan, it didn't settle correctly, and I lost product. Ick.

Just use it as it is.


----------



## Kristen (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

You can however be completely ocd and switch it into limited edition packaging so that all your concealers are in the teal packaging from lure or the white gold packaging from moonbathe... and that way you don't waste the packaging when you depot

... but i'm just saying


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

Ok, well, I did it today. It was a little messy, but it is doable.  I just need to get one more concealer that is sort of a middle range between these colors.  This will make my life a little easier! YAY






P.S. sorry for the crappy pic... I was in a hurry.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to depot Studio Finish Concealer?*

Oooh... I love that! Great idea.


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 13, 2007)

*MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

I depotted all my shadows and ended up with a huge ziplock full of shadow pots.  I decided to take 6 of them with me last time I went to MAC for a free lipstick and I was told depotted shadows cannot be accepted for the Back To MAC and denied me my free lipstick.  What do they care if the one little piece is missing since they claim they do not reuse anything?  This doesn't seem right since I did spend money on these shadows.  Has this happened to anyone else???


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_I depotted all my shadows and ended up with a huge ziplock full of shadow pots. I decided to take 6 of them with me last time I went to MAC for a free lipstick and I was told depotted shadows cannot be accepted for the Back To MAC and denied me my free lipstick. What do they care if the one little piece is missing since they claim they do not reuse anything? This doesn't seem right since I did spend money on these shadows. Has this happened to anyone else???_

 

I'm guessing it really depends on which store you go to. I called the pro store in LA and specifically asked if they accept depotted eyeshadows and they said "any plastic mac container will be accepted". I also asked if they will exchanged them for LE items and they said yes.


----------



## garnetmoon (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

that's weird...when i was at a MAC freestanding store last week i asked the MA about it and i got the same response that melaniumom got from the pro store. my MA said the only conflict is that some MAC stores don't take the metal magnetic pans from the pro refills for B2M but that any plastic containers from regular shadows are always accepted no matter what condition they are in. i would complain to MAC customer services or try a different MAC if it's not too out of your way.


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*







 That's strange... I was at a MAC store two weeks ago, got a free eyeshadow by turning in 6 old containers - and the MA there told ME that I could also use the depotted shadows for the freebie. 

Very odd???


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *garnetmoon* 

 
_that's weird...when i was at a MAC freestanding store last week i asked the MA about it and i got the same response that melaniumom got from the pro store. my MA said the only conflict is that some MAC stores don't take the metal magnetic pans from the pro refills for B2M but that any plastic containers from regular shadows are always accepted no matter what condition they are in. i would complain to MAC customer services or try a different MAC if it's not too out of your way._

 
That's exactly the response I got regarding B2M too: I'd taken in a couple of the metal pro pans I'd used up and they weren't acceptable, but even the most scorched "whoops!"-after-a-depotting-with-a-candle-accident PLASTIC pot was fine. What the girl at the MAC counter told me is that they can recycle the plastic they use in MAC packaging for medical purposes, and MAC donates it for that, ergo the metal containers aren't any good....


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_That's exactly the response I got regarding B2M too: I'd taken in a couple of the metal pro pans I'd used up and they weren't acceptable, but even the most scorched "whoops!"-after-a-depotting-with-a-candle-accident PLASTIC pot was fine. What the girl at the MAC counter told me is that they can recycle the plastic they use in MAC packaging for medical purposes, and MAC donates it for that, ergo the metal containers aren't any good...._

 
that's really conflicting with what I heard:

Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. One of our Artists will be with you shortly.
Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Sara. How may I assist you?
Evey: Hi, I have a question about back 2 mac
Evey: If I have removed the eyeshadow pans from the plastic containers, are they still elidgable for return for back 2 mac?
*Sara: Hi Evey! If it is a Pro Palette refill (it will have a magnet and sticker on the bottom), you can use it towards Back to MAC. If it's a shadow from regular packaging that you "depotted", you cannot use both the plastic container and the refill.
Evey: Okay, thank you!
Sara: No problem! Save all of your Pro Palette refills for recycling!*


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

They shouldn't be refusing you, but some stores may choose to since some people have tried to pass of the depotted pans for B2M as well, since pro pans can be (but it's easy to tell them apart b/c of the magent and sticker at the back of pro pans).  A thread for this just topic died down a little while ago but it's one which keeps cropping up every month, unfortunately.


----------



## amoona (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

Until MAC tells me we can't accept them I don't refuse them. However you have to understand that the reason why so many places do not accept them is because technically you're not returning an empty container of what they sold you. Just like if you want to return a Studio Fix Powder - without the sponge in there you'll probably get denied at my counter. That's not how we sold it to you and even though we do not reuse the products we still wont take something back after it's clearly been used and abused.

If enough people write a complaint about it then MAC will probably address it as a whole company but you probably wont like the results, I'm sure they'll just wind up telling everyone we can't accept depotted items.


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

I was at a freestanding MAC store last week and I was *nearly* refused on the depotted eyeshadow containers. I had 12 of them, and first the MA said no, but then I made up some story about how I had e-mailed MAC a while back and they said I could do it. So the manager called MAC, and she said it was the new store policy for ALL MAC stores to refuse the depotted containers for B2M, but they made an exception just for that day, and they let me use all 12. Yay, free Firespot eyeshadow! Though I was a big liar and said I had e-mailed MAC when I actually hadn't, it was sort of NOT a lie at the same time, I had read a number of posts on Specktra where people had done a Live Chat or sent an e-mail to MAC and they said it was fine. I guess those are old now, I probably should have checked dates...


----------



## mac-me-up (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

I actually had an online MAC chat yesterday with a MAC artist regarding this issue.  She said MAC does accept depotted shadow containers for Back2Mac.  I saved the transcript and will take that in with me when I finally finish depotting all my shadows in case they give me any problems.

I, too, don't understand the big deal regarding depotted shadows.  Consumers pay money for them, and the material you take back is recycleable, so what's the big fuss????


----------



## courters (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac-me-up* 

 
_I actually had an online MAC chat yesterday with a MAC artist regarding this issue. She said MAC does accept depotted shadow containers for Back2Mac. I saved the transcript and will take that in with me when I finally finish depotting all my shadows in case they give me any problems.

I, too, don't understand the big deal regarding depotted shadows. Consumers pay money for them, and the material you take back is recycleable, so what's the big fuss???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree.  It's not like you didn't BUY the product just because you depotted it.


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

I think it's a good idea to take the trascript of the live chat in with you when you go, something that clearly has the date on it. 

That way if they say they don't accept you have some 'proof'. 

This is something I will definitely keep in mind next time I need to B2M some depotted shadows.


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

Well, it looks like different people are getting different stories as to what MAC will and will not accept.  I think I'll get on live chat and print the transcript to take with me next time.  Thanks to all for your replies!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

There have been 850,000 posts about this...


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

It probably does depend on the store or counter, I went to a MAC store at Fillmore in sf and they gave me my free eyeshadow from the c-shock collection =]


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_I was at a freestanding MAC store last week and I was *nearly* refused on the depotted eyeshadow containers. I had 12 of them, and first the MA said no, but then I made up some story about how I had e-mailed MAC a while back and they said I could do it. So the manager called MAC, and she said it was the new store policy for ALL MAC stores to refuse the depotted containers for B2M, but they made an exception just for that day, and they let me use all 12. Yay, free Firespot eyeshadow! Though I was a big liar and said I had e-mailed MAC when I actually hadn't, it was sort of NOT a lie at the same time, I had read a number of posts on Specktra where people had done a Live Chat or sent an e-mail to MAC and they said it was fine. I guess those are old now, I probably should have checked dates..._

 
How do you get free e/s with ur back to mac? i can only get lipstick...


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Until MAC tells me we can't accept them I don't refuse them. However you have to understand that the reason why so many places do not accept them is because technically you're not returning an empty container of what they sold you. Just like if you want to return a Studio Fix Powder - without the sponge in there you'll probably get denied at my counter. That's not how we sold it to you and even though we do not reuse the products we still wont take something back after it's clearly been used and abused.

If enough people write a complaint about it then MAC will probably address it as a whole company but you probably wont like the results, I'm sure they'll just wind up telling everyone we can't accept depotted items._

 

I just think it sucks though... because I've had quite a few MA's from MAC that told me to depot my e/s, and then bring the plastic pots b2m.  This was in the last 3 months too.... because I'm fairly new to MAC.  I saved up 70-80 plastic pots. Now I'm told I can't?  So not fair. I'm tempted to buy cheap e/s (like the kind you can buy at claire's or icing) and melt the packaging... and just take the aluminum pan out, and place them in my empty pots. Would anyone even notice the difference? 

I also emailed MAC... and they said they are still taking plastic pots... but is up to THE STORE you are returning them to... as to what they want to accept.  That's what is unfair to me. I'm not happy when I'm told I can't return my pots, but so and so can, at their MAC store.  

I totally think you are right in saying that MAC needs to address this issue.  It is not the MA's fault... they are just doing their job.


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC Refusing Depotted Shadows*

This thread is rapidly going off topic.

As MisStarrlight correctly pointed out, this has been covered _many _times. When in doubt ring the manager of your local counter and verify their stance of accepting depotted items because currently it totally up to the store or AM whether they accept depotted items or not. If you're totally hard up there is a mail-in service available to US  residents.

I say this every time, but *please do a search before starting yet another thread on B2M*, because I can promise you that your question has been asked at least three times before. MissChievous has kindly posted a sticky thread in this forum detailing B2M procedures and policies, and there is a large and comprehensive thread about B2M in the Specktra FAQ subforum.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Depotting by freezing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xBROKENxHEARTSx* 

 
_I have a question about using a soldering iron, I have one, but how do you use it? do you just hold it there til the glue melts?, i'm kinda worried cause the soldering iron's supposed to melt metal, and I don't want the pan to be messed up?_

 
Ohhh I was reading about the soldering iron and thought it would be a great idea until you mentioned that really good point. Does anyone have an answer to this?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Depotting by freezing?*

i use my GHD hair straighteners to depot, does the job just fine and smell free


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Depotting by freezing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vicuna1* 

 
_I learned yesterday to never depot if you have too much caffeine in your system. I worked on 7 shadows, then decided it was best to just step away until I had the caffeine out of my system. Chips and chunks of beloved shadow everywhere. None were mutilated beyond repair, but I do hate them marred. I think I managed to drop each and everyone onto the floor at least once (and I can say that a hot pan is guaranteed to bounce once off the floor and onto your bare foot). A couple of hours later I resumed with no problem and perfect shadows._

 
LMAO!  It is so true!!!! My hand was shaking, there were a couple of chips and Sushi Flower just died.  All and all it wasn't too bad though, besides Sushi Flower (which I had to toss) they look fine, and not all bended and warped like some people's depotted shadows.


----------



## user46 (Jul 18, 2007)

*when you have depotted eyeshadows, without the nagnetic palette, what do you use?*

i got refridgerator tape (supposedly magnetic) .. and it isn't sticking! i'm not sure if it's because i took the sticker from under the actual mac package and put it on the bottom of my pan. but ... yea. i ordered a magnetic one from ebay, but i still want to use the one i just got from my mac store. help?


----------



## Ambi (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: when you have depotted eyeshadows, without the nagnetic palette, what do you use?*

I use a tiny drop of eyelash glue, hehe.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 18, 2007)

anyone know where to find really thin effective magnets for the bottom of pans? i got this pack of 24  self adhering 1"x1" magnetic squares from office depot (and i cut each square into quarters to stick on the bottom) but i feel theyre so thick and make the pans stick up in the palletes


*edit*
i got some great ones at staples. the business card sticky magnet ones. so so so thin!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 18, 2007)

i got my magnets from hobby lobby.  they come in a rectangle sheet, and i just cut them into 1# squares, then cut the corners off to fit the bottom of the pan.  it ends up covering the majority of the bottom, more that the store bought pan's magnet does.  and it is the same thickness as the store bought pan's.  i get 54 magnets per sheet that way.


----------



## rmartini65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone - I'm new here.  I just started getting into Mac and I have about 8 pots that I want to transfer to 2 quad palettes.  I read the instructions on how to depot, my question is, why do you need magnets if the palette is already magnetic?  Just curious if I have to purchase magnets.
TIA


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rmartini65* 

 
_Hi Everyone - I'm new here. I just started getting into Mac and I have about 8 pots that I want to transfer to 2 quad palettes. I read the instructions on how to depot, my question is, why do you need magnets if the palette is already magnetic? Just curious if I have to purchase magnets.
TIA_

 
yes, the palette is magnetic, but when you depot, there is no magnet on the bottom of the pan, just glue.  when you buy the pans from the store, they have magnets on the bottom.  you have to buy magnets for depotted shadows, unless you want to glue them into the quads.


----------



## allthatglamour (Aug 4, 2007)

depot! depot! depot! you won't regret it- Back2MAC AND more space in your kit.


----------



## allthatglamour (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_ 

*edit*
i got some great ones at staples. the business card sticky magnet ones. so so so thin!_

 

Keep your eye out for free/complimentary fridge magnets from businesses in your area. They are great to cut up as well and you wouldn't have to buy them!


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know why so many people damage the pots to get out the products when all you really need is a razorblade! I've depotted about 7 shadows using a razorblade and a pair of tweezers. The glue is concentrated around the perimeter of the pot, so once you get that free, it's just a matter of wiggling the metal pan around until the glue in the center of the pot snaps.  I also use small adhesive-back magnets I found at Joann's craft store. 
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.j...ource=se  arch


----------



## asian_eyes (Aug 13, 2007)

I have questions about the 8-pan palattes, do they fit blush cremes? Are they only availible at pro stores? and how much are they?


----------



## Astroglidealyss (Aug 16, 2007)

I dont think there is a limit. I took back 62 eyeshadow pots today and I didnt have a problem.


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rabideloise* 

 
_I don't know why so many people damage the pots to get out the products when all you really need is a razorblade! I've depotted about 7 shadows using a razorblade and a pair of tweezers. The glue is concentrated around the perimeter of the pot, so once you get that free, it's just a matter of wiggling the metal pan around until the glue in the center of the pot snaps.  I also use small adhesive-back magnets I found at Joann's craft store. 
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.j...ource=se  arch_

 



were you depotting the quads or were you depotting the actual pots? and if it was the pots, do you think you could do like a mini tutorial on it with pictures? i would love to not have to use any form of heat to remove the pans from the plastic pots.


----------



## stickles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just tried the dental floss method of depotting blushcremes and thought it was fantastic as I was afraid of heat methods. I'm going to go on a depot spree with all my blushes, but it's too bad this method doesn't work on shadows.


----------



## Keysten (Oct 6, 2007)

I used the candle method the first time I depotted. Then I wanted to try to do a method that I saw on Youtube where you cut the edge and put alcohol underneath of the pan but I didnt have any wire cutters! After fumbling around in my bf's tool box, I found a heat gun which is normally used to remove paint/wall paper. It goes up to 1000 degrees!

I popped the eyeshadow out of the pot and turned on the heat gun and in about 10 seconds the eyeshadow pan came right out!


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't believe it, I had depotted 20 of my e/s about a month ago at a friends place who had a high quality high temp hair straightener, and since she's depotted many pots before, she showed me. No real issues with the first 20, a little tiny x-acto knife line in a couple, no biggie. But today I decided I'd depot on my own the 4 I've gotten in the last month. And 1/2 of them (2) end up chipping a bit (Like I've seen other ppls on here do). So bummed, one was my Beautyburst barbie and the other was my new Matte 2 Flourishing I love. :S So my word of advice is to reallllyyyy  make sure your hair straightener goes to a high enough temp, otherwise it kinda melts the glue but the pan stays so rigid that the pressure chips it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hopefully I can B2M next month in the USA for some e/s!!! I cannot wait!!! ROAD TRIP!


----------



## KimSwim (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I can't believe it, I had depotted 20 of my e/s about a month ago at a friends place who had a high quality high temp hair straightener, and since she's depotted many pots before, she showed me. No real issues with the first 20, a little tiny x-acto knife line in a couple, no biggie. But today I decided I'd depot on my own the 4 I've gotten in the last month. And 1/2 of them (2) end up chipping a bit (Like I've seen other ppls on here do). So bummed, one was my Beautyburst barbie and the other was my new Matte 2 Flourishing I love. :S So my word of advice is to reallllyyyy make sure your hair straightener goes to a high enough temp, otherwise it kinda melts the glue but the pan stays so rigid that the pressure chips it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hopefully I can B2M next month in the USA for some e/s!!! I cannot wait!!! ROAD TRIP!_

 
Awww. If you ever need to, bring your e/s pots to my place again to depot! You know you are always welcome.


----------



## ash10spro (Nov 4, 2007)

i depot everything but my mattes and matte2 e/s. i ended up chipping my beloved passionate e/s, so i decided that mattes are staying in their pots. XD


----------



## Edie (Nov 5, 2007)

*The Pros and Cons of Depotting*

Okay I am in a serious dilemma....to depot or not to depot..that is the question! hahaha.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to hear your opinions and/or pros and cons of depotting.

Im confused on what to do.


----------



## COBI (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: The Pros and Cons of Depotting*

I love depotting.  It saves so much room and makes colors so much easier to find IMHO.  (I stole someone's idea from here and added round labels to the inside of my pallette covers with the names of the colors like you see on the top of some chocolate boxes.)

I also have a couple of empty 4-pan pallettes that I can just put a couple of colors in for travel.

I do not miss flipping through all of my pots to find the colors that I want.   Plus I can switch around how I have them sorted in the pallettes based on my current whims.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: The Pros and Cons of Depotting*

There have been a lot of threads on depotting and people's opinions. 

This is quite a large thread but talks about various pros with depotting like you can Back to Mac to get a free lipstick (or e/s or lipgloss if you go to a freestanding Mac store), your e/s are all in one or a few palettes for easier access instead of trying to find/open several individual pots, etc.
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=23331

Hope that helps!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: The Pros and Cons of Depotting*

I love depotting, I use my iron and can depot 6-8 in five minutes. I don't depot LE.


----------



## Edie (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: The Pros and Cons of Depotting*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_There have been a lot of threads on depotting and people's opinions. 

This is quite a large thread but talks about various pros with depotting like you can Back to Mac to get a free lipstick (or e/s or lipgloss if you go to a freestanding Mac store), your e/s are all in one or a few palettes for easier access instead of trying to find/open several individual pots, etc.
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=23331

Hope that helps!_

 
Ooh thanks. I thought there would be. I did a serach and I came up threads but I mainly saw things about how to depot. Sorry. Will check this out


----------



## Edie (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: The Pros and Cons of Depotting*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I love depotting, I use my iron and can depot 6-8 in five minutes. I don't depot LE._

 
Can you come to Australia and do mine! haha. Im so bad with things like this...the more I try to do it perfectly the more I stuff it up! haha


----------



## Edie (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: The Pros and Cons of Depotting*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I love depotting.  It saves so much room and makes colors so much easier to find IMHO.  (I stole someone's idea from here and added round labels to the inside of my pallette covers with the names of the colors like you see on the top of some chocolate boxes.)

I also have a couple of empty 4-pan pallettes that I can just put a couple of colors in for travel.

I do not miss flipping through all of my pots to find the colors that I want.   Plus I can switch around how I have them sorted in the pallettes based on my current whims._

 
Yeah that is why I thought I MIGHT do it because it took me about 10 minutes to find which 'light' colour I would use! haha


----------



## lara (Nov 5, 2007)

Depotting all the way. I save up until I have ten to fifteen pots, then fire the iron and depot all of them in about ten minutes. Never had a chip, ding or crumbling disaster yet!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: The Pros and Cons of Depotting*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_Can you come to Australia and do mine! haha. Im so bad with things like this...the more I try to do it perfectly the more I stuff it up! haha_

 
Haha, I'm on my way.


----------



## DeeVine1217 (Nov 6, 2007)

I've depotted in the past. I used the non-heat method that EnKore Makeup on Youtube shows. Basically he uses alcohol to dissolve the glue. It's a really good method, so I'd definately check it out. I'm sure it works for blushes too!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 17, 2007)

i cant wait to get more e/s and a pallete, i was wonderin if the pallettes would also fit the H.i.p duos by l'oreal?


----------



## redambition (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DeeVine1217* 

 
_I've depotted in the past. I used the non-heat method that EnKore Makeup on Youtube shows. Basically he uses alcohol to dissolve the glue. It's a really good method, so I'd definately check it out. I'm sure it works for blushes too!_

 
it most certainly works for blushes!

I got a blush palette (to try and conserve room in my make up case) and used Enkore's method to depot my blushes. it was super easy, and also great to use as it was a really hot day. i couldn't face using the iron to depot anything.

i also used 64% alcohol (isocol) and it worked fine, so you don't need the 91% that he uses.

a couple of points to note: be careful with the wire cutters when you're bending the piece you've cut back away from the pan. i took a small chunk out of a blush because i placed the wire cutters incorrectly.

secondly - be careful with how much alcohol you put in between the pan and the plastic - too much and it comes out the other end and gets on your product!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 28, 2007)

Dang it. I should have read this before I depotted just a few minutes ago. HAhah.. so it's 3 in the morning.. and I just got home from my bff's house.. and she got me a blush palette, blush, and 2 e/s for Christmas <3. Hehe.. So being impatient.. I wanted to put my other blush into the palette too. It was quite a struggle to pop it out of the container.. but I got it out.. with ONE little boo boo.. oh well! And it took quite a few tries.. but I finally pried it from the holder.. using the flat iron method. I also depotted a e/s.. PIECE OF CAKE!! As I was washing my hands though.. I find THREE small cuts on my fingers!! Never realized how darn sharp those e/s pans are! Hehe.. so be careful ladies!!


----------



## Meryl (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_i depot everything but my mattes and matte2 e/s. i ended up chipping my beloved passionate e/s, so i decided that mattes are staying in their pots. XD_

 
I depot everything, including the mattes and matte2... never had a problem.  They all depot the same...


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jan 14, 2008)

I have figured out an easier method to depotting eyeshadows if anyone is interested.  Its without heat. Originally I looked at Enkore videos on youtube to find out how, and after looking at his method, I made it a little easier and safer hahaha.  In his video, he uses a pearing knife and a wire cutter.  Out of shear laziness and being terrified of using a knife (i can be really clumsly)  I came up with a method using tweezers (preferably tweezerman cuz they are nice and sharp) and a nail clipper (the bigger ones, i guess toenail clippers)  What you do is after you pop out the eyeshadow in the plastic from the bigger casing (I wedge one side of a tweezer in between and pop it out) you take the nail clipper and clip both sides of the LARGER indented side, and then use the nail clipper to grab the entire area between the two clips and tear down the plastic till the metal pan is exposed.  Then i dip my tweezer in alcohol, let it drip down underneath the pan to loosen the glue. then i stick one side of the tweezer underneath the metal pan and slowly wiggle it. you'll hear the glue separating.   And there ya go!  plus, you may not need a magnet this way as the pan will still have some tacky glue on the bottom.  This wont permanently glue the pan to the pallete, its almost like thumb tack haha.  Im sure none of this made sense, but as soon as i grab my digital camera from my sisters house ill make a tutorial of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its so much easier than it sounds and it takes like 2 minutes.


----------



## *Star Violet* (Jan 20, 2008)

The first time I tried depotting it was a bit of a disaster because I didn't wait too long for the glue to melt but I just depotted 3 e/s in 5 minutes. I tried it with a hair straightner and a small knife. What I do is, I first heat up the straightner and put a tissue under the pan/plastic part...while I'm waiting, I kind of bend the plastic part alittle and put it back under the straightner...when the glue starts to melt, the pan part comes up alittle, that's when I use my small knife to pop it out...I guess I'll have to use pictures aswell to explain it better...


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm thinking of depotting my Metal-X e/s' and put them in my blush palette!

Does anybody have experience with depotting these?


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 3, 2008)

I have always been scared to depot because I am klutzy and don't want to use a heat method. I am an accident waiting to happen. LOL 

I watched EnKores video and successfully depotted 18 shadows this weekend. Then I decided to depot 3 blushes. Let's just say it was less than successful. I totally destroyed my Dame blush and did minor surface damage to my Desirous and Fab blushes. They are so much harder to get out. I can get the insert out of the pan but it seems the blushes are harder to pop out of the inserts. Suggestions?


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 4, 2008)

I just depotted two eyeshadows for the first time. It was relatively easy - I just popped the pan and plastic out using a knife as usual, cut a little bit out of the plastic to expose where the glue and metal were and popped a bit of alcohol down there to dissolve the glue and it worked great.

I then used hair straightener to melt the glue between the name label and pot and glued the label onto the back of my new depotted eyeshadow.

I did get superglue in my hair at that point and had to take a shower, but other than that everything was fine.


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 5, 2008)

I made my first 15 palette...and i chipped 5 of them because i didn't heat it long enough....Plumage is now down by 25% lol.

Oh well, live and learn. They are still usable


----------



## lalunia (Aug 4, 2008)

*To depot or not to depot?!?*

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if you depot your LE shadow pots or if you leave them in the pots? I have a bunch of le shadows in regular packaging and then palletes for my perm shadows. I'm soo tempted to depot them (only ones in reg. packaging) and b2m to get even more goodies but I kind of like the pots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you do? And if you depot, what method do you use?

Thanks and sorry if there is a similar thread, I did not find it


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: To depot or not to depot?!?*

I still have a few LE's that need depotting. 
I think I'm going to keep the ones that have special packaging in their pots, and depot the rest. 
I like the pretty LE packaging too much to depot them! I've been using the flat iron method to depot, and that works very well for me. 
No casualties yet!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Aug 4, 2008)

I depotted 7 shadows today
with no booboo's
im suprised

I just used a lighter and a metal nail file lolz


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: To depot or not to depot?!?*

I've been debating this too...glad someone's in the same boat as me....


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: To depot or not to depot?!?*

I depotted my FAFI quad so I can have a 4-well quad that I can fill in with any kind of e/s I want.

I have Alex McQueen e/s that I haven't depotted because I like the packaging (nothing special, just a text, I know, lol). So my suggestion is not to depot it unless you have more than one LE packagings.

Also the way I think is, I have lots of e/s & lipsticks that I don't need a new one yet, so I save my b2m packagings for way later when I really need a new one, or when I get to go to a pro store where I can get pro lipsticks/shadows


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: To depot or not to depot?!?*

I only have 1 LE quad (the Fafi 1) and I didn't depote it - I figured it can be nice for times I need to carry makeup with me. I did depote LE single eyeshaodws, even if they had "special" packaging, like the Neo Sci-Fi ones. I just know I hardly use my single eyeshadows beause the pallettes are so much more convenient..


----------



## Sario (Aug 9, 2008)

I haven't done it yet because my collection is still so small, but I foresee it happening with mine in the near future. If you have the mad skillz for it I'd say definitely give it a go, just don't start with the LE first or anything! heheh
I'm kind of a fan of the hair straightener method, just putting the little tray on paper on the hair straightener, it seems to be the least traumatic way to go.


----------



## artisick (Aug 9, 2008)

*Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

Would you depot your LE eyeshadows?
I'm hesitant to depot mine and I think twice about it.
I'd rather have them all in one pallet.. but then at the same time the packaging is LE and nice. Ugh!


----------



## Divinity (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

I had the same dilemma and finally just said f**k it.  I'd rather have them all in one piece than risk the damage.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

I depot everything. All special packaging, all quads. I prefer everything being in 15 palettes. It's just so much easier. But, if they do come out with a Hello Kitty collection there is no way I will touch it. I guess it all depends how special the packaging is.


----------



## christineeee_ (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

i just depotted my neo sci-fi eyeshadows the other day and they're all in one piece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i'm debating whether or not i should use the LE e/s pots for B2M


----------



## artisick (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_I had the same dilemma and finally just said f**k it. I'd rather have them all in one piece than risk the damage._

 
Yeah that's what I'm thinking too.
I'm clumsy and easily drop things.. especially little things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's why I started depotting all of my eyeshadow pots.
Do you keep the LE eyeshadow pots? or do you B2M them too?


----------



## artisick (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_i just depotted my neo sci-fi eyeshadows the other day and they're all in one piece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i'm debating whether or not i should use the LE e/s pots for B2M_

 
Yeahhhh.. I'm hesitant on depotting my neo sci-fi eyeshadows or not cuz I really like the orange packaging.
But then if I depot them.. I'm just gonna end up throwing them in the back of my makeup case, so maybe I should just B2M them. Ugh, idk!


----------



## christineeee_ (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artisick* 

 
_Yeahhhh.. I'm hesitant on depotting my neo sci-fi eyeshadows or not cuz I really like the orange packaging.
But then if I depot them.. I'm just gonna end up throwing them in the back of my makeup case, so maybe I should just B2M them. Ugh, idk!_

 
yeah...i think i'm gonna B2M them cuz i have one of the bronzers, 3 lipglasses and a l/s from neo sci-fi so i'll still have something in orange packaging


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

I'm still working on depotting stuff, since I don't have access to 15-pan palettes or quads (unless it's through the Clearance Bin).  I guess once I've depotted all my e/s that are in the black pots, I'll see if I need any special packaging ones to round out for B2M.


----------



## redambition (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

i depot them all.

i find e/s that stay in separate pots get forgotten about (in my case anyway).


----------



## elongreach (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

even when I only had about 6 MAC eyeshadows, I hated rummaging to find what I wanted.  So I depot almost everything.  I don't depot quads or trios.  But Neo Scifi and Starflash were immediately depotted.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i find e/s that stay in separate pots get forgotten about (in my case anyway)._

 
This is true, at least for me. I still can't bring myself to depot things that are in the pretty LE packaging though.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

if I totally adore the packaging (Heatherette trio) I won't depot, but if it's just meh, like Fafi, I will depot and back2mac!


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

I wouldn't depot an LE quad that was all nicely designed (e.g. Heatherette). But I depot all single shadows really regardless of the packaging. Mind you the only special LE packaging on single pots that I ever had were from Moonbathe and although that was pretty, I thought all the shadows in palettes together was prettier.

Not to mention I like using the pots for B2M!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

i depot everything.. although i adored the lovely teal packaging of the Lure collection.. but i just dont have enough space for pots!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

i depotted my Heatherette trio
and kept the cute case to have in my purse as a mirror


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

so I take it the McQueen collection is just blah so I can depot those right?!


----------



## damsel (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

if it's a LE pot e/s in special packaging i won't depot it [i.e. neo sci-fi], if it's LE in reg. packaging i depot.

i depotted my warm eyes holiday 07' palette [because i hated the e/s] and kept the compact because i adored it.


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

I don't depot LE quads, but I do depot the single LE eyeshadows. Otherwise, I just won't use them. That's why I stopped buying non-MAC eyeshadows - whatever's not in the 15-pallettes is just ignored...


----------



## Cinci (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

I depot all my mac shadows.  i use the no heat method and havent broken or damaged a single one yet..  I too forget about them if they arent in my pallet.


----------



## artisick (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

Thanks so much to everyone that posted replies!!
Very much appreciate all the opinions! =)


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

i do not depot the LE ones that are in cool packaging like moonbathe, alexander mcqueen or neo sci-fi...

i am also too afraid to depot parrot. i could never forgive myself if i broke it. ohmygosh. i would die.


----------



## User49 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

I think limited edition packaging is too nice to depot. I'm a bit of a mac geek though, I tend to 'collect' it rather than use it soley to wear! I am also having trouble depotting my regular eyeshadows just because they all looks so bubbely and lovely in there little pots. I guess it depends on how much fuss you can take. It's easier to get to the colour in palletts but I think the products look better in pots! xx


----------



## Purity (Aug 24, 2008)

*Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

I've tried depotting two carbons now, and both have first chipped and then broke. I haven't had a problem depotting any other of my eyeshadows. Has anyone else had this problem with carbon? Has it to do with the texture of it somehow, or have I just had a lot of bad luck? I can't get it in a pro pan either, because we don't have pro stores in Sweden


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

Isn't carbon a matte? (I don't have it so I don't know off the top of my head)
If so, all of my  matte shadows have been a bit difficult to depot.


----------



## Cinci (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

i've had no problem depotting my matte shadows (or any for that matter) using the no heat method.  Is this the way you are doing it?  If not, search EnKore on youtube and he has a great tutorial for doing it...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

I am with Shimmer...I have problems depotting mattes. Many of mine have chipped or cracked, if not at first then weeks or months down the road.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

I didn't have any trouble with my Carbon. 
In fact, it was a perfect depot. I use the flat-iron method personally, and it usually works well with all my shadows. 
If I lose any, it's my own fault (like dropping it on my tile floor cause I got burned, booo!). 
I just got a few more mattes, and I plan to depot them as soon as I get another 15-pan. I hope I don't have any trouble with them.


----------



## Purity (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

I haven't had any problems at all depotting any other mattes, I depotted brule and espresso and some pro mattes that a friend got for me in the us... I use the heat method though, I will probably use enkore's method the next time I try with carbon, don't want to risk breaking another one! Or i'll see if I can get anyone to cp a pro pan for me. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

I use the flat iron method too and have never had a problem depotting any kind of eyeshadow.


----------



## sofabean (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

my carbon e/s chipped when i depotted it using the candle method, but i thought it was just me since i jabbed at it kind of hard... lol


----------



## TDoll (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

I've depotted tons of matte shadows (including carbon) and have never had a problem or chipped any.  I use the flat iron method.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

I took apart a Gentle Fume quad and all colors were fine except Carbon, which shattered. =( I don't remember which way I used, but I'm sure it had something to do with a candle.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

I did all my shadows (over a hundred) by using the candle method. A hand towel always prevents any of my shadows from breaking if one of them falls. I've done carbon and lots of matte shadows... never had a chip. Yeah, this totally means that next time I depot I'm going to have trouble.


----------



## Purity (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

My carbon chipped when I pryed it out of the plastic, and then broke when I layed it down gently on the table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is the eyeshadow extra vurnerable when it's hot?

I probably just had bad luck with it, because I depotted 24 others at the same time as the first one broke and all of them came out perfectly (including mattes as brulé, espresso, canary yellow, lime, vibrant grape and indian ink), and the second time I tried it I was a bit stressed... Will get a new one today and try again, if it fails I will try to get ahold of a pro pan


----------



## redambition (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

my carbon was fine using the iron method (like, clothes iron). 

i've had a matte chip pretty badly on me though - meet the fleet. they do seem to be a bit more fragile.


----------



## rockandregret (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

I like to depot, but i do feel a twinge of guilt when they come in LE colored pots and cute packaging!


----------



## user79 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lexxiii* 

 
_I use the flat iron method too and have never had a problem depotting any kind of eyeshadow._

 
Same. The trick is to leave it on the flat iron a _really long time_....the plastic just slides right off. I depot while surfing online...so I don't get impatient waiting for it to melt.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I depot while surfing online...so I don't get impatient waiting for it to melt._

 
That's exactly what I do!


----------



## tlc7788 (Aug 29, 2008)

may i knwo where got mac brushes pic to see?


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

I just depotted my firts shadows using Enkores no heat method and one of them was carbon. It went smoothly but I noticed that when I was janking the pan out of the plastic holder a litte fracture appeard in the shadow because of the twist, I just stopped and added a bit more solvent to get the glue really dissolve. So I think that mattes are maybe a bit more prone to praking than others.

Maybe you just had bad luck or perhaps the patch that your carbons came from had more glue than others and it's maybe harder to get it out of the pan..?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

I've never had a problem. All of my depots were quick and painless.

I use the lighter method. It's super fast and I've never been burned, or had a shadow break.


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 31, 2008)

*This I learned while depotting my eyeshadows and blushes*

I used the no-heat method today. Oh what a comedy of errors!

- Don't go cheap on tools. I had a very cheap wire cutter. BIG mistake. It wouldn't cut through the plastic. A couple of plastic bits were completely mangled in an attempt to at least get close to the edge of the pan.

- Watch the pinchers! I crimped a bit of the pan on a couple of eyeshadows. Naturally they are D/C. Still useable, but still....

- Don't move your opening tool until you KNOW it's fully under the plastic holding the pan! I started twisting and turning. No, I didn't hurt myself. Yes I gouged a lovely chunk out of my Sable E/S. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- BLUSHES ARE HARD. I was using a thin screwdriver at first, but even with a longer knife, my blushes were cracking. Every one of them cracked in some way. Poor Style most likely won't survive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Overall, I'm glad I did it. I'm sad some of my stuff is damaged, but over all it was not hard. My friend and I had an assembly line going (her eyeshadows are still in Australia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

JF


----------



## ohnna-lee (Aug 31, 2008)

I found that using the 1/4 inch palette knife it is rather easy to get under the pan without too much hassle. You can find them in beauty supplies. 


For the ones that broke or crumbled I took a sheet of waxed paper removed all the contents and finely chopped them up with a palette knife then replaced the fine powder back into the pan and tapped it on the counter to get it settled making sure it was even. Then I would go around pressing the shadow with the waxed paper with my index finger til i felt no give, then to finish it I would take a Q-Tip with the wax paper still in place and run it around the rim to get the edges.

I found Enkore's method of the quarter to be more efficient but I still use the wax paper and wrap the quarter, just seems less messy.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Depotting LE eyeshadows..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_i do not depot the LE ones that are in cool packaging like moonbathe, alexander mcqueen or neo sci-fi...

i am also too afraid to depot parrot. i could never forgive myself if i broke it. ohmygosh. i would die._

 
Yesterday was my firts time depotting eyshadows, I did all ten I have including parrot and nothing bad happened it's still intact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only one that chipped a teeny tiny amount in the rim was Juxt and I dont like it anyway..


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

i tried depotting my daisychain e/s and it was a disaster. the whole thing just shattered and turned into a big mess. i wanted to cry because i literally fell in love with using it just the day before. awful!


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 10, 2008)

the key to the no heat method its rubbing alcohol and patience.


----------



## Carmell (Sep 21, 2008)

*Depotting a holiday pallete?*

Has anyone depotted a holiday pallette before?  I have an Aveda case that I could put the depotted shadows in but I don't know how?  I have a purple Gems pallette from 2006 I would love to depot so I can B2M it.

Anyone have any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Depotting a holiday pallete?*

I haven't looked at my holiday palettes recently, but aren't they all in the same technical pan, like it's all attached, not seperate?


----------



## damsel (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Depotting a holiday pallete?*

i depotted my holiday 07' palette. it was very difficult. i just wanted the compact so i could carry it around. i basically followed the no-heat [enkore] method which involves alcohol & a wire cutter.

1st step involves getting alcohol between the case and the actual palette that houses the eye shadows. you can do this by dipping a knife in alcohol and placing it btw the small opening of the case & palette. you may have to do this several times to get enough alcohol in there. wait a few minutes then place the knife in the opening and pop the palette out.

2nd step. i used a wire cutter to do this, but in retrospect it may have been wiser to use the heat method [flat iron, candle etc.] to get the individual eye shadows out. here is what i did: i cut the plastic surrounding each eye shadow two times [this can be difficult as the plastic on the edge is quite thick], then i placed sufficient alcohol in the spaces/underneath ea. eye shadow using a knife, i waited a few minutes then popped each eye shadow out.

to understand what involved in the heat/no-heat method of depotting check out the vids on youtube. here are some examples:

YouTube - Depotting MAC w/o heat
YouTube - How to Depot MAC eyeshadows


----------



## lara (Sep 22, 2008)

I depotted thirty eyeshadows this afternoon. No chips, no breakages, no fumes.

The joys of having a tried and true way of doing it.


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 1, 2008)

wow! I didn't know using rubbing alcohol will work.

looks like i'm going to start depoting my e/s and blushesthis way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i'm wondering, for the B2M, do we have to include the plastic insert? cause looking at the video, he cut abit of the plastic insert?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else have a problem depotting Carbon?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I've never had a problem. All of my depots were quick and painless.

I use the lighter method. It's super fast and I've never been burned, or had a shadow break._

 
So it was bound to happen sometime, right? LOL

About two weeks ago, I was depotting some shadows and out of the 6 that I had, one shattered. I was shocked and sad because it was one of the colors that I was extra happy about [Kid e/s]. I was using one of those BBQ lighters instead of a regular one, because I couldn't find a working regular one. I didn't want to hold the e/s to the flame for too long, since it's such a bigger flame than usual, so when I went to pop out the pan with the exacto, the content shattered because I put too much pressure [from not melting the pot long enough]. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Being the make up savvy diva that I am, I had my dh run to the drug store and buy some alcohol. I mixed and repressed the shadow and let it dry. Good as new!!! Well, it LOOKS ugly in the pan, but the color and finish are fine.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_the key to the no heat method its rubbing alcohol and patience._

 
I agree. I depotted my e/s pots using this method last weekend and it was easy and no breakages or chips!


----------



## cocolicouss (Oct 20, 2008)

is there any way of depotting one of those cream blushes or the metalx cream shadows without melting them ? and also one of my other metal x eyeshaodw cracked in the middle is there anyway of fixing that


----------



## Hemons (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JediFarfy* 

 
_*This I learned while depotting my eyeshadows and blushes*

I used the no-heat method today. Oh what a comedy of errors!

- Don't go cheap on tools. I had a very cheap wire cutter. BIG mistake. It wouldn't cut through the plastic. A couple of plastic bits were completely mangled in an attempt to at least get close to the edge of the pan.

- Watch the pinchers! I crimped a bit of the pan on a couple of eyeshadows. Naturally they are D/C. Still useable, but still....

- Don't move your opening tool until you KNOW it's fully under the plastic holding the pan! I started twisting and turning. No, I didn't hurt myself. Yes I gouged a lovely chunk out of my Sable E/S. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- BLUSHES ARE HARD. I was using a thin screwdriver at first, but even with a longer knife, my blushes were cracking. Every one of them cracked in some way. Poor Style most likely won't survive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Overall, I'm glad I did it. I'm sad some of my stuff is damaged, but over all it was not hard. My friend and I had an assembly line going (her eyeshadows are still in Australia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

JF_

 

 I agree about the blushes! I have the hardest time with depotting blush. I was able to depot one blush just fine, but another limited edition one I tried, started to crack so I stopped.  I've tried both methods and have had success with eyeshadows with both the heat method and the no heat/wire cutter method. So far, I think I prefer the no heat method because I was always burning my fingers on the hot pans. With the no heat method, I used fingernail polish remover instead of rubbing alcohol which worked great. I also used an exacto knife rather than a paring knife. I think a paring knife is too big;  I like the smaller blade on the exacto knife better. I think it's easier to pop the eyeshadow out of the pan with the smaller blade.


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2008)

I like to depot using a industrial blow dryer/heat gun.  Just flip the pan over and blast it with heat for about a minute.  Turn it over and dig out the metal pan with an exacto or paring knife.  Its super easy!  

And for those of you who don't like dealing with the heat, I always wear a pair of those thin stretchy gloves that you can find really cheap at any store.  I starting wear those after one time I touched a burning hot pan, and as I quickly pulled my hand back, it got stuck on some glue and I flung the pan straight across the room.....lol.   RIP Nylon!


----------



## Hemons (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slick* 

 
_I like to depot using a industrial blow dryer/heat gun. Just flip the pan over and blast it with heat for about a minute. Turn it over and dig out the metal pan with an exacto or paring knife. Its super easy! 

And for those of you who don't like dealing with the heat, I always wear a pair of those thin stretchy gloves that you can find really cheap at any store. I starting wear those after one time I touched a burning hot pan, and as I quickly pulled my hand back, it got stuck on some glue and I flung the pan straight across the room.....lol. RIP Nylon!_

 
 That happened to me too with Dazzlelight. I ended up wearing a pair of hot pink kitchen gloves to depot everything else.


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 5, 2008)

im nervous. i depotted my eyeshadows but i want to do my blushes now...im scared its gonna be hard but im gonna try all your suggestions. i just am so scared of them cracking.it broke my heart when i saw some of my e/s break or crack.....aaahh but then to b2m is so much fun.lol.


----------



## luvmkup (Nov 7, 2008)

I depotted all my MAC (20 shadows) and NYX (6 trios) this week. I ordered some empty palettes from Coastal Scents to put them in. They look great! I used the method on larahill, which worked great.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 7, 2008)

I depotted my shadows and blush using the no-heat method by Enkore Makeup on youtube! it worked fine for me...


----------



## cmonster (Nov 15, 2008)

i usually use one of the heating methods to depot my shadows, but sometimes I just wedge an exacto into area between the pan and the holder and load it up with rubbing alcohol.  I don't even bother with the cutters XD.  It takes a little longer but it works just as well


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 23, 2008)

hi all, quick question.  does anyone know of anywhere that sells empty pans that are cream color base/mineralize shadow size?


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ssudiva* 

 
_hi all, quick question.  does anyone know of anywhere that sells empty pans that are cream color base/mineralize shadow size?_

 
i buy my empty pans and pigment samples from this lady:
starauctions online store's categories

you might wanna ask her if she can get the size if she doesn't have it in stock.


----------



## Lapis (Dec 2, 2008)

I depotted today for the first time ever!!!
I used a embossing heating tool and it was very easy, seriously I saw people talking about candles and the like and I was not even trying with open flames.
The first one I depotted I went a tad too far with the heat and it warped the plastic but the others are perfect and I was able to close the pots and they look great, no broken shadows, no issues at all.

This is a heating tool I used 
Craft Tools, Embossing Heat Tool Marvy Uchida 2500 $18.29
I bought mine from Micheals with a 40% off coupon and it was cheaper than $15


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

i love them in their originally pots


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 17, 2009)

okey dokey...I did my first ever depot today!! so happy! i managed to do 19 e/s within 1 hour! Amazing! My first one, I was really nervous and was scared I would scratch the e/s with the knife (I used the curling iron method), but once it popped out easily, I felt relieved and it was straight sailing from there! One tool that really did help was something from my nail set. i'm not quite sure what it's called but it looks like a fork with two tines and it was really small. It fit in the grooves of the pots easily and it just tweaked it a bit and the e/s popped open! I think that tool saved me today otherwise I might have wrecked one or two eyeshadows!

I got 5 4xeyeshadow pallettes so I can separated them by color (neutral base, highlight, brown, purple, blue, black/grey). I was originally thinking of gettin gthe 15x e/s but if I was going to do my makeup in the gym or at my bf's house or touch up, I do'nt want to carry the big pallette with me. I also like hthat the 4x e/s has a clear case so you can see through.

This depotting thing really gave me more room in my make up drawer and now I can get 4 or 5 more eyeshadows for FREE!!! How awesome is that! I really don't care for MAC lipsticks or glosses I'm all about the eyeshadows, so that is a real winner! I might even B2M the lipsticks I got for free...maybe, we'll see. lol.

over all I am happy!

PS..most of my purple e/s were LE like (Amethyst, Top Hat, Fertile..also the new Deep Shade) and I had a little bit of fear depotting them, but alas, everything worked out fine! Just be patient!!

Good luck! I frankly quited enjoyed myself! lol.


----------



## YSLGuy (Jan 20, 2009)

For those who have done heat and the no heat method. Which is easier?

I want to depot some shadows tomorrow. The only thing I need is the magnectic striping.


----------



## YSLGuy (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay...Im going with the candle method. It's super easy and fun. I wish I had more than 5 to do.


----------



## Kimmer (Jan 21, 2009)

N/A


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimmer* 

 
_Here's a video I found of Enkore Makup (i.e. the individual's name is Koren and he has a few awesome suggestions, recommendations and techniques).

I've taken to depotting without heat, so as to avoid inhaling noxious/poisonous fumes from the burning plastic.

I figured sharing the video might help someone who'd be interested in this method .

Here it is:
_

 
This works really well for e/s but not so well for blushes - I damaged quite a few blushes using this method and I have used this dozens of time on e/s without trouble


----------



## YSLGuy (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive gotten the depotting down with the candle. I've done six now and it's super easy and quick.

One of the things I discovered is that I can take the outer pot with the sticker on it and hold that quickly over the candle and I can peel the sticker with the name on it off.

I cut out the name and finish (matte, frost, etc) and put that onto magnetic sticky on the back of the pot so I dont have to write anything.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 1, 2009)

Did a live video on my Youtube of how I depot, hope it helps someone!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEwSOUWCNto

Also I hit 1,000 subscribers on youtube yesterday, so THANKS to anyone from here who has supported me!


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 18, 2009)

usually I just place a paper towel underneath the eyeshadow (flipped upside down) and use a hairdryer to blow at it for a few mins until the glue melts off the pan and use an exacto knife and take the eyeshadow out... its less messy and no fumes or clipping


----------



## Dawn (Mar 3, 2009)

Has anyone found an easy way to get the e/s out of the Heatherette Palettes?
I was attempting to do it today, but felt I was going to destroy the case & e/s's.


----------



## coquetayloca (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 

 
_Has anyone found an easy way to get the e/s out of the Heatherette Palettes?
I was attempting to do it today, but felt I was going to destroy the case & e/s's._

 
I dont have the Heatherette pallettes, but I did depot the Hello Kitty pallets.  If someone needs help with that let me know...


----------



## *lolly (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all, sorry to hi-jack... but I just wanted to know whether or not the Hello Kitty Beauty Powder/Blushes are "depottable"??? I would like to make use of the adorable packaging


----------



## tres_gatos (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coquetayloca* 

 
_I dont have the Heatherette pallettes, but I did depot the Hello Kitty pallets.  If someone needs help with that let me know..._

 
I tried doing that, but thought I was going to break the box (it bent).  Also, it appears that it's not magnetized like the regular quads, so there's no way to use the box as an empty quad pallet.  Did you find this as well?


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a blushcreme and wish to depot but have a few doubts, maybe someone can help me out a little. I'm worried it will 'dry out' in a palette as opposed to its own pot?


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_Did a live video on my Youtube of how I depot, hope it helps someone!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEwSOUWCNto

Also I hit 1,000 subscribers on youtube yesterday, so THANKS to anyone from here who has supported me!_

 
I used your video as a help and it worked great.  Kept me from burning my fingers on the candle

Thank you


----------



## koukla032487 (Mar 24, 2009)

So I depotted my Lancome Color Design shadows because the size looked nearly identical to those of MAC/Urban Decay shadows! they are a *tiny* bit bigger but fit in the MAC pro palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just fyi


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coquetayloca* 

 
_I dont have the Heatherette pallettes, but I did depot the Hello Kitty pallets.  If someone needs help with that let me know..._

 
omg how did you do it? did you replace the palette with different eyeshadows? I want to depot my heatherette palette and replace it with my 3 fav eyeshadows....


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 11, 2009)

I just depotted my Holiday 07 palette. Holy smokes the plastic was soo thick! Flat Iron method didn't work..had to use the lighter/candle method and it took quite a while.


----------



## cocomia (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_Hi all, sorry to hi-jack... but I just wanted to know whether or not the Hello Kitty Beauty Powder/Blushes are "depottable"??? I would like to make use of the adorable packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I believe the HK blushes are depottable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kind of wish I bought an HK blush as well, I want the container too!


----------



## BestRx (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koukla032487* 

 
_So I depotted my Lancome Color Design shadows because the size looked nearly identical to those of MAC/Urban Decay shadows! they are a *tiny* bit bigger but fit in the MAC pro palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just fyi_

 
How do you depot these? I have a couple I'd like to put into palettes.


----------



## koukla032487 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BestRx* 

 
_How do you depot these? I have a couple I'd like to put into palettes._

 
I depot them the same way I do for my MAC and Urban Decay ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use my hair straightener...warm it up, and place wax paper over it (so it doesn't damage it). As for the Lancome shadows, you know how there's a plastic slide thingy that opens it?? Simply rip it off with your hand, lol. Then you are going to place the remaining part on the straightener for a good minute, but keep checking it because the plastic is so much thicker than the mac ones...it take a little longer to create that "hole" where you can just punch through with a knife to get the shadow pan out. I also heat up the stickers to place under the pan to keep the name.

They may look a little bigger but if you squeeze them good enough they WILL fit in your MAC palette. The only thing is they are harder to get out once you put them in, compared to getting your MAC/UD shadows out it's much easier since they are the correct size.

Lemme know if you have anymore questions!


----------



## pff19291 (Apr 18, 2009)

Kind of off subject, but do MAC freestanding stores sell blush pans and palettes?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 18, 2009)

^ Yes.


----------



## michthr (Apr 18, 2009)

i know that they selll the palettes and i do believe that they sell the blush pans as well... i know for a fact that they sell the pan form of shadows though


----------



## pff19291 (Apr 18, 2009)

Mmhhh, now I can b2m them for one of the new dazzleglasses. Thanks


----------



## cloudsweare (May 21, 2009)

I just depotted for the first time. Just did it with my bitter eyeshadow because I didn't care if I broke it and the packaging was loose. I broke a little off the side but isn't too bad. Used a cigarette lighter, a nail file and a pen. I decided to try another one because I had a quad palette with only three shadows in it. Did moon's reflection which was loose too (but it is one of my favs) It came out easier and quicker than bitter and wasn't broke and the pan was not bent either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll probably try this again when I get another palette. Just to save space.


----------



## redwhiteblue (Jun 9, 2009)

has anyone else noticed that some pans are magnetic and others are not?
I just bought go and bright future. I had to buy them in the full package because they werent available in just the pan. The go stuck in my magnetic palette perfectly but the Bright future needs a magnet. Have they started using a cheaper material or something?


----------



## Mmmayumi (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_Hi all, sorry to hi-jack... but I just wanted to know whether or not the Hello Kitty Beauty Powder/Blushes are "depottable"??? I would like to make use of the adorable packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm pretty sure you can depot these fully but i prefer just taking the inner plastic holder out which you can easily swap with other mac powders. 
Unfortunately I'm yet to swap my powders into the mega cute hello kitty packaging 'cus i don't have any other mac powders to do so. But this is the tutorial and way i found out, so thank Aubrey 
YouTube - How To Depot MSF and Beauty Powder 
Hope this helped!
 xo


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 20, 2009)

I just depotted blushes for the first time and it went great with the newer ones, but the older ones...well I found they were *very* prone to cracking at the stage where the plastic insert holding the pan pops out of the outer case. I actually lost my Smile blush from the Raquel Welch collection which was one of my favorites and I was told is not searchable by Gone But Not Forgotten due to licensing issues (it's now ground up in a little MAC container, so not a total loss). But anyway, I assume products get dried out over time and that was my problem. Has anyone else noticed this and figured out a way around it? It sounds funny but I'm wondering if there's a way to infuse back a little moisture before depotting?


----------



## elementaire (Jun 25, 2009)

I lost by depotting-virginity today!! My first was my brow filler color : charcoal brown. Didn't wanna risk any LE color.  I used the candle method for depotting and a lighter to remove the label off the pot. I really can't wait to depot the rest (I have another 17 to do) and b2m for some lipsticks!


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have successfully depotted two of my eyeshadows, thank you.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 20, 2009)

I cannot go through the trouble of depotting mac shadows. It's really ridiculous. I'm not going to run the risk of ruining the shadow or burning myself. I will have to keep my shadows separate. They should've made it simple like makeup forever.


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 21, 2009)

I recently depotted just about everything I own and WOW do I have a lot more room in my makeup box. It is amazing, the colors are easily accessible, and I have a ton of b2m containers. I dont know why I waited so long


----------



## aic (Jul 21, 2009)

HELP! depotting disaster!!!
my blanc type eyeshadow shattered into what seems like 20 pieces, is it ok if i just use some alcholo and repress it using Enkore's method??? 
Even though its matte2, the finish won't be ruined rite?


----------



## LouLou69 (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if its possible to depot the old style eyeshadow packaging with the twist off lids - I still have a few of these that I'd like to pop into my palettes


----------



## plasticLVR (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 

 
_Depotting | Specktra.Net OR makeupaddict.org - depotting MAC flip-top eyeshadows

and for depanning quads...
mac_cosmetics: Depanning a Quad_

 

awesome! thank you


----------



## Ursula (Jul 30, 2009)

*Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

I have often wished that I could remove individual eye shadows from the packaging so that I can store it in a palette to save space but when I try, I have damaged the shadow.  Has anyone done this sucessfully and if so can you share how?


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Yes I have. Once you get the hang of it isn't as scary as it seems.
Here is the way I do it, following this excellent tutorial: makeupaddict.org - depotting tutorials
Check it out!
HTH


----------



## Odette (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

You can find several depotting tutorials here on Specktra or check out Youtube. Check here Techniques & How To Tutorials - Specktra.Net


----------



## User38 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Yea, been there done that too.  I goofed a few times and wound up putting products in pill boxes.. lol. Hey these work really well -- better than the individual pots imo.  I have the hang of it now, but if they break I just get out the pill boxes


----------



## Ursula (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## jenixxx (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

It's really easy and really fun, enjoy the tutorials and good luck!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Well, I tried it with the hair dryer method.  I'm still finding that I'm cracking my shadows more than I'd like to.  Seems like some of the metal pots are just to close to the edge to get out without affecting the shadow.


----------



## Odette (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Check out Enkoremakeup on Youtube for how to fix your cracked eyeshadows.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

I just depotted 31 e/s last night using a flat iron, not one crack or chip!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

I have found the using a flat iron has worked really well for me.  I have only ever had one accident where I tried to pop a pan out too soon and the shadow started to crack a bit but I was able to press it down.  I used to be sooooo scared of depotting but once you start and see how easy depotting is it is hard to stop!


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Flat iron method is the best in my opinion


----------



## Ursula (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Can someone direct me to the flat-iron method?  I tried to find that tut but can't seem to find it.  One person sent me a link but the link was broken.  Any help is appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_Can someone direct me to the flat-iron method?  I tried to find that tut but can't seem to find it.  One person sent me a link but the link was broken.  Any help is appreciated!  Thanks!_

 
Here is a link to a youtube tutorial on how to depot using a flat iron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Depotting MAC Eyeshadows


----------



## UndeadSuburbia (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Enkore also has a really great tutorial that doesn't use any heat. It's great if you're likely to burn yourself like me lol.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

I was once scared to depot my e/s out of the pots and told myself that I would never depot my e/s until I purchased my first eyehsadow palette and used the flat iron (my mom has the CHI flat iron and it gets hot really fast!) so I had fun doing it and I will love to do it again when I purchase another palette.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Here is another Flat Iron tutorial (not by me) but it was really helpful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f280/d...95/#post404724


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *UndeadSuburbia* 

 
_Enkore also has a really great tutorial that doesn't use any heat. It's great if you're likely to burn yourself like me lol._

 

Here's Enkore's method of depotting without heat.  I haven't tried it yet, but he really knows his stuff so I am sure it'd work well!

YouTube - Depotting MAC w/o heat


----------



## SuSana (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Here is another Flat Iron tutorial (not by me) but it was really helpful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f280/d...95/#post404724_

 
Yup!  That's the one I learned from.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Yup! That's the one I learned from._

 
me too!


----------



## ruthless (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Honestly I depotted (it's easy) and my opinion is unless you have the 15 pan palettes it's not worth it. I have a bunch of 4's from ELF and  others and while it's nice to make a mix and match to take with me for storage and ease of use you're better off waiting until you have a big palette to put them in.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

I like Enkore's method without heat the best I've depotted 70+ shadows that way with no chips or cracks ever!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Well, I gave it a try, though I used a heat gun instead of the flat iron.  My flat iron doesn't lay flat so that wouldn't really work well for me.  It has worked great, although removing all the excess glue is a royal pain. I wished I could find synthetic cotton balls to use with the alchohol but I can't find them anywhere.

Got lots more to do!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

I have done about 15 palettes all via the Candle method....I think I like getting high off the fumes, j/k....But I never have nicks or cracks....Works for me so I continue


----------



## Ursula (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Yeah, by the time I'm done, I'll have done about  6 palettes worth so with my already existing palettes, I'll have 13 altogether.  Sometimes I wonder why I have so much, I hardly know what I even have, LOL


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

I have a really junky gold plated flat iron that I like to use for depotting. It has really wide plates, which I think makes the whole process easier. It's one thing I've noticed from a lot of the depotting videos, they don't use the high heat 1 inch flat irons. I burned myself with my Paul Brown iron so badly, that I couldn't feel the side of my thumb for a week.

I have tried the candle method, and I prefer the flat iron method. It heats more evenly, and it is much easier to work with. If the eyeshadow won't pop out of the plastic, just throw it back on the iron.


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_Yeah, by the time I'm done, I'll have done about  6 palettes worth so with my already existing palettes, I'll have 13 altogether.  Sometimes I wonder why I have so much, I hardly know what I even have, LOL_

 
Just making sure you know--don't throw away the empty MAC pots after you depot.  You can use them for the Back2MAC recycling program and get free lipstick (or lipglass or eyeshadow at freestanding stores).


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

^ You're right!  They always use the wider irons... I know why now LOL!  I only have the thin CHI flat iron and it gets really hot, really fast so I just had to keep a close eye on the pots.  But it works fine.  It does heat the metal up FAST though and I kinda burned my hand a couple times (not too seriously) so I wish I would have worn gloves or something.  

As far as depotting, it makes things so much more organized and easier to find. I wish I would have done it a long time ago now!  I have 4 palettes and didn't depot any of my quads or small palettes.  Do you guys depot your quads?

And has anyone else had trouble Back 2 Mac-ing your depotted shadows?


----------



## Ursula (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_Just making sure you know--don't throw away the empty MAC pots after you depot. You can use them for the Back2MAC recycling program and get free lipstick (or lipglass or eyeshadow at freestanding stores)._

 
Yeah, got that in mind.  I've been bagging them up and hoping to aquire some of Makeup Art Collection with them.  thanks though, you never know who might be out of the loop!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_^ You're right! They always use the wider irons... I know why now LOL! I only have the thin CHI flat iron and it gets really hot, really fast so I just had to keep a close eye on the pots. But it works fine. It does heat the metal up FAST though and I kinda burned my hand a couple times (not too seriously) so I wish I would have worn gloves or something. 

As far as depotting, it makes things so much more organized and easier to find. I wish I would have done it a long time ago now! I have 4 palettes and didn't depot any of my quads or small palettes. Do you guys depot your quads?

And has anyone else had trouble Back 2 Mac-ing your depotted shadows?_

 
I'm planning to depot some quads because I don't like storing all the extra packaging, though I guess quads don't take up too much space, but I like to be able to see all the stuff I have in a color range in one place.

I called my MAC store just the other day to ask if the pots have to have the pans inside and they told me that they do not.  I've heard that some folks have had trouble so it's probably best to call your store and find out.  I understand that you can buy replacement empty pans at the craft store for pretty inexpensive.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

^I got denied last time at the MAC store in Naples.  She said they had to have the metal pans in them. I thought about just putting some NYX pans in there that I don't like LOL... I thought the whole point of the B2M was to recycle the plastic pots?  Do they recycle the pans too or something?  I thought of buying new pans and putting them in but then that kind of defeats the whole recycling purpose, doesn't it LOL?  I have about 75+ things to B2M now, so I think I will just wait til I travel next to a store where they don't give me trouble


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

I just took a bunch back to my local MAC without any problems. They didn't even ask about the depotted shadows. The whole process took about 5 minutes. 

With that said, I did come prepared. I went onto MAC's live chat yesterday and asked about it, they said that they take back depotted shadows. So I emailed the chat transcript to my Blackberry and had it prepared just in case.

It seems kind of asinine that half of the MAC stores accept them, and the other half do not. I would have thought they would all be familiar with current policy.


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

****


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

That multitool makes it look like you mean business lol.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 24, 2009)

When depotting quads, where do I insert the knive exactly?
I want to depot my photorealism quad, but there is almost no space to put a knive in. A scalpel might work, I am just worried it will damage the quad...


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aic* 

 
_HELP! depotting disaster!!!
my blanc type eyeshadow shattered into what seems like 20 pieces, is it ok if i just use some alcholo and repress it using Enkore's method??? 
Even though its matte2, the finish won't be ruined rite?_

 
This EXACT same thing happened to me with the EXACT same color/formula Blanc Type.  It broke into like a million pieces.  
I just ended up buying another one.  But I've learned to not depot that formula (Matte2) because its too soft.


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 21, 2009)

I like to depot my eyehsadows so that i have more room and wuch easier to put in a quad to bring with me. I do not depit my blushes since i tend to take the one im wearing that that with me as well in my kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hihih..
But other than that i like my eyeshadows to be organized


----------



## Mis_Prim (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had no problems depotting shadows ( touch wood !!) But I was wondering if anyone has tired depotting lipsticks ? I want to keep my Heatherette packaging, but depot other lipsticks into it. I read somewhere on here that using a radiator to warm the lipstick will make it free to be taken out and transfered into another tube.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 1, 2009)

i know this is probably blasphemous but has anyone depotted a hello kitty quad? i never really liked the packaging, but i really like some of the shadows, can anyone show me how to do it, with out totally messing up the packaging??


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 3, 2009)

i use the hair straightener method to depot my shadows it's so much easier than the candle method

super easy it took me 10 minutes do do 5 shadows i used the heat set to 400 degrees

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9GJJHwjx0w

hope this helps


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks, ive done it with regular shadows before, but what about quads in special packaging ? does anyone know?


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 4, 2009)

so i just thought sod it, i'll give it a go, its pretty easy, but its also pretty easy to f up the packaging, so if anyone has any questions you can PM and i'll give you some pointers, but basically, the plastic tray is stuck down in a few places by double sided tape, so you just have to pry one of the metal sides of the special packaging down, so u can insert a knife or something underneath, and slowly pop it off, i wouldnt try to pry at the edges without folding one of the sides down, or you will bend the metal, making it bow or gape, then i just did the usual, on a hair straightener trying to get the pans out, except i accidently messed up yoghurt out of my too dolly quad, but i hear mattes and matte2 can be quite tricky to depot, i didnt shatter it, i just lost a big chunk, but it was my least favourite colour of them all, so i wasnt too bothered. once you've done it all, you can just fold the metal side back and put the plastic back in, and use it instead of a quad if you want, (it has a mirror in which is even better) i also did this with my heatherette trio. anyone has any questions at all, or would like me to demonstrate with pics, PM me XX


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_This EXACT same thing happened to me with the EXACT same color/formula Blanc Type.  It broke into like a million pieces.  
I just ended up buying another one.  But I've learned to not depot that formula (Matte2) because its too soft._

 
i would  have depotted many matte2 shadows and had no problem i just make sure that the plastic is at the right consistency to push on it and it pops out fine my blanc type is fine


----------



## Bria0083 (Dec 6, 2009)

In my experience I think de-potting blushes are the hardest task to do. I've broken four of my blushes in the process 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I'll just stick to leaving them in their packaging!


----------



## LoveStoned (Dec 13, 2009)

i've just bought my first 15 eyeshadow pallette a few days ago and i'm waiting for it to arrive. i still haven't depoted any of my eyeshadows and i must admit i'm a little bit scared of doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any special advice for poor little beginner me?


----------



## MsHielo (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveStoned* 

 
_i've just bought my first 15 eyeshadow pallette a few days ago and i'm waiting for it to arrive. i still haven't depoted any of my eyeshadows and i must admit i'm a little bit scared of doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any special advice for poor little beginner me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No matter which method you use, it's best to take your time and don't try to rush through depotting. If you rush through it, you're more prone to breaking your shadows (I have learned this from experience, sadly).


----------



## xJustgirlie (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for the stupid question, but can you also depot Mineralized e/s?


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 26, 2010)

^ Yup you can, but they won't fit into the palettes because they're so much bigger and plus they are dome-shaped.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 6, 2010)

I want to try to depot using the original label, but I don't know which magnet to use. Normally I use a small magnet, but I suppose I need a magnet that's the same size as the pan almost when using the original label. 

Which magnets work for that? I have one depotted eyeshadow received in a swap with a large magnet, and it's so powerfull it's almost impossible to remove from the palette. How do you use the original labels?


----------



## mariserinb (Mar 6, 2010)

*depotting question!*

okay, hopefully i am putting this in the right place.

i bought some magnetized empty palettes at starsmakeuphaven.com

i depotted my mac shadows and it does not stick to the magnet in the palette. so i bought some separate magnets and apparently those do not stick either. i was confused because my UD shadows and the hotpot starsmakeuphaven sent me worked fine.

how am i supposed to put my mac shadows in there? or does this mean i can only put them in a mac palette (with separate magnets)?

so confused!


----------



## LC (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: depotting question!*

When you take the pans out of the shadow pot, they're not yet magnetized, so you'll need to use a separate magnet for each one...I'm not sure why they wouldn't stick to your palette, unless it's the same type of magnet and it's reflecting from each other.


----------



## mariserinb (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: depotting question!*

yeah i guess that's what it is. damn. guess i'll have to go to the pro store sometime in the next few days since i now have 12 homeless eyeshadows!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I want to try to depot using the original label, but I don't know which magnet to use. Normally I use a small magnet, but I suppose I need a magnet that's the same size as the pan almost when using the original label. 

Which magnets work for that? I have one depotted eyeshadow received in a swap with a large magnet, and it's so powerfull it's almost impossible to remove from the palette. How do you use the original labels?_

 
Anybody?


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 7, 2010)

I use Starsmakeuphaven magnets, large ones fit nicely to my MAC pans, they are not as powerful as you mentioned. I always use the original label 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.starsmakeuphaven.com/index.php?cPath=57


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_I use Starsmakeuphaven magnets, large ones fit nicely to my MAC pans, they are not as powerful as you mentioned. I always use the original label 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.starsmakeuphaven.com/index.php?cPath=57_

 
But the label is 1" and these magnets are only 3/4"?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2010)

You can actually get 26mm hole punches so you can cut exact size round magnets out from a sheet, or just buy the 26mm magnets from ebay. If you want to use the original label just hang the bottom over the pot over something with heat, the base label will begin to curl - peel it off and replace it immediately on the base of the pan over the pre-affixed magnet and wallah - your original label on your depot


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_You can actually get 26mm hole punches so you can cut exact size round magnets out from a sheet, or just buy the 26mm magnets from ebay. If you want to use the original label just hang the bottom over the pot over something with heat, the base label will begin to curl - peel it off and replace it immediately on the base of the pan over the pre-affixed magnet and wallah - your original label on your depot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't find any 26 mm. on ebay. Only with holes in them


----------



## mariserinb (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: depotting question!*

so i thought i'd update on how i solved the problem.....

i just pushed the mac shadows into the pans that work with the palette. worked wonderfully and it's very secure! and now i don't have to go buying a much bigger palette!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: depotting question!*

*moving to MAC Chat*

FYI - the Recommendations forum is for product recommendations only. Thanks!


----------



## mariserinb (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: depotting question!*

sorry! wasn't sure where to put it, so i'm glad now i know


----------



## loulouthi (Mar 26, 2010)

has anyone depotted the new style spring colour forecast quads? Is it even possible to do without ruining the packaging?


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: depotting question!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariserinb* 

 
_so i thought i'd update on how i solved the problem.....

i just pushed the mac shadows into the pans that work with the palette. worked wonderfully and it's very secure! and now i don't have to go buying a much bigger palette!_

 
Are the Mac pans smaller than the ones from stars makeup haven?
I'm not sure how you got them to fit in the new palette...

I'm thinking of buying these as well, have you tried the blush palette?


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: depotting question!*

nope, the pans are the same size. i flipped the mac shadow upside down and pushed the stars makeup haven pan onto it, so essentially there is a double layer of pans.  then i just popped it into the palette just fine.


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: depotting question!*

i know they also sell magnets on the site, so i assume you could just use those as well.

and no, i have not tried the blush palette, but the shadow palettes are great quality and i just bought three more.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: depotting question!*

*merging with the sticky thread refering to depotting*


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you so much Mariserinb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The palettes get really mixes reviews, so I guess I'll have to try 
them out for myself


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 8, 2010)

definitely do that. stars makeup haven has amazing customer service, too. but i really love the palettes i think the quality is great! good luck!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

ooh I've a question. 
In video's on youtube I saw that when the pot is apart from the container, there should be a small round opening, where you can loose the eyeshadow pan from the pot? 
Well, in my eyeshadow, there isn't that opening.
I've bought this shadow from ebay.
I do believe it's real because it's so pigmented and she can prove that she bought it straight from a MAC store.
Also, it smells really plastic when I let it sit on the iron (already after 2 minutes).
So I don't know how I can depot my shadow?
Can someone please help me!


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJustgirlie* 

 
_ooh I've a question. 
In video's on youtube I saw that when the pot is apart from the container, there should be a small round opening, where you can loose the eyeshadow pan from the pot? 
Well, in my eyeshadow, there isn't that opening.
I've bought this shadow from ebay.
I do believe it's real because it's so pigmented and she can prove that she bought it straight from a MAC store.
Also, it smells really plastic when I let it sit on the iron (already after 2 minutes).
So I don't know how I can depot my shadow?
Can someone please help me!_

 

there will not be a hole in the bottom unless you melt the bottom with a flame.  the heat loosens the glue if you use an iron.  you should just be able to push the pan out thru the plastic from the bottom because it will be soft from the heat.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariserinb* 

 
_there will not be a hole in the bottom unless you melt the bottom with a flame. the heat loosens the glue if you use an iron. you should just be able to push the pan out thru the plastic from the bottom because it will be soft from the heat._

 
Oh, thanks!
Yeah well i tried, but it didn't came off. And now I'm stuck with a bended eyeshadow pot which is outta it's original shape.
Maybe I can try to leave it a bit longer on the iron?


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJustgirlie* 

 
_Oh, thanks!
Yeah well i tried, but it didn't came off. And now I'm stuck with a bended eyeshadow pot which is outta it's original shape.
Maybe I can try to leave it a bit longer on the iron?_

 
hm...i'm not sure because i have only used a candle. but it would make sense that if you leave it longer the plastic gets softer so you could push out the pan more easily. try and see?


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, thanks!
I'm gonna try now haha!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey everyone, I've got a MAC Paint tube in rather battered condition... not aesthetically pleasing at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is this something that could be depotted? Any reccomendations? Thanks


----------



## obscuria (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Hey everyone, I've got a MAC Paint tube in rather battered condition... not aesthetically pleasing at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is this something that could be depotted? Any reccomendations? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I've seen people just squeeze them out into a container, but the downside to that seems to be that it dries up a whole lot quicker.


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Hey everyone, I've got a MAC Paint tube in rather battered condition... not aesthetically pleasing at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is this something that could be depotted? Any reccomendations? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, my only thought was that you could put it into a little 5 gram jar.


----------



## maclovin baby (Apr 13, 2010)

definitely depot i just got into it myself.


----------



## demivenom (Apr 18, 2010)

I cant stand having eyeshadows in pots, i HAVE to depot them, but i really dislike depotting, so i hate when i fall in love with limited shadows, especially when they have special packaging.


----------



## cipelica (Apr 28, 2010)

Can you tell me, when I depot my blushes do they need something to stick into the pro blush pans (magnet, glue...)


----------



## Susanne (Apr 28, 2010)

Try a search on ebay!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_Can you tell me, when I depot my blushes do they need something to stick into the pro blush pans (magnet, glue...)_

 
Yes, you need a magnet. You can get them at craft stores.

Some people do glue their blushes and eyeshadows into the palettes, but it's not so practical since then you can't move them around, and it will be messy to replace the pan once you run out of the product.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 7, 2010)

Quick question.......why is depotting blush more harder then eyeshadow? Someone posted in another thread that it was. I have successfully depotted many eyeshadows but i'm going to start doing my blushes as i have a new palette waiting to be filled. Any tips so i don't ruin everything? Thanks!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Quick question.......why is depotting blush more harder then eyeshadow? Someone posted in another thread that it was. I have successfully depotted many eyeshadows but i'm going to start doing my blushes as i have a new palette waiting to be filled. Any tips so i don't ruin everything? Thanks!_

 
I think it might be because the blush has a larger area, but is still quite thin, so it's easier to crack in the process.


----------



## Zephyra (Jul 19, 2010)

I did some blushes today, including my Spring Color forecast Azalea Blossom (!  I know, but I'm moving and I need everything in palettes).  I used a syringe full of rubbing alcohol and a thin knife:  I slid the knife down the side of the pan between the metal and the plastic (not enough to bend the metal pan!) and dripped alcohol down the blade of the knife; this will cause it to run into the space between the metal and plastic.  (If you just pour alcohol on the edge of the pan, it will run into the blush and not underneath the metal pan, which is where you want it to go.)  I let it sit for a couple minutes, then repeated...as the alcohol gets further under the metal, it can dissolve more of the glue and the pan gets looser.  It took a little time but I got everything out without damaging the plastic or the metal (although i got a tiny chip in the side of one of my blushes).  Pleased with the results.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Have you removed individual eyeshadows from packaging?*

*merging with another sticky thread refering to this topic*


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm glad I found this thread!


----------

